# Dieser Hass gegen Deutsche, warum?



## Mugrim (29. Juni 2008)

Ich spiele seit einiger Zeit schon auf dem englischen Server Al'Akir und bin auch ziemlich zufrieden damit...Aber warum hasst jeder (übertrieben ich weiß, sagen wir eher manche) was gegen Deutsche und gibt das auch noch offen im Partychann zu? Wenn man denjenigen aber anspricht, kommen so Sätze wie:

"Sry i cant explain that, cause i speak bad english"

Liegt das wirklich am WW2? Sehen sie wirklich uns Deutsche alle als Nazis? Oo

MFG Mugrim

PS: Ich möcht mal eure Ehrfahrungen hören und eure Meinungen dazu, ich wäre dankbar dass da noch einiges zusammen kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Blizzard (29. Juni 2008)

Spiel doch einfach auf nem "deutschen" Server^^


----------



## Struppistrap (29. Juni 2008)

Also ich höre in der Tat sehr oft, dass, gerade Engländer, sich sehr oft negativ über uns äußern. Auch gerne mal in reinster Fascho manier. 

Wenns ihnen spaß macht, lass sie. Den Gehirnumfang dieser Personen kannst du ja wohl erahnen.


----------



## Mugrim (29. Juni 2008)

Ich kann doch spielen wo ich will -.-
Und außerdem spiel ich auch auf nem deutschen Server, also so ist das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wray (29. Juni 2008)

Ich Spiel zwar nich auf einem englischen Server, war aber Schüleraustauschmähßig des öfteren auf der Insel und hab da so meine gemischten Erfahrungen mit den Leuten gemacht, aber vorallem die Jugendlichen sind da sehr auf klisches und alte storys fixiert, vieles wissen sie aber auch einfach nicht


----------



## Bobby Ross (29. Juni 2008)

Sagen wir ma so ... es sind nicht alle die so über die Deutschen denken aber viele, die immer noch gewisse Vorurteile haben, teils aus mangelnden Geschichtswisse oder weil sie es nicht anders haben wollen. Ein Kumpel von mir war z.B mal in England als Volunteer und wurde von 3 Leuten zusammengeschlagen weil an ner Mauer stand und ein Selbstgespräch auf deutsch geführt hat. Also es gibt schon einige Engländer die was gegen Deutsche haben, vor allen die jungen Engländer, weil sie qie gesagt von Vorurteilen eingenommen sind, oder nichts über Deutsche wissen ... es ist immer leichter jemanden zu hassen als zu mögen ...

So Long : Bob Ross !


----------



## alexaner666 (29. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube kaum dass die so blöd sind alle Deutsche als Nazis hinzustellen.
Die müssen doch am besten wissen was für die Entnazifizierung getan wurde.


----------



## furious angel (29. Juni 2008)

schottland kann england nicht leiden
irland kann england nicht leiden
frankreich kann england nicht leiden


----------



## Aremaron (29. Juni 2008)

könnt ich ja fast was zur em sagen : Hüstel England Hüstel Quali Hüstel


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2008)

meinte die bloodhound gang nicht mal irgendwann, dass die deutschen in den meisten ländern immer noch mit hitler assoziiert werden?
aber über die frage ob das wirklich so ist hier zu spekulieren bringt doch nix. die große mehrheit hier ist nunmal deutsch und kann nur schwer wissen was andere nationen denken...


----------



## Saintgobain (29. Juni 2008)

Hi Mugrim,
ich fühle mich jetzt nicht direkt deutsch, da ich aus Polen stamme, aber als ich z.B. in England war auf Sprachreise und dort mit Kollegen gegen Engländer Fußball gespielt habe, ist mir das auch aufgefallen. Irgendwie waren wir der Sündenbock für was auch immer, aber sie haben nicht direkt gesagt schei* Deutsche. Wohingegen in Amerika das noch anders aussieht, dort haben sie mich mit Nazi angesprochen-.- Was mich dann aber noch mehr schockiert hat, war dass der Geschichtslehrer mich gefragt hat ob Hitler noch lebt?? :/ Also da ist mir schon fast schlecht geworden, wie kann man so viel Unwissen anhäufen, ach und ich war dort nicht auf dem Kaff sondern in Dertoit.....

Also ich weiß nicht aber es gibt in jeder Bevölkerung solche dummen Menschen, die beleidigen....auch in WoW nebenbei erwähnt ist das Miteinander noch nicht bei jdm angekommen^^

Gruß


----------



## Mugrim (29. Juni 2008)

Naja ich will ja mit diesem thread nicht alle Engländer und auch andere die auf den englischen Servern spielen beleidigen, aber es gab auch schon einige die mich Nazi genannt haben, da hilft zwar nen GM der diese Spieler dann für ne Weile still legt, aber trotzdem find ich das unmöglich


----------



## Lemmerer (29. Juni 2008)

Deutsche sind aggronat.. die Fußballer und die Promis zumindest. So denken sehr viele Österreicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum dass die so blöd sind alle Deutsche als Nazis hinzustellen.
> Die müssen doch am besten wissen was für die Entnazifizierung getan wurde.


wer weiß was für die entnazifizierung getan wurde der weiß wie viele nazis frei rumlaufen durften und hochgestellete positionen inne hatten


----------



## GiNk (29. Juni 2008)

ausländer haben einfach keine ahnung. für die sind wir alle dumme nazis die alle ausländerfeindlich sind. 

problem daran ist, dass sie durch solches verhalten von uns für dumm gehalten werden. -> sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben. ->  sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben. ->  sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben. ->  sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben. ->  sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben. ->  sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben. ->  sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben. ->  sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben. ->  sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben. ->  sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben. ->  sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben. ->  sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben. ->  sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben. ->  sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben. ->  sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben. ->  sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben. ->  sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben. ->  sie denken wir haben was gegen sie. -> sie denklen wir haben etwas gegen ausländer. -> wir denkenen sie sind dumm weil sie keine ahnung haben....


----------



## Verdan (29. Juni 2008)

Vieleicht weil viele meinen das die Deutschen arrogant sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*aus dem Forum renn*


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2008)

Geh aufn US Server, da dürft das nicht so extrem sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber die Engländer sind einfach so...


----------



## Yadiz (29. Juni 2008)

Ist doch hier (leider ) genauso. Würdest du hier bei Buffed oder sonstwo beispielsweise Szene-News über chinesische Gilden posten dann wären mit Sicherheit gleich 10 Flames über Chinafarmen in den Comments - 

die meisten Leute leben anscheinend von Cliches ohne sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen oder einfach mal das Gehirn einzuschalten. 
Naja, so sind eben die meisten Menschen.

Aber im Gegensatz zu dir, hab ich beispielsweise in FFXI, ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Oft ist es da so, dass sich Japaner und US Amerkaner nicht leiden können. Deshalb wollen Amis lieber mit Europäer oder halt deutschen Gruppen zum Leveln etc. machen - bei den Japanern ist das genauso. 
Ist echt mal ganz lustig mit anzusehen.


mfg


----------



## Te-Rax (29. Juni 2008)

Man hört oft genug, dass Deutsche als unhöflich und aggresiv abgestempelt wird. Moralisch natürlich aus unserer Sicht nicht erklärbar. Aber...wie heißt der brühmte Satz nochmal? KLingt zwar komisch - ist aber so!


MfG


----------



## Lemmerer (29. Juni 2008)

So ist es! Unhöflich, agressiv und arrogant. Aber wie gesagt: nicht jeder!


----------



## rydal (29. Juni 2008)

weil es dumme gamer sind die keine ahnung haben?

Wenn ich aufm testserver bin und sowas lese provozier ich es immer noch gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korlok (29. Juni 2008)

Saintgobain schrieb:


> Hi Mugrim,
> ich fühle mich jetzt nicht direkt deutsch, da ich aus Polen stamme, aber als ich z.B. in England war auf Sprachreise und dort mit Kollegen gegen Engländer Fußball gespielt habe, ist mir das auch aufgefallen. Irgendwie waren wir der Sündenbock für was auch immer, aber sie haben nicht direkt gesagt schei* Deutsche. Wohingegen in Amerika das noch anders aussieht, dort haben sie mich mit Nazi angesprochen-.- Was mich dann aber noch mehr schockiert hat, war dass der Geschichtslehrer mich gefragt hat ob Hitler noch lebt?? :/ Also da ist mir schon fast schlecht geworden, wie kann man so viel Unwissen anhäufen, ach und ich war dort nicht auf dem Kaff sondern in Dertoit.....
> 
> Also ich weiß nicht aber es gibt in jeder Bevölkerung solche dummen Menschen, die beleidigen....auch in WoW nebenbei erwähnt ist das Miteinander noch nicht bei jdm angekommen^^
> ...


Wass??Der Lehrer gehört gekündeigt. Ich hoffe du hast das gemeldet.
Also das is ja mal echt unverzeilich dumm von dem...
Dass es engländer gibt die deutsche hassen is mir auch des öfteren zu Ohren gekommen, auch erst vor en paar Tagen auf youtube...
Das liegt denke ich einfach daran, dass die kleinen Kinder von ihren verkalkten Großeltern so en schmarren aufgetischt bekommen.
Und so dumm sie hald sind glauben die alles.

Die glauben ja auch das Hitler en Deutscher war. Was ja auch ned stimmt...
Und was ich hier sonts noch gehört habe, ist echt mal schockierend... 
Gibts da bei den englischen Server keine GM's ? 
Sowas gehört doch gebannt...
Oder sind die selbst alle so drauf?


----------



## Bloodsiffer (29. Juni 2008)

Mugrim schrieb:


> Naja ich will ja mit diesem thread nicht alle Engländer und auch andere die auf den englischen Servern spielen beleidigen, aber es gab auch schon einige die mich Nazi genannt haben, da hilft zwar nen GM der diese Spieler dann für ne Weile still legt, aber trotzdem find ich das unmöglich




hm ich sag immer selber an der nase nehmen wiviel unfreundlichkeit die letzten tage in den handelschanels losgingen ist auch nicht ganz sauber finde ich , wenn österreicher und schweizer durch geläster und gespöt erdulden mussten wegen gewissen deutschen die einfach nur auf stress auswaren !
finde es schlimm dass immer grad beinem realm die sprache auch das land vorgibt z bsp die englischen akzeptieren vorallem nur amies und grossbritanier , und die deutschen realms ist das selbe die meisten akzeptieren nur deutsche , sag nur selber besser machen dann kommt das auch besser .
denn die deutschen wie die engländer sind in vorurteile beide weltmeister = ) 

so far der Bloodsiffer 

PS ; und nehmt das hier nicht zu ernst sondern überlegt mal =)


----------



## sko1970 (29. Juni 2008)

hab ich da nich mal einen englischen prinzen im nazi look auf´n geburtstag gesehn
so unbeliebt wie alle denken sind wir wohl doch nicht


----------



## Mugrim (29. Juni 2008)

Also das ist irgendwie nen scheiss Kommentar von dir...@sko1970


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2008)

sko1970 schrieb:


> hab ich da nich mal einen englischen prinzen im nazi look auf´n geburtstag gesehn
> so unbeliebt wie alle denken sind wir wohl doch nicht


yeah! geil! los wir gehen uns alle freuen^^


----------



## Cael (29. Juni 2008)

die meisten ammis haben nur den history channel und da sieht man halt nur was über den zweiten weltkrieg...und im geschichtsunterricht in amerika lernt man auch nur was über die nazi-zeit....

btw: ich bin österreicher ... ist nicht so das ich nichts gegen deutsche hätte, aber ich hasse rassismus...


----------



## Kala (29. Juni 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJWDl4j-wHU

there were ten german bombers in the air ... *träller*

Leider sind die Engländer viel zu sehr ww2 versessen... da können nichtmal Amerikaner mithalten...


----------



## ElWimmero (29. Juni 2008)

hmmm ich bin zwar österreicher lebe in braunau was direkt an der grenze zu deutschland is ... aber selbst hier hassen die meisten ösis die deutschen und umgekehrt.... ich verstehs nicht ... in meiner firma arbeiten ca 400 leute und jene leute die zb bei der em gemeinsam mit mir den deutschen die daumen gedrückt habn konnte man mit einer hand abzähln.

hab echt keinen schimmer warum dieser hass aufeinander überhaupt da is ... ich mein deutsche und österreicher sprechen wenigstens die selbe sprache und sind uns ösis sicher ähnlicher als italiener oder weiß der teufel was...

finds echt sowas von behindert dass man dann so sachen wie "schluchtenscheißer" oder in die andre richtung "scheiß piefke" zu hören bekommt... 

wer daran schuld is weiß ich nicht jedoch sind die meisten ösis genauso behämmert wie die deutschen wenns darum geht freundlich zueinander zu sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2008)

Kala schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJWDl4j-wHU
> 
> there were ten german bombers in the air ... *träller*
> 
> Leider sind die Engländer viel zu sehr ww2 versessen... da können nichtmal Amerikaner mithalten...


das viedeo is wesentlich geiler!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sav8xG2JY_k


----------



## Rin (29. Juni 2008)

Die gleichen erfahrungen habe ich auch gemacht als wir mit der Klasse in England waren. Da haben einfach paar Jugendliche meine kollegen als Nazis beschimpft, echt ne blöde sache... Aber was solls die klügeren geben nach.

Mfg Rin


----------



## KiLLa239 (29. Juni 2008)

Quatsch, mit WWII hat das nichts mehr zu tun !
Was hat unsere Generation damit zu tun...
und außerdem bewerten wir (ich zumindest!) Spieler aus ändern Ländern, auch nicht an ihrer Nation und schon garnicht an deren Geschichte.


----------



## Mjuu (29. Juni 2008)

leider gibt es immer noch leute, die so scheiße drauf sind wegen "damals"

als ich letztes jahr in england war, wurde uns ziemlich oft "heil hitler" und "sieg heil" hinterhergerufen...sind meistens solche spacken, die man einfach ignorieren sollte


----------



## psychomuffin (29. Juni 2008)

sko1970 schrieb:


> hab ich da nich mal einen englischen prinzen im nazi look auf´n geburtstag gesehn
> so unbeliebt wie alle denken sind wir wohl doch nicht


http://pics.nase-bohren.de/negernazi.jpg/1214774987
;D ders viel besser ^^


----------



## Húskie (29. Juni 2008)

Naja die meisten sehen es wirklich aus mangelnder Geschichts Erfahrung z.B gibt es Leute im Ausland die denken Hitler lebt noch er regiert usw.....bis solche Leute erstmal aufgeklärt sind dauerts halt ne weile auch wenn es mittlerweile schon 63Jahre her ist.
Oder wie kommts das viele Ausländer besonders Engländer und Amerikaner Hilter "verehren" (ein wenig krass ausgedrückt) z.B. Prinz Harry der mit nen Nazi Armband auf ner Party die sau rausgelassen hat oder die Amerikanischen zwillinge die mit Hilter T-Shirt rumrennen und Deutsche Nazi mukke hören!!!
Also ich weiß nicht was die im Geschichts unterricht machen oder lernen warscheinlich die Deutschen haben unter Hilters führung den 2.Weltkrieg verursacht und mit ihren Ausländer hass alles vernichtet.....dann kam England und besiegte die Leute und Hilter versteckt sich irgendwo in Deutschland und machts sich nen Dicken....
Wenn man Ausländer fragt was denken sie über Deutschland kommen immer die gleichen Antworten (Bier, Eisbein, Bretzeln und ach ja Hitler und heben erstmal den arm).
Da wir nix ausrichten können gegen die Ausländische Bildung sollten wir es stillschweigen hinnehmen und darauf warten bis sie es von selbst merken was fürn hohlsinn die reden.


----------



## hardcoreplaya (29. Juni 2008)

ja kein wunder das was ihr im ww2 gemacht habt war unmenschlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psychomuffin (29. Juni 2008)

hardcoreplaya schrieb:


> ja kein wunder das was ihr im ww2 gemacht habt war unmenschlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stell dich hinten an, du bist nicht der einzige der das sagt ~~


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2008)

hardcoreplaya schrieb:


> ja kein wunder das was ihr im ww2 gemacht habt war unmenschlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kann mich nicht erinnern da irgendwas gemacht zu haben.
ansonsten haste recht


----------



## Ghrodan (29. Juni 2008)

Der Schein trügt übrigens extrem. Die BBC hat einmal eine europaweite Umfrage veranstaltet, bei der herausgekommen ist, dass Deutschland das beliebteste Land europaweit ist. Die Umfrage war ca. April 2008.


----------



## Pumajäger (29. Juni 2008)

Lemmerer schrieb:


> Deutsche sind aggronat.. die Fußballer und die Promis zumindest. So denken sehr viele Österreicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




^^ wenn man da mal so reinschaut in die Promi Szene

Aber jeder Mensch ist anders und es gibt gute und dumme. Habe persönlich eigentlich keile Vorurteile gegenüber anderen kommt immer auf die Person an die kann supernett aber auch unansprechbar arrogant sein.

Vorurteile gibt es immer und wird es immer geben manchmal mehr manchmal weniger aber find ich schon schlimm das man so behandelt wird, weil dann sind es nicht die Deutschen die sich wie faschisten benehmen sondern die jeweiligen Engländer.


----------



## talsimir (29. Juni 2008)

Ja, also auf den Testservern fliegt schon das eine oder andere mal das Wort "Nazi" wenn man nur Deutsch schreibt/Spricht!
Finde die meisten Engländer sind von Vorurteilen nur geplakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. LEIDER!


----------



## x.Ne0n (29. Juni 2008)

hardcoreplaya schrieb:


> ja kein wunder das was ihr im ww2 gemacht habt war unmenschlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also ich kann mich auch nicht erinner, dass ich den zweiten Weltkrieg verursacht habe?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Davon mal abgesehen, wie schon erwähnt, kann unsere jetztige Generation mal garnix dafür.

Ich denke, dass das einfach ne mords Bildungslücke ist

Bei den Amis kann ich das ja noch verstehen, die haben genug eigene Geschichte in ihrem Land..

Bei den Engländern, hmmmm ich denke einfach mal die finden das "cool" und haben keine Ahnung was das Regime damals angestellt hat


----------



## nalcarya (29. Juni 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Geh aufn US Server, da dürft das nicht so extrem sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ha ha. Der war gut. Oo

Die Amerikaner sind in der Hinsicht noch schlimmer. Was nicht zuletzt daran liegt, dass der Durchschnittsamerikaner schon keine Ahnung von der Geschichte seines eigenen Landes hat und von allem außerhalb noch viel weniger. Meine beiden besten Freundinnen waren beide 1 Jahr als Au Pair in den USA, die eine in Washington D.C. und die andere irgendwo in Kalifornien, beide wurden während dieses einen jahres von leuten die erfuhren dass sie Deutsche sind entweder mit dem Hitlergurß gegrüßt oder ernsthaft gefragt ob Hitler denn noch lebe.


----------



## Netskater (29. Juni 2008)

Stimmt nicht, das sind zumeist jugendliche oder Spieler die von Deutschen schon angemacht worden.

Auf deutsche Server hab ich schon Naziparolen und eine Gilde gesehen die darauf hin schnell geschlossen wurde.

*
Ich sag nur DII und deutsche mit ihren Parolen..kommen jetzt mal paar flames zurück....die deutschen waren irgendwie mit ihre Spams nur am nerven - übers Echo sollte man sich nicht wundern. *


----------



## 13101987 (29. Juni 2008)

Also, ich war schon oft in Englangd und ich hatte da nie Probleme (liegt vielleicht an meinem guten Englisch), aber ich weiß, dass es in Amerika teilweise extremer als in England ist.
Aber vergleichen wir doch mal das ganze mit den Deutschen und den Türken. Wieviele sind hier denn der Meinung, dass Türken direkt gemeine Schläger sind (zumindest bei den Jugendlichen bis 29 eine verbreitete Meinung).
Sind halt Vorurteile, die sich nie aus der Welt schaffen lassen, egal in welchem Land


----------



## hardcoreplaya (29. Juni 2008)

x.Ne0n schrieb:


> also ich kann mich auch nicht erinner, dass ich den zweiten Weltkrieg verursacht habe?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich mein auch nicht die jetzige generation ich mein als die nazis im ww2 rumgelaufen sind und viele menschen die nicht "arier" waren ins kz geschickt haben fand das unmenschlich aber die jetzige generation kann ja nix dafür und einige länder werden das nie vergessen nicht mal nach 1000 jahren is halt so


----------



## talsimir (29. Juni 2008)

!"STAND UP! SPEAK UP!" Zusammen gegen Rassismus!

Ich habe schon vor einiger Zeit eine Gruppe gegen Rassismus im WKW gegründet( www.wer-kennt-wen.de)! Falls es wen interessieren sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber wie gesagt GEGEN RASSISMUS!


 ----> http://www.wer-kennt-wen.de/club/j6i5lauc <----

Werde auch mal eine bei Buffed erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## CRUSH111 (29. Juni 2008)

Leider ist dieses Bild von Deutschland wirklich sehr verbreitet und Deutschland ist im Ausland ja auch net wirklich beliebt.Man kann eben nur jedem Deutschen raten das Gegenteil zu leben,Toleranz gegenüber andern zu zeigen und mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen....


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2008)

hardcoreplaya schrieb:


> ich mein auch nicht die jetzige generation ich mein als die nazis im ww2 rumgelaufen sind und viele menschen die nicht "arier" waren ins kz geschickt haben fand das unmenschlich aber die jetzige generation kann ja nix dafür und einige länder werden das nie vergessen nicht mal nach 1000 jahren is halt so


sowas sollte auch nie vergessen werden!


----------



## CRUSH111 (29. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sowas sollte auch nie vergessen werden!


recht hast du man sollte den 2. Weltkrieg nie vergessen aber man muss Deutschland auch die Chance geben neues Vertrauen und neue Freudschaften im Ausland zu gewinnen.


Mal so am Rande:Warum schreiben soviele WW2.Meiner Meinung sollte man so ein heikles Thema schon mit vollem Namen schreiben und nicht in soner art gamer slang...


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

Man hört oft, dass manche Nationen noch immer (zu recht) sehr empfindlich reagieren. Aber so krass ist es mir bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen. 

Manche Wunden brauchen lange um zu heilen, es wird sich geben

@CRUSH111: Es ist einfach die englische Abkürzung für WorldWar 2


----------



## pheonix312 (29. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sowas sollte auch nie vergessen werden!



das kann ich nur bestetigen ...wir koennen Heut zu Tage zwar nicht´s dafür ...
Aber wir koennen was dagegen tun das es wieder so wird ...


----------



## Hexensepp (29. Juni 2008)

Was ich nicht so ganz nach vollziehen kann das es immer heißt die nazis waren so schrecklich und so weiter wegen dem holocaust unser Geschichtsleherer hat uns auch aufgeklärt das es andere Länder gab die das selbe gemacht haben bzw. noch viel schlimmer und zwar war dieses Land Russland 
Russland hat zwar andere sachen gemacht aber haben mehr getötet als Hitlers Armee aber davon wird natürlich nichts erwähnt 
Immer nur die bösen Deutschen Nazis 
Desweiteren wollten die Russen ihr Teil Berlin verhungern lassen dadurch kamm die Luftbrücke zustande weil ansonsten wäre sehr viele noch durch die Russen gestorben 

Und noch etwas nicht das es heißt ich hätte was gegen Ausländer ich habe selber einige gute freunde die russisch oder türkisch oder amerikanisch sind und auch ein paar gute Arbeitskollegen 
Desweiteren warum es immer heißt das die Ausländer so brutal sind ist die das zb. von 500 Ausländer 50 Kriminell sind und von den 500 Deutschen zb.  5 kriminell sind dadurch kommt natürlich dieser Eindruck das die ausländer krimineller werden dabei sind es einfach weniger 
nja nen bisschen schwierig zu erklären aber wer nen Guten Geschichtslehrer hatte der weiß was ich meine 

MFG


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2008)

CRUSH111 schrieb:


> recht hast du man sollte den 2. Weltkrieg nie vergessen aber man muss Deutschland auch die Chance geben neues Vertrauen und neue Freudschaften im Ausland zu gewinnen.
> 
> 
> Mal so am Rande:Warum schreiben soviele WW2.Meiner Meinung sollte man so ein heikles Thema schon mit vollem Namen schreiben und nicht in soner art gamer slang...


das ist afaik kein gamer slang sondern ne weit verbreitete englische abkürzung


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juni 2008)

Als Deutscher sollte man sich nicht von dem Gelabber der Engländer geknickt fühlen. 
Einerseits sind die nicht  bei der EM,
andererseits hätten die den *WW2 ohne die Amis auch nicht gewonnen. 
Ausser n großes Maul und Roony haben die auch nix. 

-One Love-


*zweiten Weltkrieg


----------



## psychomuffin (29. Juni 2008)

CRUSH111 schrieb:


> Mal so am Rande:Warum schreiben soviele WW2.Meiner Meinung sollte man so ein heikles Thema schon mit vollem Namen schreiben und nicht in soner art gamer slang...


das ist kein gamer-slang, diese Abkürzung wird teilweise sogar bei recht offiziellen Sachen verwendet... nur ist es dann nicht WW2 sondern WWI und WWII ^^
World War One & World War Two


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2008)

Hexensepp schrieb:


> Was ich nicht so ganz nach vollziehen kann das es immer heißt die nazis waren so schrecklich und so weiter wegen dem holocaust unser Geschichtsleherer hat uns auch aufgeklärt das es andere Länder gab die das selbe gemacht haben bzw. noch viel schlimmer und zwar war dieses Land Russland
> Russland hat zwar andere sachen gemacht aber haben mehr getötet als Hitlers Armee aber davon wird natürlich nichts erwähnt
> Immer nur die bösen Deutschen Nazis
> Desweiteren wollten die Russen ihr Teil Berlin verhungern lassen dadurch kamm die Luftbrücke zustande weil ansonsten wäre sehr viele noch durch die Russen gestorben
> ...


hitler und stalin waren unbestritten die größten massenmörder des 20. jhd's aber das darf auf keinen fall dafür benutzt werden um das was die deutschen gemacht haben zu verharmlosen o.ä.


----------



## RyniaUnda (30. Juni 2008)

Die Antwort ist einfach und kompliziert zugleich. Ich bin selber Österreicher und kann es vielleicht aus meiner Sicht erklären.

Die Geschichtlichen Anteile sind klar vorhanden, aber beruhen nicht (nur) auf dem WW2. Dieser "Hass" entstand schon zu deutschen Kaiserzeiten. Angefangen über die Konfrontationen mit den Franzosen und den Engländern bei den Kolonialisierungen, später die kriegerischen Handlungen in Europa und Ausweichkriege in den Kolonialgebieten.  Die Weltkriege haben ihren Teil dazu beigetragen.

Der andere Aspekt ist fast schon lustig. Es sind zum Teil die typisch deutschen Tugenden die es Euch schwer machen: Effizienz, Genauigkeit, usw. Jeder Schicksalsschlag den die Deutschen erlitten haben, hat sich in späterer Folge zu einem wahren Motor entwickelt (Wirtschaftswunder nach dem Krieg). Das ist einerseits lobenswert aber anderseits hat man das Gefühl, dass ihr einfach einen Tick zu hartnäckig seid. Diese Mentalität mit der die meisten Deutschen bedacht werden, ist für viele Nicht-Deutsche unsympathisch. Hinzu kommt, dass viele Urlaubsdestinationsländer der Deutschen einen gewissen Schlag von Deutschen immer wieder zu Gesicht bekommt (welcher zwar nicht unbedingt der typische Deutsche ist), welcher einfach nur super zum kotzen ist.


Persönlich habe ich nichts gegen Deutsche, genauso wenig gegen andere Volksgruppen, solange sie wissen wie man sich zivilisiert benimmt. Ich hatte heute leider selber in Wien in der Fan-Zone einige schlechte und einige gute Beispiele erleben dürfen. Buhs und Pfiffe bei der spanischen Hymne, dauerndes Schimpfen (als Ballack geblutet hat sofort rote verlangt, aber wenn nen Spanier gefoult wurde gemeint, dass der sich nicht so anstellen soll), rücksichtloses Drängeln durch die Menge, Anspucken von spanischen Fans und die Krönung Verhöhnung Österreicher, die zu Spanien gehalten haben ("Das ist Verrat ihr österreichischen Schweine") und das alles hat schon 2 Stunden vor dem Spiel angefangen. Aber es gab genug freundliche und nette Deutsche und Spanier um uns herum, mit denen wir gemütlich angestossen haben, normal über das Spiel reden konnten, usw. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass Fussball immer wieder Idioten anzieht, aber auffällig war, dass ich das ich solche Extremen bei keinem Spiel in der Fanzone erlebt habe. Selbst bei Türkischen, Kroatischen oder Tschechischen Fans nicht und das obwohl man diesen eine gewisse Hitzköpfigkeit nach sagt.


----------



## Olynth (30. Juni 2008)

Lemmerer schrieb:


> Deutsche sind aggronat.. die Fußballer und die Promis zumindest. So denken sehr viele Österreicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat trotzdem nichts mit dem Nationalsozialismus an sich zu tun.

So wenn man jmd als Nazi bezeichnet ist darauf auch nicht aufs volk zu schließen! 
Jeder kann ein Nazi sein Leute die meinen Nazi sei eine rein Deutsche Einstellung weiß es nicht besser.

Lass dich deswegen einfach nicht blöd anmachen die wissen es nicht besser!

Es ist einfach ein Scheiß Thema, aber was soll man machen? Die meisten Ammis und Engländer bekommen nicht mal beigebracht das es Deutsche Wiederstandsgruppen gab. Nein es wird immer nur das Schlechte aufgeführt und sie selbst sind die helden obwohl sie sich kein Stück besser aufgeführt haben.

Tja und so wird es leider immer weitergehen, ein teufelskreis.

P.S.:  "ja kein wunder das was ihr im ww2 gemacht habt war unmenschlich" hast du einen blassen Schimmer was Stalin mit seinen Landsleuten hatt anstellen lassen? Hört sich kein bisschen so an, weißt du wieviel Deutsche (Darunter viele wiederstandskämpfer) einfach so missbraucht und getötet wurden von den Ammis und den Engländern?? 

Informieren und nicht immer kurzsichtig auf ein Volk zurückschließen ihr anderen habt auch genug dreck am stecken!


----------



## hardcoreplaya (30. Juni 2008)

CRUSH111 schrieb:


> recht hast du man sollte den 2. Weltkrieg nie vergessen aber man muss Deutschland auch die Chance geben neues Vertrauen und neue Freudschaften im Ausland zu gewinnen.
> 
> 
> Mal so am Rande:Warum schreiben soviele WW2.Meiner Meinung sollte man so ein heikles Thema schon mit vollem Namen schreiben und nicht in soner art gamer slang...



so viele menschen sind dran gestorben es wird eine lange zeit dauern bis mans den deutschen vergibt aber ich sage jetzt nicht das alle deutschen böse und nazis sind es gab im 2.ten weltkrieg auch gute deutsche die dem wahnsinn ein ende setzen wollten aber es leider nicht geschafft haben


----------



## Two (30. Juni 2008)

furious schrieb:


> schottland kann england nicht leiden


dass erinnert mich an was von den simpsons, der hausmeister der grundschule in springfield sagte einmal "schatten hassen irländer, schotten hassen schotten..verdammte schotten" usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracocephalus (30. Juni 2008)

x.Ne0n schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das einfach ne mords Bildungslücke ist
> 
> Bei den Amis kann ich das ja noch verstehen, die haben genug eigene Geschichte in ihrem Land..



*facepalm* Wo wir gerade von Bildungslücke sprechen...

Ähem...definiere bitte mal "genug eigene Geschichte". Ganz besonders interessant bei einem Land, daß erst im 17. Jahrhundert gegründet wurde. Klar, die hatten ein paar lustige Hüte auf und haben die Eingeborenen mit Maiskolben, TBC-Decken und Glasperlen abgefrühstückt. Dann haben sich noch die Engländer in Bosten den größten Tee der Geschichte brauen lassen und irgendwann ist dem Süden der Norden auf den Zeiger gegangen und dann fackelte es ganz doll im Sturm. 
Im Gegensatz dazu Großbritannien, wo schon 2000 v.Chr. Steinmonolithen als Kultstätte aufgeschichtet wurden und die ab der Eisenzeit mit den Römern und den Wikingern im Streit lagen...da wären dann auch noch die ganzen Epochen ab 800 n.Chr. zu sehen. BIS zum 17. Jh. hat GB somit schon einen Haufen sogar recht bekannter Geschichte erlebt. 

Ich glaube, die Bildungslücke klafft bei Dir im Angelsächsischen auch etwas weiter...

D.


----------



## Gandaline (30. Juni 2008)

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen: Ich war mal in Kanada (Urlaub) da wollt ich von nem Callcenter (Inet cafe) nach deutschland anrufen. Die Frage ob ich Deutscher bin kam selbstverständlich (Mein Englisch ist halt nicht so gut). Als ich mit JA antwortete hab ich 2 im Hintergrund gehört: Look a nazi....
Das hat mich so dermasen aufgeregt dass ich gesagt hab: Fuck You und bin aus dem Laden gegangen...
Seit dem weis ich das das Klischee Deutsche seinen Nazis nach wie vor existiert und daher bin ich eher achtsam wenn ich sage ich bin aus Deutschland (bin ja eigtl  Iraner).
Aber ich bin troztdem Stolz auf meine Staatsangehörigkeit und gebe des in "besseren" Kreisen auch an....
Gibt halt Idioten, genauso hier (als nazis) und da drüben (als dumme zurückgebliebene)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lg
Gandaline


----------



## Baldoran (30. Juni 2008)

hach ja...

erinnert mich an die testserver für patch 2.4 ...
da ging es durchgehend ungefähr so :
spieler A : wisst ihr wie man genau zur insel kommt und geht sowas nur mit heilklassen ?
spieler B : halt die klappe du drecksnazi...
spieler C : geht nur mit priestern...die erschöpfung tötet dich wenn du einen dd oder tank nimmst...
spieler D : hört endlich auf mit euren nazi geschreie...ihr habt wirklich anscheinend keine ahnung das wir damit nichtsmehr zu tun haben...
spieler E : schreibt englisch ihr mistviecher...
spieler F donnert noch ein heil hitler rein und so weiter und so weiter...
die engländer haben natürlich auf englisch geschrieben...
hab irgendwann nichtmehr hingeguckt und diesen blödsinn nichtmehr beachtet...

die engländer scheinen recht komische leute zu sein...
für sie sind die deutschen nazis ...
und da lassen sie sich auch garnicht reinreden...
viele andere länder sind glaube ich der gleichen meinung...
der witz ist nur...
die leute die uns als nazis ... 
und die sagen nichtnur nazis...
die beschimpfen uns auch noch damit wir wärn der letzte dreck und gehören alle vernichtet...diese leute sind die neuen rassisten...
dabei sind wir deutschen eigentlich total ausländerfreundlich...
wir lassen doch jeden der reinwill rein...
wir geben eine heimat...und ein gutes leben...
im normalen leben sehe ich nur oft irgendwelche nicht deutsche die umgebung unsicher machen..
aber nazi sprüche höre ich eher weniger...
warum können die nicht endlich mit ihren blöden hitlerfilmen aufhören ??
dieser schwachsinn sollte endlich vergessen werden...
oder zumindest nicht so hingestellt werden das er uns deutsche bis zum untergang der welt als rassisten hinstellt...
wir lassen uns ja sogar schon freiwillig verprügeln...
wenn wir uns wehren kommt alles in die zeitung und es wird wieder gesagt wir sind nazis...
mir fällt nun nichtsmehr ein was ich sagen könnte...
wenn ich vielleicht mal nach england fahre bin ich gespannt was ich so erlebe ... oder mir anhören muss...


----------



## Hexensepp (30. Juni 2008)

verharmlosen natürlcih nicht das ist klar aber ich finde es sollte jedem mal genau erklärt werden das hitler nicht der einzigste war der solch schreckliche sachen gemacht hat insbesondere weil ja auch unteranderem viele russen sagen deutsche haben so viele umgebracht und deutsche sind nazis usw. die sollten sich auch unter anderem mal selber an die nase packen desweiteren finde ich das wir uns deutsche sowieso alle gefallen lassen
Zb. Die Franzosen was haben die denn gemacht als die die studien gebühren bezahlen mussten die haben 3 tage oder noch länger randaliert ich will jetzte nicht sagen das wir auch randalieren sollten doch ein bisschen streiken wegen zb. den öl preisen usw. sollte man schon machen wenn man überlegt das man mittlerweile fast 1,60 € für nen liter benzin hinlegt und was machen wir wir regen uns ein bisschen auf und nehmens "relativ gelassen" hin.
 ich finde in der Hinsicht lassen wir uns zuviel gefallen genauso das wir die dummen fürs energie sparen spielen sollen was haben wir davon wenn usa und china nicht mitmacht da sollte es gemeinschaftliche regelungen geben egal ob die wollen oder nicht und wenn die sich nicht dran halten gibts geld strafen fertig 
man kann nur Hoffen das in der Beziehung wenn Obama regiert da mehr gemacht wird weil ja  der bush fast sagt fahrt doppelt so viel sprit und kauft euch noch größere autos am besten so 100l/100km


----------



## Murloc92 (30. Juni 2008)

Mugrim schrieb:


> Sehen sie wirklich uns Deutsche alle als Nazis? Oo



Ja, so ist es.
Polen werden doch auch von allen als Diebe beschimpft
Russen (wie z.B. mich) als *immer* Wodka Trinker
.....


----------



## Jawbreaker (30. Juni 2008)

erster Weltkrieg, zweiter Weltkrieg, Holocaust und danach Wirtschaftswunder, Wunder von Bern, Wiedervereinigung, mehr Stimmen als jedes andere Land in der EU... und dazu noch the simple fact dass man immer gerne auf denen rumhackt die nicht "von hier" sind oder um mit Metusalix zu sprechen: "Ich habe nichts gegen Fremde. Einige meiner besten Freunde sind Fremde. Aber diese Fremden, die sind nicht von hier, man sollte sie vertreiben". 

Nimms mit Humor und spiel das Spiel mit & wenn einer gar nicht aufhören kann /ignore, aber ein bisschen was muss man als Deutscher schon aushalten können, schließlich haben die Deutschen (klar, das warst nicht du, nicht ich, aber warum soll dass irgendwen aus nem anderen Land kümmern, was hältst du den bspw. von "den" Amis?) schon einiges angerichtet.

Don't worry, be happy


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2008)

Naja, das wichtigste wäre einfach, wenn die Engländer es einsehen würden, dass wir nicht nur eine solche Geschichte haben, sondern mit dieser auch umgehen können und daraus gelernt haben.

aber da sind sie meiner meinung nach nicht besser als so mancher Nazi, schließlich haben sie eine Meinung, die sie starr vertreten, ohne sich genauer zu informieren und zu wissen, was sie da egtl sagen. und sich auch nicht mit anderen meinungen einzulassen zeugt nicht gerade von toleranz.

Lasst sie doch, wenn sie meinen, sie müssten zu jedem nazi sagen, wir wissen es besser.


----------



## Pesteles (30. Juni 2008)

Ich mein, wenn die englishen Server down sind kann man die Uhr danach stellen bis chars wie "adolpfh" "siegheil" ect auftauchen und den channel mit nazi spürchen bombardieren. ich halt nix von engländern, die sind genauso schlimm, weil sie das noch als witzig empfinden -.-


----------



## Shrukan (30. Juni 2008)

ich kann das nur mit den Franzosen vergleichen die genauso die englische / amerikanische Kultur nicht mögen. Mein Austauschschüler + deren Freunde würden nie bei Mäcces oder BürgerKing essen. Und das hat man auch gesehen, da war inner Großstadt, wo nicht viele Touristen sind, so gut wie keine Menschen im Laden.
wir Deutschen waren die einzigen die da gegessen haben, die Franzosen wollten lieber in dieses "Quick".
So stelle ich mir das auch bei den vor allem jungen Engländern vor. Die bilden ihre eigene Kultur und Sehensweise. Nicht so wie die älteren Menschen.
Nicht ernst nehmen die meisten sinds ja halt nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ir0n M4id3n (30. Juni 2008)

eben,kurz nach dem spanischen em sieg kamen ein paar spanier auf unsern server,fingen an uns als " Naziidioten " und " scheiss deutsche " zu benennen.....mehr muss ich ja wohl nich mehr sagen....-.-...wir sind immer nett zu denen und dann sowas.....-.-


----------



## Kakerlakchen (30. Juni 2008)

also bei uns in der schweiz gibts auch viele die das deutsche Volk als arrogant empfindet... tjo.. voreingenommenheit... so wie wir schweizer laaaaaaangsaaaaaaam und pingelig sind... oder jemand der im handelschat nach ner übersetzung von "anybody" fragt automatisch zugeflamet wird mit "jetzt bringt ihr den chinafarmern schon deutsch bei" ...

Der Mensch is leider voreingenommen!


----------



## Dark Imperator (30. Juni 2008)

Olynth schrieb:


> Informieren und nicht immer kurzsichtig auf ein Volk zurückschließen ihr anderen habt auch genug dreck am stecken!



Stimmt! Außerdem sind wir Deutschen das einzige Volk, das sich so sehr für seine vergangenen Taten schämt und kaum noch Nationalstolz hat; und trotzdem werden wir weiterhin beleidigt.
Ich finde, dass das eine Unverschämtheit ist, die wir, die vollkommen unschuldig sind, uns nicht gefallen lassen müssen.


----------



## Scarloc. (30. Juni 2008)

Ich sag dazu nur, ne Freundin was von nem Fall, bei dem eine Deutsche Schülerin 6-12 Monate In Amerika war (Auslandsjahr).
Als sie dann Geburtstag hatte, hat sie vor ihrer Gastfamilie einen Kuchen mit der 'schönen' Aufschrift "Heil Hitler" bekommen..

Dummheit ist nunmal international.


----------



## Shrukan (30. Juni 2008)

Pesteles schrieb:


> Ich mein, wenn die englishen Server down sind kann man die Uhr danach stellen bis chars wie "adolpfh" "siegheil" ect auftauchen und den channel mit nazi spürchen bombardieren. ich halt nix von engländern, die sind genauso schlimm, weil sie das noch als witzig empfinden -.-



joa und dann macht man sich in Deutschland sooo große Sorgen wegen den Neonazis und allem...
in anderen Ländern wie zB England lacht da doch jeder drüber... toll!
aber so langsam geht mir das eh aufn Sack, wieso reden alle immer und immer und immer wieder über die Vergangenheit.
Ich hab bald gar keinen Bezug mehr zu dieser Zeit wenn meine Omas und mein Opa sterben.
Ich weiß nicht was damals da los war, ich verbinde da nichts mit, Witze kann man bald eh darüber machen, es ist vergangen.
So was kann und wird sich nicht wiederholen, bei so ner Politik, wo alle ihr Geld bekommen...
Wenn die noch in 1000 Jahren darüber reden omg... will ich mir nicht ausdenken


----------



## hardcoreplaya (30. Juni 2008)

Pesteles schrieb:


> Ich mein, wenn die englishen Server down sind kann man die Uhr danach stellen bis chars wie "adolpfh" "siegheil" ect auftauchen und den channel mit nazi spürchen bombardieren. ich halt nix von engländern, die sind genauso schlimm, weil sie das noch als witzig empfinden -.-



der zweite weltkrieg war gar nicht lustig und wird es nie sein-.-


----------



## Terratec (30. Juni 2008)

Scarloc. schrieb:


> Ich sag dazu nur, ne Freundin was von nem Fall, bei dem eine Deutsche Schülerin 6-12 Monate In Amerika war (Auslandsjahr).
> Als sie dann Geburtstag hatte, hat sie vor ihrer Gastfamilie einen Kuchen mit der 'schönen' Aufschrift "Heil Hitler" bekommen..
> 
> Dummheit ist nunmal international.


Das is....krass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also wenn ich die Schülerin gewesen wäre, -> nächster Flieger ab nach Hause...so was muss man sich nich bieten lassen....


----------



## jekyll_do (30. Juni 2008)

hardcoreplaya schrieb:


> so viele menschen sind dran gestorben es wird eine lange zeit dauern bis mans den deutschen vergibt aber ich sage jetzt nicht das alle deutschen böse und nazis sind es gab im 2.ten weltkrieg auch gute deutsche die dem wahnsinn ein ende setzen wollten aber es leider nicht geschafft haben



Alles Quatsch, die Engländer können uns nicht leiden weil:

1. Wir spielen besser Fußball.
2. Unsere Frauen sind schöner.
3. Unser Bier schmeckt besser.
4. Unsere Autos sind besser und schöner.
5. Wir sind reicher. 

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Kakerlakchen (30. Juni 2008)

jekyll_do schrieb:


> Alles Quatsch, die Engländer können uns nicht leiden weil:
> 
> 1. Wir spielen besser Fußball.
> 2. Unsere Frauen sind schöner.
> ...



genau wegen solchen antworten geltet ihr als arrogant ^^


----------



## Thoraros (30. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon gesagt wurde (habe den Thread nur teilweise gelesen), aber die Engländer/Amerikaner u.s.w. haben damals die deutschen Frauen vergewaltigt, haben mit dem Zeigefinger auf jmd. gezeigt mit den folgenden Worten:,,Das ist ein Nazi, pass also auf!". Damals wurden die Engländer/Amis dazu motiviert uns zu demütigen,schlagen und und und. Diese Art von Propaganda hat sich erst später gelegt. Natürlich war unser Herr Arsch (Hiter) auch nicht gerade freundlich zu anderen Kulturen. Vor einiger Zeit schrieb mich eine Amerikanerin mit JEW! und HAIL HITLER an ... na, klasse .... Ich meine immer:,,Hey, wir können nix dafür! Bitte informiert euch doch mal". Diese Aussagen lassen sich beweisen.


----------



## psychomuffin (30. Juni 2008)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon gesagt wurde (habe den Thread nur teilweise gelesen), aber die Engländer/Amerikaner u.s.w. haben damals die deutschen Frauen vergewaltigt, haben mit dem Zeigefinger auf jmd. gezeigt mit den folgenden Worten:,,Das ist ein Nazi, pass also auf!". Damals wurden die Engländer/Amis dazu motiviert uns zu demütigen,schlagen und und und. Diese Art von Propaganda hat sich erst später gelegt. Natürlich war unser Herr Arsch (Hiter) auch nicht gerade freundlich zu anderen Kulturen. Vor einiger Zeit schrieb mich eine Amerikanerin mit JEW! und HAIL HITLER an ... na, klasse .... Ich meine immer:,,Hey, wir können nix dafür! Bitte informiert euch doch mal". Diese Aussagen lassen sich beweisen.



schön das du wenn du darauf angesprochen wirst sagst "hey das waren die damals, ich bin später geboren" aber im selben atemzug sagen kannst  "wurden dazu motiviert *UNS* zu demütigen, schlagen und und und"


----------



## Thoraros (30. Juni 2008)

Gut, es war ein wenig unglücklich ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meinte natürlich die anderen Generationen.


----------



## Ashnaeb (30. Juni 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum dass die so blöd sind alle Deutsche als Nazis hinzustellen.
> Die müssen doch am besten wissen was für die Entnazifizierung getan wurde.



Genau. Nämlich nix. Im Übrigen hiess das "Restauration".


----------



## Naclis (30. Juni 2008)

Wie so viele andere hier schon geschrieben haben, finde ich ganz bestimmt auch nicht, dass man den Holocaust und die Kriegsverbrechen, der Deutschen während und vor WWII verharmlosen sollte. Das war unverzeilich und dem wurde glücklicherweise wurde auch ein Ende gesetzt. Aber da können die heute in Deutschland lebenden Menschen nichts für. Man muss nur aufpassen dass man auch nicht zu schnell urteilt:

Es ist sehr bekannt, dass viele Amis keine besonders gute Geschichtsbildung was Europa angeht haben (aber was wissen die meisten Europäer auch über die Amerikanische Geschichte). Aber wessen Schuld ist das? Doch wohl die des Bildungssystems. Wenn ein Ami also denkt, dass Deutsche Nazis sind, dann nicht weil er Vorurteile hat, sondern oftmals weil er wirklich denkt, dass das die richtige Bezeichnung ist. Wenn ich einen Schotten unwissenderweise Engländer nenne, dann hoffe ich doch auch nicht, dass er denkt, dass ich ihn beleidigen will. Da muss man tolerant sein und vielleicht diskret darauf aufmerksam machen, dass das schon lange vorbei ist und dass es eine Beleidigung ist.
Leute die bewusst damit provozieren wollen, kann man eh nicht korrigieren. Da hilft einfach nur weghören. Erreichen kann man bei denen rein gar nichts. 
Bleibt vielleicht noch zu sagen, dass Leute die solche Beleidigungen um sich werfen oftmals keine Ahnung von Deutschland haben. Deutschland ist das weltweit einzige Land in dem "Mein Kampf" verboten ist. Zudem haben wohl mehr deutsche Familien unter WWII gelitten, als Amerikanische und Englische zusammen.


P.S. so unbeliebt sind wir nun auch nicht im Ausland:
http://www.manager-magazin.de/img/0,1020,1138988,00.jpg
und den Artikel dazu gibts hier: http://www.manager-magazin.de/unternehmen/...,545009,00.html


----------



## Ashnaeb (30. Juni 2008)

ElWimmero schrieb:


> hmmm ich bin zwar österreicher lebe in braunau



lol, aus Braunau kenn ich noch jemand....


----------



## Dark Imperator (30. Juni 2008)

psychomuffin schrieb:


> schön das du wenn du darauf angesprochen wirst sagst "hey das waren die damals, ich bin später geboren" aber im selben atemzug sagen kannst  "wurden dazu motiviert *UNS* zu demütigen, schlagen und und und"



Du heißt also dieses Verhalten der "noblen Befreier" gut? Nur weil ein Teil unseres Volkes menschenverachtend gehandelt hat ist das noch lange kein Grund Unschuldige zu vergewaltigen; und es ist nur rechtens, wenn man solche Schandtaten ankreidet!


----------



## Chakk (30. Juni 2008)

Ich melde hier auch mal vorsichtig zu Wort, in meinem Freundeskreis befinden sich 'nur' 4 Deutsche aber über diese kann ich ja ruhig reden, da ich mir eine persönliche Meinung gebildet habe und mich nicht von Vorurteilen leiten lasse. Diese 4 besagten Freunde sind fanatisch, aggressiv und haben einfach einen grottenschlechten Humor...die kringeln sich vor Lachen, ich als Österreicher denk mir: "Haben die noch Gehirnzellen?" Ich meide sie so gut es geht.

Aber deswegen würde ich nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, ich mache mir die Mühe, die Leute persönlich kennenzulernen bevor ich mir ein Urteil über sie bilde - egal aus welcher Nation sie kommen oder welcher Religion sie angehören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin überzeugt, dass es auch genau das Gegenteil von meinen 4 besagten Freunden gibt und nicht jeder Deutsche kommt mit einem 'Ey Alde willste Machospielchen?" daher =^.^=

Jedes Volk hat im Laufe der Zeit gewisse Merkmale in den Genen entwickelt, danach richtet sich auf das Verhalten und die Kultur. Wissenschaftler haben diesen 'Code' entschlüsselt und verwenden den, um genau diese Gene in der Werbung anzusprechen.


----------



## psychomuffin (30. Juni 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Du heißt also dieses Verhalten der "noblen Befreier" gut? Nur weil ein Teil unseres Volkes menschenverachtend gehandelt hat ist das noch lange kein Grund Unschuldige zu vergewaltigen; und es ist nur rechtens, wenn man solche Schandtaten ankreidet!


nein ich heiße es NICHT gut, jedoch wollte ich einfach mal zeigen, wie schnell man sich verplappert... und wenn ich jemandem der der mich Nazi nennt sage, ich hätte mit dem krieg  nichts zu tun gehabt und außerdem hätten sie UNS ja böses angetan... da wird sich die angesprochene Person auch nur an den Kopf packen.
Man sollte dem Konzept treu bleiben


----------



## Lognir (30. Juni 2008)

Jedes land hat mal scheiße gebaut nur deutschland an meisten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die engländer sollten sich mal an die einge nase fassen(versklavung,kolonien) ist vielleicht länger her aber genau so schlimm


----------



## Lougen (30. Juni 2008)

Mugrim schrieb:


> Liegt das wirklich am WW2? Sehen sie wirklich uns Deutsche alle als Nazis? Oo



also seit dem irag krieg hasst jeder die USA XD...
aber des mit dem "alle deutschen sind nazis" kenn ich... bin zwar kein deutscher (net zu 100%^^) muss es mir aber trotzdem anhören

aber leute die so denken sind eh beschrenkt im kopf

also mach dir da keinen kopf


----------



## SulTaNkx (30. Juni 2008)

Lol DEUTSCHE sind arrogant also wer sowas sagt der hat echt ne macke. wie kann man das immer auf alle beziehen ihr ösis seid genauso kein stck besser......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Ja das man auf ausländischen servern nazi genannt wird kenne ich auch für manche ist wohl normal uns so zu nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch wenn wir so blöd sind wie alle doch meinen sind wir doch Vizeweltmeister^^


----------



## Lenzini (30. Juni 2008)

Hm komme aus der Schweiz 

Also ich sehe das so das die deutschen recht viele erfolge haben hatten das die andern Länder nicht so erfreut oder neidisch macht also wollen sie es euch zurück zahlen.

Dann kommen halt negative sprüche vs Deuschland ... im /2 Channel gerade wenn mal deutschland am gewinnen ist z.b. im fussball em usw.


Hm nervig von den deutschen ist aber auch das sie mehr oder weniger eingebildet sind ...

Naja kann man von der schweiz vlt auch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Imperator (30. Juni 2008)

psychomuffin schrieb:


> nein ich heiße es NICHT gut, jedoch wollte ich einfach mal zeigen, wie schnell man sich verplappert... und wenn ich jemandem der der mich Nazi nennt sage, ich hätte mit dem krieg  nichts zu tun gehabt und außerdem hätten sie UNS ja böses angetan... da wird sich die angesprochene Person auch nur an den Kopf packen.
> Man sollte dem Konzept treu bleiben



Das kann man doch leicht trennen, also ich sehe mich mit allen Deutschen verbunden, die sich nichts zuschulden kommen haben lassen. Ich hoffe doch mal, dass man mir zustimmen wird, dass nicht alle Deutschen, ich würd mich sogar soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen zu sagen viele, damals nichts verbrochen haben; und von denen rede ich, wenn ich von unserem Volk spreche. Aber ich hatte schon verstanden, dass du das so nicht gemeint hattest. Es stört mich nur, dass man sofort angemacht wird, wenn man sagt, dass die Allierten auch manchmal nicht besser waren als die Nazis. Es gibt eben auch was anderes als nur schwarz und weiß.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (30. Juni 2008)

Ihr deutschen seit doch au ned besser, lass sie doch ihr redet ja auch pber andere völker schlecht wer macht das ned :-)


----------



## SulTaNkx (30. Juni 2008)

aber wir behaupten auch nicht das wir besser sind aber ihr denkt das^^

ach egal kein stress wir sind alle gut^^


----------



## klobaum (30. Juni 2008)

SrpskiMacak schrieb:


> Ihr deutschen seit doch au ned besser, lass sie doch ihr redet ja auch pber andere völker schlecht wer macht das ned :-)


also besser als du in Rechtschreibung sind wir schonmal. 

die andren die was gegen deutsche sagen sind nur neidisch!!!


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2008)

furious schrieb:


> schottland kann england nicht leiden
> irland kann england nicht leiden
> frankreich kann england nicht leiden



und die ganze Welt kann Frankreich nicht leiden^^. Zumindest die USA nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ashnaeb schrieb:


> lol, aus Braunau kenn ich noch jemand....



jaja, der Obdachlose aus Braunau^^. Wieso ist dem nicht ein Ziegel auf den Kopf gefallen, Scheisse aber auch echt.


----------



## Lognir (30. Juni 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> also besser als du in Rechtschreibung sind wir schonmal.
> 
> die andren die was gegen deutsche sagen sind nur neidisch!!!



Nimmt doch nicht alles ernst XD


----------



## Frodolyn (30. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht sollte ich mal was dazu sagen. Ich bin Engländer und lebe in Deutschland. Ich spiele auf einem deutschen Server WoW. Und wisst ihr was? Mir gefällt es. Leider sind so Leute die WW2 immer wieder ausgraben müssen, nicht selten. Aber der Großteil Englands denkt heute positiv über Deutschland. Es ist knapp über 60 Jahre her, dass da nen Vollidiot so nen scheiss fabrizieren musste. Also wer den heutigen deutschen noch böse ist, der hat einen weg(oder er liest die Sun). Aber die Argumentation mit den Kollonien, die war nen wenig falsch. Auch Deutschland hatte genügend davon. oder Holland, Frankreich und Spanien! Da können wir halb Europa aufzählen und die tun sich alle nix. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich sagen will: Ignoriert solch einen Pöbel. Denkt immer, er ist nur Einer! Klar es gibt viele, aber diese vielen sind nicht nur bei uns Briten, die hat jedes Land der Welt(ausser Tibet vllt).

Zum Fußball: Ten german Bomber ist ein Lied, was eigentlich nur da gesungen wird. Es ist nicht persönlich gemeint. Wir hatten bei der WM06 eine ziemlich geile Zeit in Deutschland. Viele meiner Kollegen war echt begeistert! Leider gabs auch immer wieder Ausnahmen. Aber wo wir bei der Musik,WW2 und Fußball sind; wieviele deutsche haben bei der WM denn "Bomben auf England" gesungen? Mehr als genug. 
Wie ihr seht, egal aus welchen Land man kommt, es ist egal. Idioten und Arschlöcher findest du überall. 

In dem Sinne

Haltet zusammen


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

hardcoreplaya schrieb:


> ja kein wunder das was ihr im ww2 gemacht habt war unmenschlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm was hab ICH den im 2 weltkrieg gemacht? bin ich doch 30 jahre nach dessen ende auf die welt gekommen selbst meine mutter war da noch weit in der zukunft und mein opa hatte das "glück" mit 17 jahrn ne russlandreise auf staatskosten  machen zu dürfen (der war zur wahl hitlers 7 jahre alt) und mit den erlebnissen  nen lebenlang leben zu dürfen.ka ob einer meiner urgrosseltern Hitler gewählt hat damals,aber zumindest 2 davon haben wenn sies gemacht haben damit mit ihren leben bezahlt.

zum Fred och irgendwo stand mal das hass aus angst und unwissenheit geboren wird,vorurteile gibts überall und wirds leider immer geben (in die eine sowie auch andere richtung),kann man nur mitleidig die leute belächeln und versuchen sanft gegenzuwirken.
Ka ob ich lachen oder weinen soll wenn man im Urlaub Leute kennen lernt ,aus andern ländern,und man dann zu höhren bekommt das man ja garnz anders  sei als man immer hört das Deutsche so sein sollen.

ps und ich behaupte mal von mir  ich bin typisch deutsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenzini (30. Juni 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> also besser als du in Rechtschreibung sind wir schonmal.
> 
> die andren die was gegen deutsche sagen sind nur neidisch!!!




So das doch mal ein typisch.

Hat mal wer Kritik.

Kommt sofot ihr seit doch nur neidisch ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf was den neidisch ... man kann auf anderes stolz sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lognir (30. Juni 2008)

@Frodolyn

Ich wollte ja nur sagen das jedes land scheiße gebaut hat . Und das diese Thema von engländer handelt habe ich england als beispiel genommen .Tut mir leid wenn ich dich beleidtig habe


----------



## Lenzini (30. Juni 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> also besser als du in Rechtschreibung sind wir schonmal.
> 
> die andren die was gegen deutsche sagen sind nur neidisch!!!



Das ist doch mal ne typische antwort

Ihr seit doch nur neidisch 

Man kann auf andere sachen stolz sein als auf deutschland da gibts genug


----------



## Lenzini (30. Juni 2008)

also besser als du in Rechtschreibung sind wir schonmal. 

die andren die was gegen deutsche sagen sind nur neidisch!!!


Das doch typisch

Naja auf was neidisch ?

Man kann auf andere sachen stolz sein da gibts genug .. kannste mir glauben 

Als auf deutschland da muss keiner neidisch sein


----------



## alex93 (30. Juni 2008)

Mugrim schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einiger Zeit schon auf dem englischen Server Al'Akir und bin auch ziemlich zufrieden damit...Aber warum hasst jeder (übertrieben ich weiß, sagen wir eher manche) was gegen Deutsche und gibt das auch noch offen im Partychann zu? Wenn man denjenigen aber anspricht, kommen so Sätze wie:
> 
> "Sry i cant explain that, cause i speak bad english"
> 
> ...



das argument der deutschen ist ja " was im 2ten weltkrieg passiert ist, ist nich unsere schuld und wir haben nichts damit zutun...."
soweit stimmt es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber... es kommen andauernd nazi wirtze von den jugendlichen oder die hitler fun begrüßung(in dtl.)
das bekommen die im ausland mit und denken dann, wir hatten zwar vorher nichts mit der nazi sache am hut aber
wir finden es toll... 
oder die sache die andauernd gegen holländer kommen wie käseköpfe und so alles verbreitet sich, dass...
...wir unfreundlich sind.
...was gegen ausländer haben.
...wir die nazi zeit gut fanden.
...usw.

all so ein schrott kommt von der deutschen jugend, ich selber bin halb pole und bekomme öfters mit, wie geh  klauen, siehst mitgenommen mit,
letzte mal bei der wm... nächste wm in polen da alle bälle weg sind.
und die leute in polen unso wissen das weil sies mit bekommen.

ich denke das sind wir selber schuld, weil der müll kam von unserer seite

räschtschrüb fela kunnßa behülton ! wiah häbne 01:23 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh00ter (30. Juni 2008)

Für mich sind die Engländer eh das letzte...
Ein Land, das die Welt nicht braucht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Thrungal (30. Juni 2008)

Will mal meine konkreten Erfahrungen hier beschreiben, am Beispiel der gerade so aktuellen Fan-Meilen.

Ich bin auch ein sehr Konservativer, nichts desto trotz bin ich immer stets aufgeschlossen, stell mich und feier auch gern mit dem Türken auf der Leo-Strasse in München. 

Den "bösen Türken" wird ja grundsätzlich unterstellt, agressiv zu sein, usw.....
Meine Erfahrungen waren folgende:
Wir (meine Freundin und ich) standen bei Türkei-Kroatien mitten im türkischen Fan-Pulk, wohlgemerkt inmitten "älterer" Türken, also Familienväter, verhereiratete Pärchen, ....

Und das war so was von harmonisch!!!!
Ich hab am Ende des Spiels, welches die Türken gewonnen haben, einen ca 40jährigen kaum mehr losbekommen, der mir vor lauter Freude an den Hals gesprungen ist, und sich gefreut hat, dass demnächst quasi ein "innerdeutsches Spiel" stattfinden wird.

Andererseits war es zu beobachten, dass nach dem kurzzeitigen 1:0 sich sehr wohl einige jugendliche Türken aufgemacht haben, mit finsterem Blick in Richtung Pulkmitte zu ziehen.....


Was will ich damit sagen??
Anscheinend ist Gewalt und Hass mittlerweile zu einer Art Jugendkultur geworden!!!

Und davon nehme ich die deutschen Jugendlichen nicht aus - um im Beispiel zu bleiben, hab ich an gleichem Abend 3 deutsche Jugendliche davon abgehalten, ne Ladenscheibe einzudreschen; das mag als direkte Reaktion auf den Türkensieg zu werten sein.....

Fazit:
Das Gewaltpotenzial ist enorm gestiegen, und ich glaube nicht, dass das grundsätzlich durch Rassismus geprägt ist - davon haben die Randalierer und Hetzer geschichtlich eh keine Ahnung.

Das Problem liegt viel mehr darin begründet, dass Jugendliche keine Werte mehr vermittelt bekommen, sei es durch das Elternhaus und meiner Meinung nach vor allem durch die Politik!!!
In dieser zeigt sich, dass man Erfolg hat, wenn man seine eigentliche Grundeinstellung verät und mit dem "Feind" koaliert, augenscheinlich nur, und NUR!! aus dem Grund, die Macht im Land zu erhalten.

Natürlich liegt da viel Potenzial im so genannten Generationenkonflikt, aber wenn man in der gegenwärtigen deutschen Gesellschaft lebt - mit was soll man sich identifizieren??
Frühere politische Erzfeinde schliessen sich zusammen, um ein schwammiges Mittelgebilde zu schaffen... da ist es meiner Meinung nach kein Wunder, dass sich viele Jungwähler den Rechten oder Linken anschliessen, da hier Positionen formuliert werden. Ob das gesellschaftlich akzeptable Werte sind, ist absolut fraglich. 


GROSSES Fazit:

Fremdenhass ist meiner Meinung nach in der Gegenwart nicht echt, sondern lediglich ein Ausdruck der Orientierungslosigkeit der Jugend.

/thrung


PS: Merkt man, dass ich darüber gerade schreibe???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevie6666 (30. Juni 2008)

Also:

<irgendwie finde ich die diskussion ziemlich sinnfrei...

jeder kann doch ruhig hassen, wen er will...

und wenn er so dämlich ist, und meint damit in irgendeinerweise anzugeben zu müssen, dann tut mir derjenige leid.
aber um auf den hass speziell auf uns deutsche zurückzukommen:
"jeder redet nur davon, dass die schandtaten der nazis nicht vergessen werden sollen, aber jeder regt sich auf, wenn wir deutschen damit in verbindung gebracht werden" 

is ja eigentlich auch völlig egal.... bla


----------



## SulTaNkx (30. Juni 2008)

ach du redest doch von kindern in hauptschulen oder so also wenn du danach gehst die erzählen viel wenn der tag lang ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zeig mir mal jemanden der entwas älter ist nicht unbedingt 90+ jahre , da werden solche witze bestimmt nicht in der öffentlichkeit erzählt wie du das darstellst also ich glaube wenn man so reden würde wie du es darstellst würden man hier in deutschland direkt aufs maul kriegen teilweis sogar von deutschen^^


----------



## MadRedCap (30. Juni 2008)

Wir brauchen mindestens nochmal 60 Jahre, bis wir Deutschen unseren Nationalstolz wieder gefunden haben und dieser nicht gleich als Rückschritt in den Faschismus verschrieen wird. 
Aber nichtsdestotrotz, Engländer sind und bleiben einfach die Nation, die uns Deutsche am wenigsten Leiden können. Wir zum Beispiel schieben allgemeinen Hass gegen Türken und Russen. Warum? Weil die zu hauf in unserem Land sich einnisten und uns die Arbeitsplätze wegschnappen. Im zweiten Weltkrieg sind viele Deutsche nach England ausgewandert (vornehmlich Juden) und haben dort denen die Arbeitsplätze weggeschnappt. Wen wunderts da also, dass gerade die British Gentleman uns nicht wirklich leiden können? Leider ist dieser National-Hass auf die neue Generation übergesprungen, weswegen viele heute einfach ohne weiteres Denken sagen, sie hassen Deutschland und Deutsche. Also denk dir nichts, die wenigsten können wirklich was dafür, wenn sie sagen: 'I hate those fuckin' stupid Germans!'. Sie wurden einfach so erzogen. Und gerade die Engländer sind eine Nation, die sehr gerne auf ihren Nationalstoz hinweisen (man sehe nur die Queen oder andere adlige Dinge in Grossbritannien...)



so far...


----------



## OnkelJockel (30. Juni 2008)

hardcoreplaya schrieb:


> ja kein wunder das was ihr im ww2 gemacht habt war unmenschlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selten so gelacht! Bitte, BITTE! Bilde dich weiter! Sagen wir mal bis zu 80% der dafür Verantwortlichen sind bestimmt schon tot, bzw auf den guten weg dahin. Zu mind. 95% der Hirnlosen die sowas schreiben, schreien, sagen waren nichtmal Flüssig. Dazu kommt noch das deren Bildung wirklich sehr einseitig war, sprich sie sich nicht wirklich mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt haben. Aber jedes Land hat eine Geschichte, eine Gute, Schlechte alles zusammen oder Keine. "Schimpfwörter" gibt es für jedes Land. Und in gewisser weise nehmen wir gerne diese "Schimpfwörter" wenn es um ein bestimmtes Land geht in den Mund.

Das merkt man auch auf Test Realms.

Ahh ein Nazi -> Deutschland
Ahh ein Inselaffe -> England
Ahh ein "Ami" -> US Obwohl Ami kein wirkliches Schimpfwort ist, seid froh das ihr keiner seid die Bildung gehört nicht zu den besten eher schlechtesten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex93 (30. Juni 2008)

Thrungal schrieb:


> Will mal meine konkreten Erfahrungen hier beschreiben, am Beispiel der gerade so aktuellen Fan-Meilen.
> 
> Ich bin auch ein sehr Konservativer, nichts desto trotz bin ich immer stets aufgeschlossen, stell mich und feier auch gern mit dem Türken auf der Leo-Strasse in München.
> 
> ...


da gebe ich dir recht,obwohl ich jungendlicher bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gehöre zwar nicht zu den "gealttätigen" jugendlichen, aber ich hab viele aus/inn ländische freunde 
und es ist bei den türken nicht imm nur aggresiviät und son zeug, aber natürlich gibt es auch davon einige.


----------



## Dark Imperator (30. Juni 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Wir brauchen mindestens nochmal 60 Jahre, bis wir Deutschen unseren Nationalstolz wieder gefunden haben und dieser nicht gleich als Rückschritt in den Faschismus verschrieen wird.



Traurig, aber leider wahr.


----------



## klobaum (30. Juni 2008)

Lenzini schrieb:


> Kommt sofot ihr seit doch nur neidisch ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





es heisst seiD. 

ich weiß das mehr dinge gibt auf die man stolz sein kann, aber ich bin eben halt auch stolz deutscher zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lognir (30. Juni 2008)

Frodolyn schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mal was dazu sagen. Ich bin Engländer und lebe in Deutschland. Ich spiele auf einem deutschen Server WoW. Und wisst ihr was? Mir gefällt es. Leider sind so Leute die WW2 immer wieder ausgraben müssen, nicht selten. Aber der Großteil Englands denkt heute positiv über Deutschland. Es ist knapp über 60 Jahre her, dass da nen Vollidiot so nen scheiss fabrizieren musste. Also wer den heutigen deutschen noch böse ist, der hat einen weg(oder er liest die Sun). Aber die Argumentation mit den Kollonien, die war nen wenig falsch. Auch Deutschland hatte genügend davon. oder Holland, Frankreich und Spanien! Da können wir halb Europa aufzählen und die tun sich alle nix. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich sagen will: Ignoriert solch einen Pöbel. Denkt immer, er ist nur Einer! Klar es gibt viele, aber diese vielen sind nicht nur bei uns Briten, die hat jedes Land der Welt(ausser Tibet vllt).
> 
> Zum Fußball: Ten german Bomber ist ein Lied, was eigentlich nur da gesungen wird. Es ist nicht persönlich gemeint. Wir hatten bei der WM06 eine ziemlich geile Zeit in Deutschland. Viele meiner Kollegen war echt begeistert! Leider gabs auch immer wieder Ausnahmen. Aber wo wir bei der Musik,WW2 und Fußball sind; wieviele deutsche haben bei der WM denn "Bomben auf England" gesungen? Mehr als genug.
> Wie ihr seht, egal aus welchen Land man kommt, es ist egal. Idioten und Arschlöcher findest du überall.
> ...





!!!!!!Ich finde aus gerechtigkeit sollten wir uns die englische meinung ansehen!!!!!


----------



## Thrungal (30. Juni 2008)

/sign Lognir

Idioten gibt es überall, um das mal pragmatisch zu formulieren :-)

Wobei das deutsche Problem anscheinend die große "Sucht nach Selbstanschuldigung"(aus dem "Schlesier") ist.

Du bist nicht Churchill, ich bin nicht Hitler; aber leider kramt jeder deutsche Politiker zu jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit die "Deutsche Erbschuld" wieder raus.... was uns Deutsche in der Findung eines "gesunden Nationalismus" um Jahrhunderte zurückwirft.

Wer meint, mich wegen "Nationalismus" flamen zu müssen, googlet das bitte erstmal nach.


----------



## agamja (30. Juni 2008)

wie kann man darauf stolz sein irgend wo geboren zu sein???
unterumständen wäre man irgendwo anderes geboren...

wenn ich als baby in frankreich geboren würde, meine mutter macht da urlaub, bin ich dann Deutsche oder Französin?

Ich bin net stolz darauf deutsch zu sein ich wäre auch net stolz darauf französin oder sonst was zu sein,
ich bin stolz ein mensch zu sein,
und ich versuche das beste aus meinem leben zu machen, freundlich auf jeden zugehen egal wo her kommt, egal was ich letzens in den medien gesehen hab über sein land, denn vorurteile haben ist leicht....


----------



## Stüssy (30. Juni 2008)

Ich bin halb engländer(und halb finne)
ich kann das eigtl. ganz gut einschätzen.es ist nicht so das alle engländer gegen deutsche sind.viele engländer mögen auch deutschland.

es gibt viele gründe warum man sich für deutschladn SCHÄMEN sollte.aber was kann amn dafür was vorfahren oder andere tun...?
jedes land hat schwarze schafe..
wir sind ja alle gleich...alel nazis sind teroretisch auch gegen sich selber.


----------



## Zensik (30. Juni 2008)

Die Engländer sollen mal lieber ruhig sein. Deren Geschichte ist von Unterdrückung und Konolianismus geprägt über Jahrhunderte. 

Aber ignoriert sowas einfach, jedes einzelne Land und Volk hat seine schwarzen Tage  gehabt. Vergessen sollte man Solche sachen natürlich nicht, aber man kann daran arbeiten und das tun viele Deutsche seit Jahren 

erfolgreich wie ich finde. Unbelehrbare gibt es immer, also Kopf hoch und Stolz darauf sein was aus Deutschland trotz diese Vergangenheit wurde.


----------



## Mr_T (30. Juni 2008)

wie war das noch gleich die deutschen sind nazis die amis sind n1 in sachen sklavenhaltung engländer meinen auch alles erobern zu müssen franzosen wollten auch schon mit schenkeln  europa zu nem froschteich machen und die italiener sind sowiieso schuld daran dass weltkulturerbe der griechen zerstört wurde mal abgesehen davon dass sie den hitlergruß perfekt beherrschen, und spanien sagt sowieso dat alle ketzer sind^^ --- irgendwie neigten alle etwas mächtigeren länder dazu geschichtlich gesehen den anderen auf die nerven zu gehen, nur deutschland hat grad die arschkarte, weils halt noch net so lang zurückliegt, man wird sich in 1000 jahren noch dran erinnern dat is klar aber falls mal wieder ein anderes land sich mal net grad mit ruhm bekleckert, kann man jene wieder nachtragend anschwärzen^^, tja minderbildung ist zudem weit verbreitet, und ja natürlich lebt hitler noch, solange noch derart aktiv üer ihn geredet wird, kann er gar net sooo tot sein

wie auch immer ein bischen mehr ahnung haben wäre nicht das schlechteste um mit weniger vorurteilen durch die welt zu ziehen


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2008)

jedes land hat doch seine klischees. 
wie oft begegnet uns im alltag so etwas wie: polen klauen?
klar, die beleidigung als nazi kommt uns deutschen schlimmer vor, aber für einen polen ist es ja auch nicht schöner als dieb herabgestuft zu werden
meine meinung ist: deutschland wird meist mit solchen worten aufgezogen, weil wir zu unserer geschichte stehen, und einsehen, was wir gemacht haben, und es auch nicht verheimlichen.
wenn jemand zu mir nazi sagt, dann kann ich mich natürlich aufregen(und ich glaube nicht, dass dies aus hass gegen unser land passiert), aber ich weiss, dass ich keiner bin, aber ich weiss genausogut, was denn überhaupt einer ist. wer leichtfertig mit solchen begriffen um sich wirft hat entweder keine ahnung oder er will sich besser fühlen, bzw. mich schlechter machen.(oder hat einen seltsamen sinn für humor, wenn es als scherz gemeint ist)
so gut wie jedes land hat schlechtes getan, wie es damit umgeht, das entscheiden die bürger mit ihrem verhalten.


----------



## Turican (30. Juni 2008)

Deutsche sind egoisten,arrogrant und hochnäsig


----------



## MadRedCap (30. Juni 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Deutsche sind egoisten,arrogrant und hochnäsig



Zonk!

Beleidige dich selber, aber nicht andere...
Und diese Verallgemeinerung zeugt nur von Kleingeistigkeit. Oder von dem Willen, sich der eben gebrachten Meinung durch äussern dieser Meinung abzugrenzen...


so far...


----------



## DalaiLamer (30. Juni 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Deutsche sind egoisten,arrogrant und hochnäsig



/signed
verdammt eigentor


aber mal zum Topic:

Ich kenne einige Engländer und die haben nunmal einen sehr derben Humor, gerade was ww2 und deutschland angeht,
nehmt mal einfach nicht alles so ernst, man braucht sich auch nicht immer gleich angeriffen fühlen.
(ausser man lebt in direkter nähe von deutschland, dann wärs vielleicht angebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lognir (30. Juni 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Fazit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alle länder haben scheiße gebaut.Die  Deutschen haben Arschkarte weil es noch nicht so lange her ist.

Und die Leute die rassistische sprüche bringen sind nicht Aufgeklärt.
(Igal ob Deutscher ein Pole oder Engländer ein deutsche beleidtig)

Am bessten Igronieren und nicht zurück beleidtigen.

Vorurteile wirds so lange geben ,wie die dummheit der menschen.

Thema closed in meinen augen


----------



## AbyssWarrior (30. Juni 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Deutsche sind egoisten,arrogrant und hochnäsig



Und selbst wenn, verdient sag ich nur schau auf die bedeutendsten Erfindungen der letzten 100 Jahre oder weiter zurück, ich sag nur Buchdruck ohne den sehe es jetzt ziemlich finster aus, diese Sachen wurden alle in Deutschland erfunden. (Und ich wette für diesen Satz werden mich so beschränkte Menschen wie du "Turican" gleich Nazi nennen °_°).
Das mein ich damit wenn ein Deutscher mal zu etwas steht etc. dann heißt es gleich "Nazi" usw. bzw. sich berechtigt wehrt wenn er beleidigt wurde z.B..
Und wenn man dann was sagt beruft sich die Gegenpartei wieder auf das, dass man ein "Nazi" sei ... und bäm bekommt man eine drauf. Hab ich in WoW schon 2 mal gehabt man wollte sich nur gegen Flames behaupten nächsten Tag hat man eine Mail im Postfach das der Account für 3 Stunden bzw. Tage gesperrt sei. Aber ich reg mich hier nicht weiter auf solche Leute mit Vorurteilen gegen die Deutschen sollten mich mal kennenlernen um ihr versäumtes Schulwissen nachzuholen, am besten ihr findet euch mal zu einem Geschichtskurs bei mir ein lol, bzw. informiert euch mal richtig!! und glaubt nicht nur den Dreck, der einem von der  Presse und unserer ach so tollen Regierung vorgesetzt wird. Und dann können wir weiterreden, bis dahin sag ich nur, alle die Deutschland flamen haben keinen Plan.


----------



## Thrungal (30. Juni 2008)

Wie das immer in der Geschichte ist:
Der Sieger bestimmt. Punkt.

Und die Frage ist:
Warum darf sich in Deutschland keiner mit den Begriffen "Hitler", "Nazi", usw... beschäftigen????
Das gehört zur politischen Bildung genauso wie zur Aufarbeitung dieser Themen.

Es mutet an, dass jeder, der diese Begriffe gebraucht, grundsätzlich demokratisch schädigend ist - abgesehen von denen, die zu Allgemeinplätzen aufrufen wie "alles im Nationalsozialismus war schlecht", usw... 

Siehe die Diskussion um Eva Hermann: als die gute Frau öffentlich formuliert hat, dass nicht alles an der Politik der Nationalsozialisten schlecht war (Familienpolitik im besonderen), wogte ihr eine Welle der Entrüstung entgegen,
ich glaube, dass wenige verstanden haben, um was es überhaupt ging.

Also ist alles tabu, was die Jahre 1939 - 1944 betrifft?
Warum kann man nicht Teile der Gesetzgebung übernehmen, die "gut" für die Bevölkerung sein können?

Ähnlich zeigt sich dieser Sachverhalt gerade an der Übernahme einiger Institutionen der DDR - war natürlich das politische System falsch, waren einige Aspekte desselben wohl sehr nützlich - die Auseinandersetzung mit solchen "Werten" schwelt immer noch.


Edith!
Verlagert diesen Fred doch vllt in einen Post /Kapitel mit dem Titel "die kleine politische Ecke"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (30. Juni 2008)

Thrungal schrieb:


> Wie das immer in der Geschichte ist:
> Der Sieger bestimmt. Punkt.
> 
> Und die Frage ist:
> ...



Nun, dann überleg mal, was gewisse Leute sagen würden, wenn wir auch nur ansatzweise Politische Logiken oder Teile der Rechtsradikalen Gesetzgebung in unser heutiges System übertragen würden. Ich rede jetzt nicht von Faschisten, obwohl die auch dazugehören würden. Es würden einfach alle Länder, die damals under dem Nationalsozialismus gelitten haben denken, Deutschland entwickle sich wieder in die falsche Richtung. Die Welle der Entrüstung und Zurückweisung war einfach nur der gesund menschliche Abwehrmechanismus, der gemerkt hat, hoppala, mit der Kacke sind wir schon einmal falsch gefahren, kein zweites Mal. Mag sein, dass einige Teile der Gesetztgebung von damals sicherlich auch heute von Vorteil währen, aber sobald jemand dieses Identifikationsmodell 'Nationalsozialismus' über die ganze Sache stülpen kann, ist der Ärger vorprogammiert. Das wissen die meisten Politiker auch. Und deshalb sind diese 5 Jahre immernoch das grösste Tabu in Deutschland - nein, in ganz Europa. 

Mich wundert jedoch mal wieder, so ganz am Rande, wohin sich die Unterhaltung in diesem Thread schon wieder entwickelt hat. Angefangen hat doch alles damit, dass Engländer verallgemeinert Deutsche nicht leiden können, oder?

so far...


----------



## Niteflash (30. Juni 2008)

kein land ist wirklich besser gewesen, was haben die amerikaner mit den indianer und den afrikanern gemacht?
genau so im imperialismus, wo unter anderem die engländer in den kolonialländern völkermord betrieben haben, und die menschen nicht besser als in der nazi-zeit behandelt worden sind.
was passiert in china? - sag ein falsche wort gegen den kommunismus und die regierung in der öffentlichkeit und man sieht dich nie wieder.
Aber von sowas wird ja nicht geredet...


----------



## Leviathan666 (30. Juni 2008)

Leute, es ist ganz normal. Das nennt man Stereotypen. Wir deutschen Tragen alle Lederhosen, gehen aufs Oktoberfest und sind alle Nazis.
Das ist Klischeedenken. Und wehe, man spricht bzw. tippt auch noch falsche englische Sätze.

ZUM GLÜCK (!!!!) sind nicht alle englisch-sprechenden Menschen so. Ich habe überwiegend gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Thrungal (30. Juni 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Mich wundert jedoch mal wieder, so ganz am Rande, wohin sich die Unterhaltung in diesem Thread schon wieder entwickelt hat. Angefangen hat doch alles damit, dass Engländer verallgemeinert Deutsche nicht leiden können, oder?
> 
> so far...




Und genau aus diesem Grund mag ich ne kleine politische Ecke haben :-)


topic:

Du hast natürlich Recht, 
leicht erkennbar an den Diskussionen "Atomindustrie - Atomwaffenfähiges Material - Atombombe - Gefahr".

Ob der ganzen Diskussion ist doch schliesslich mein Punkt, dass ausserhalb irgendwelcher Fussballspiele kein Deutscher sagen kann, dass er stolz auf sein "Deutsch-Sein" ist. Schade, da jedes Land sich auf irgend eine wie auch immer geartete Form des Nationalstolzes berufen kann, nur der Deutsche nicht.

Begriffe wie "deutsche Tugend, das Deutsche, deutsche Ehre" und dergleichen können nicht politisch korrekt verwendet werden - und dass finde ich schade.


----------



## Sevydos (30. Juni 2008)

Lognir schrieb:


> Alle länder haben scheiße gebaut.Die  Deutschen haben Arschkarte weil es noch nicht so lange her ist.


Alles eine Sache der Umschreibung durch die Medien und der Propaganda.

Ich frage nur:
Was hat die UdSSR getan?
Was haben die USA getan und tun sie heute noch?
Und was tut China?
usw

Alles eine Sache dessen, was einem die Medien darüber sagen, nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Politik von Amerika, von den USA, find ich schlimmer wie den 2. Weltkrieg. Es werden nicht nur gezielt Desinformationen und Propaganda verbreitet, sondern man geht noch weiter und macht seinem eigenem Volk ständig und konstant Panik durch die Medien. Das ganze ist so tief in den Obersten Ämtern von der Regierung verankert...Dadurch beziehen sie all ihre Macht. Ich sehe das Land nicht als Demokratie, eher als Diktatur.
Wollte man nicht verhindern, dass je wieder etwas passiert, wie im "3. Reich"? - Ich sag, in den USA ist es zwar auf mehr Leute verteilt (Regierungsebene), doch trotzdem ist es dem sehr sehr ähnlich. Nur die Medien machen den Unterschied, indem SIE sagen, wer die "Bösen" sind und wer die (ach so) "Guten"...

Wir dürfen uns nicht zu sehr mit diesen Themen in der Öffentlichkeit befassen, schliesslich könnte ja jemand ... etwas ... weiter ... gucken ... Richtung Westen ...

Übrigens, AbyssWarrior, die Deutschen haben nicht viel direkt (als Erste) erfunden, nein, sie haben vieles nur verbessert. (Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich beziehe mich auf Erfindungen - Sachen wie zB die "Norm", nicht auf politische oder Menschen-betreffende Aspekte.)

Ich denke, dass viele Länder eine schlimme und grausame, meist brutale, Geschichte hinter sich haben...dann sieht man auf uns, und, nur weil damals solch eine riesige Medienexplosion war, und das Ganze evtl (!) sogar extrem (?) Aufgeputscht wurde, sagt, DIE sind aber noch schlimmer als "wir".

Patriotismus wird in Deutschland sofort als "rechts" angesehen. In Amerika ist man landesfeindlich gesinnt, wenn keine Ami-Fahne an Haus hängt.
Denkt mal drüber nach.

Es dreht sich alles nur darum, wer sich am besten in den Medien präsentiert.
Es werden Lügen, Desinformationen, Panikmache(n), riesige Propaganda Aktionen verbreitet, aber alle sehen weg. Als seien sie blind. Tun so, als würden sie es nicht gehört haben, wenn sie merken, es kann nicht stimmen, als seien sie taub. Und sagen, dass die Medien die Wahrheit sagen, auch wenn sie wissen, dass es nicht stimmt, als wären sie stumm.

Blind, taub, stumm. Die USA basieren darauf, dass ihre Bevölkerung sich so verhält.

Aber - man merkt, ich weiche vom Thema ab, dass man als Deutscher immer als Nazi gesehen wird.
Tu ich das wirklich? Nein. Das alles trägt dazu bei. Denn, ein Ami würde fragen, ob Hitler noch lebt. Also wird er denken, die Deutschen sind immer noch Nazis.

Warum Engländer das meinen? Es wurd schon gesagt, sehr heftiger Humor...
(Ich denke ausserdem, dass die Engländer etwas ... nein, viel ... gegen Deutsche haben, basierend auf der Geschichten zwischen den beiden Ländern. Ausserdem sind beide arrogante, hochnäsige Egoisten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Naja, vllt gibt das ganze etwas zu denken, ich entschuldige mich, dass ich etwas weiter um mich gegriffen habe.
Ich möchte nochmal ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass ich weder ein Nazi bin, noch die Sachen, welche zu der Zeit geschehen sind (nicht nur von DE aus) als gut oder toll ansehe.


----------



## Ascor (30. Juni 2008)

Ich habe ja in letzter Zeit viel gelesen und gehört/gesehen.

Ich meine wenn ich mir England anschaue und sehe das ein so großer Teil der jugendlichen Kampftrinker sind bzw. sich immer wenn se nur können besaufen und dann randalieren frag ich mich echt wie dumm sind die Engländer?

Da drüben versagt doch alles,die Politiker die Eltern einfach alles.Wenn Leute wie Prinz Harry einfach ohne Probleme mit einem Outfit eines Nazis rumrennt und einfach keine Maßnahmen unternommen werden.Ich meine ne entschuldigung seinerseits kam doch nicht?

Zudem wurde umfragen in England und in Amerika gestartet wo 75% der befragten nicht wussten wer Hitler ist oder was der getan hat, aber dennoch gegen die Deutschen sind frage ich mich woher kommt das Un(Wissen)?Da versagen die Eltern,Politiker, Lehrer und das Umfeld.

Ich habe gegen niemanden was, wer mir dumm kommt bekommt das jenauso ab.Aber trotzdem werd ich da nicht Rassistisch.Aber wie ich hier in dem THread ansatzweiße gelesen habe ist es doch ganz klar:

Gerade Leute die sich als Minderheiten ansehen sind meist selbst die Leute die Minderheiten runtermachen.Bei mir im Berlin-Neukölln kenn ich es auch so.Türken gegen Deutsche(warum auch immer) es kommen immer Sätze wie. Scheiss Kartoffel wobei diese nicht aus Deutschland stammen sondern aus Amerika.

Wichtig hierbei ist und das ist der fehler der meisten hier NICHT IGNORIEREN sondern AUFKLÄREN wenn es nicht klappt kann man aber sagen ich habs Probiert.Die Engländer stehen eh im Schatten der Amis die Kriege zeigen es doch alle deutlich die Amis zeigen sich als Sieger obwohl sie hilfe hatten.

Zudem sieht man das doch in allen Spielen was mit dem Weltkrieg zu tun hat.Ich kenne keins wo man als Deutscher gegen Engländer spielen kann oder gegen Amis immer nur AMis töten Deutsche sie sind die ober Helden.
Ja der Krieg war nicht super viele Tote bla bla ist nicht unsere Sache.Ich habe mit meinen 21 Jahren garnicht gelebt und wühle nicht in der Vergangenheit der Leute die dafür verantworktlich waren.

Wieviele Deutsche sind ermordert worden von dem Nazi´s weil sie nicht mitkämpfen wollten,Juden untergebracht hatten uvm.Das Deutsche Volk hat an dieser Zeit genauso gelitten wie die anderen.Hitler war Österreicher leute net vergessen.

Der beste SAtz vom ihm ein arischer Deutscher hat Blondes Haar und Blaue AUgen alles andere ist Vieh oder so ähnlich?Hmm wieviele hatten Braunes Haar etc. und wie sah er selbst aus?Lest einfach alles anch da erkennt man mehr.Das gebt einfach weiter


----------



## Thrungal (30. Juni 2008)

Ascor, Du hast meiner Meinung nach Recht.

Das 3. Reich der Moderne ist das "Regime" in den USA, welches gezielt auf Volksverblödung und Stimmungfangerei durch die Medien setzt. 

Das "Urbild der Demokratie" ist weit mehr von der (inter)nationalen Wirtschaft und dessen Verträgen mit der amerikanischen Regierung beeinflusst, als dass man glauben kann, dass die USA der so selbst ernannte "Weltpolizist" sei. 
So ist es warscheinlich abzusehen, wenn Rüstungsfirmen der USA, Lobbyisten der Regierung, Verlusteinbußen vorweisen, der gegenwärtige Präsident mal locker in den Nahen Osten einmarschiert, um dort den "Frieden" zu gewährleisten...

Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit dem Cowboy Bush zu tun, sondern ist schlicht und einfach mit der Abhängigkeit der Regierungen von den großen Wirtschaftskräften verknüpft.

Denkt ihr vielleicht, der Benzinpreis steigt, weil das Öl am versiegen ist? Das sind alles nur Absprachen zwischen Börsenmaklern, die bemüht sind, Kurse hoch zu treiben. (Ganz abgesehen vom steuerlichen Anteil von ca. 500% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## MadRedCap (30. Juni 2008)

Bilde ich mir das ein oder kommen die ganzen mehr oder weniger geistig Klaren oder Intelligenten erst um 0200 Bravo-Zeit ins buffed-Forum? Irgendwie schaff ich es nie, zu einer dem Menschen würdigeren Zeit halbwegs solche Posts zu lesen...

Aber mal ehrlich, Thrungal, was soll eine politische Ecke bitte in einer MMO-Community suchen?


so far...


----------



## lutka (30. Juni 2008)

tach auch!
also ich bin in chicago aufgewachsen (oak park, falls es jemanden etwas sagt), bin aber gebürtiger deutscher.  und ich muss sagen, dass es wahr ist, dass sehr viele amerikaner einfach keine ahnung haben. nicht weil sie dumm sind, sonder weil sie es einfach nicht besser wissen. niemand hat ihnen je die hintergründe zu europäischer geschichte erklärt. antisemitismus und nationalismus gabs schon immer in europa, so wie überall auf der welt. na gut anti semitismus is ein phänomen, welches eher dort auftritt, wo es eine jüdische bevölkerung gibt (nahen osten, europa, usa). was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass die us-amerikaner sehr oft wesentlich extremer sind. sie haben krassere rechtsradikale als wir. siehe american history x. ich weiß, es ist nur ein film. unrealistisch würden so einige sagen, aber große teile davon sind tatsächlich realistisch. die arian brotherhood, zum beispiel, ist einer der größten vereinigungen der neonazis in den usa. sie glauben, sich vor afroamerikaner und juden schützen zu müssen. das sind echte idioten. my 2 cents!
hej då,
lutka

ps
metaller und neoheiden sind auf gar kein fall automatisch nazis. nur weil wir uns für die glaubenswelt der frühen mittel- und nordeuropäer interessiern. und außerdem hitler, schwarzenegger und mussolinis ehefrau kamen/kommen alle aus österreich. nicht deutschland. nichts gegen österreicher, hab selber dort verwandtschaft.


----------



## Karzag (30. Juni 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Man hört oft genug, dass Deutsche als unhöflich und aggresiv abgestempelt wird. Moralisch natürlich aus unserer Sicht nicht erklärbar. Aber...wie heißt der brühmte Satz nochmal? KLingt zwar komisch - ist aber so!
> 
> 
> MfG





Ich hoffe einfach mal das das weder ein engländer noch  vorbestrafter südländer mit migrationshintergrund gesagt hat  würde sonst irgendwie ein wenig lächerlich klingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhianwen (30. Juni 2008)

Korlok schrieb:


> Wass??Der Lehrer gehört gekündeigt. Ich hoffe du hast das gemeldet.
> Also das is ja mal echt unverzeilich dumm von dem...
> Dass es engländer gibt die deutsche hassen is mir auch des öfteren zu Ohren gekommen, auch erst vor en paar Tagen auf youtube...
> Das liegt denke ich einfach daran, dass die kleinen Kinder von ihren verkalkten Großeltern so en schmarren aufgetischt bekommen.
> ...



Das ist aber in den USA eigendlich Gang und Gäbe, dass die Mehrheit denkt, dass Hitler noch ganz normal in Deutschland seinen Lebensabend verbringt... Zumindest auf dem Land. 

Ich wurde in Belgien, Niederlande und England als Nazi bezeichnet. Ist halt so. Wenn mans weiß, dass es passieren kann, stellt man sich drauf ein und ignoriert es (omg wie arogant -.-)

Kann mich an folgende wiederkehrende Sätze erinnern...

Mensch in Belgien: "Are you german?"
meinereiner: "ye"
Mensch in Belgien: "Aaah! Heil Hitler" 
Ganze Gruppe lächelt wissend und winkt uns zu.

In England wurd man eher angepöbelt... Als Scheiß Nazi usw.


----------



## Isaak Mc Cool (30. Juni 2008)

Morgen :-)

So ist das halt einmal wenn Bevölkerungen meist aufgehetzt durch die Medien aufeinander losgelassen werde.

Mir als Österreicher macht es ja auch keinen Spass wenn jeder zweite scherz bei " Genial Daneben" irgendwas mit Össis zu tun hat und wenn Hella von Sinnen  oder Bernhard Hoëcker versuchen Österreichische Dialekte nach zu amen.
Oder wenn Die Bild Zeitung ( abgesehen das sie auf der Liste der Wichtigsten Deutschen Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart stehen gehabt hat ) alle Össis als Dössis bezeichnet.
Deswegen werden wir uns absolut NIEMALS punkte beim Eurovision Song Contest geben und das hat absolut nichts mit der gemeinsamen Geschichte zu tun.

Natürlich sind wir mit unseren Piefke sagern auch nicht besser aber wir sind immerhin die kleinen ;-)

Also meiner meinung nach wird sich das nicht so schnell ändern.

Und nun warte ich mal was da auf mich zukommt :-)


----------



## Natsumee (30. Juni 2008)

das gleiche ist ja wie viele Deutschen die Italiener hassen und jetzt vllt die Spanier...


vorurteile halt


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

Thrungal schrieb:


> Ascor, Du hast meiner Meinung nach Recht.
> 
> Das 3. Reich der Moderne ist das "Regime" in den USA, welches gezielt auf Volksverblödung und Stimmungfangerei durch die Medien setzt.
> 
> ...



Denk doch mal logisch über das nach was du hier schreibst, vielleicht siehst dus dann ja ein das,dass einfahc nur müll ist.

In afghanistan haben Terorristen (Taliban) regiert alos is der krieg auf jeden fall gerechtfertigt.
Im Irak Hat Saddam regiert, Der hat giftgasanschläge gegen einzelne Volksgruppen gemacht, Leute die etwas falsches gesagt haben sind verschwunden. AMerika hat den Krieg zwar aus falschen gründen (massenvernichtungseaffen) begonnen, aber auch der Krieg war auf jeden Fall gerechtfertigt.
Denn im Irak ging es zu wie im dritten Reich bevor die USA dort einmarschiert ist.

Also denkt doch etwas nach bevor ihr hier so nen müll schreibt.


----------



## Leschko (30. Juni 2008)

ja also es ist ja allgemein bekannt das deutsche und engländer nicht die beste n freunde sind aber ich denke das man das nicht auf anwenden sollte denn es gibt immer solche und solche leute. klar ist damals etwas sehr schlimmes passiert aber es kann nicht sein das wir für die fehler unserer vorfahren immer noch leiden müssen... 
aber es wird wohl noch eine lange zeit dauern bis das alle begriffen haben!


----------



## Naarg (30. Juni 2008)

Mugrim schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einiger Zeit schon auf dem englischen Server Al'Akir und bin auch ziemlich zufrieden damit...Aber warum hasst jeder (übertrieben ich weiß, sagen wir eher manche) was gegen Deutsche und gibt das auch noch offen im Partychann zu? Wenn man denjenigen aber anspricht, kommen so Sätze wie:
> 
> "Sry i cant explain that, cause i speak bad english"
> 
> ...




Wir ham die historische Arschkarte, und mit der werden noch unsere Kinder zu kämpfen haben. Shit happens, kann man nix machen
Und zu der Erklären warum Sie uns hassen, frage mal nen Nazi warum er Ausländer (Mitbürger mit Migrationshintergrund)  hasst, wirkliche Gründe und Argumente giebt es kaum, aber man hat ja Vorurteile...


----------



## Sapper13 (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

darauf antworte ich Dir sehr sehr gerne.

1. Da wir absolut keine Identiät haben, außer durch Fussball oder ähnlichen Sportveranstaltungen wird sie mal sugeriert, sind wir damit sehr leicht zu provozieren.

2. Wenn Du stolz bist ein Türke zu sein bist Du ein stolzer Türke - wenn Du stolz bist Deutscher zu sein bist Du ein drecks Nazischwein - Fascho, Glatze u.s.w.

3. Die Medien - und da gibt es keine großen Ausnahmen mehr - sorgen dafür das wir uns permanent schuldig fühlen. Warum, weil wir wir 6 Millionen Juden in den Tod geschickt haben. Und das ist auch eine sehr schlimme Tatsache da kann niemand was dran rütteln.


So und jetzt kommen wir mal zum eingemachten.

Die oben aufgeführten Fakten führen dazu, das man immer und zu jeder Zeit als letzte Reissleine das Naziargument aus der Tasche ziehen kann. Jeder der nicht gegen Deutschland ist, der ist automatisch ein Nazi. Zuletzt konnte man z. B. auf der Grünnenparteitag der Jungrünen erleben wir Vorsitzende auf unsere Deutschlandfahne gepisst haben. All dies wird in den Medien nicht groß breitgetreten.

Schauen wir aber auf der anderen Seite mal nach was wir für die Menschen die uns täglich provozieren tun, so kommt dies noch als Grund sich aufzuregen oben drauf. Denn wenn man mal sieht, das wir jährlich einigen tausend Leuten die Möglichkeit geben ohne große Ristriktionen in unser "überschuldetes" Land einzuwandern (nachzuziehen), dann frag ich mich warum man uns deswegen auch noch hasst?!?! Nein es kommt noch besser wir haben es gewagt einen Einbürgerungstest zu machen :-( oje von 32 Fragen müssen 17 richtig beantwortet werden multiple choice...... Wenn ich mir da die Einwanderungsbestimmungen der USA etc. anschaue.

Darüber hinaus: Es gab Anfang der 80er Jahre ein Referendum der Bundestages indem steht sinngemäss. 

Für die dauer von mindestens 2 Generationen sind Einwanderer Familien gegenüber den Einheimischen BEVORZUGT zu behandeln.

Und weil der Liebe Deutsche (oder Nazi) immer so dämlich ist und die selben Vollspacken wählt die ihm das antun, kann er auch von den um ihn herum lebenden Nationen keinen Respekt erwarten. Und wer glaubt z. B. Spanien oder Frankreich wären deshalb besser oder gar die Engländer tz tz fehlanzeige.

Schaut euch mal im Netz um und lest mal mehr in Blogs. Es gibt dort die gleichen Zustände. Die Länder werden von Bildungfremden Unterschichten aufgesucht um dort Transferleistungen abzugreifen und die einheimische Bevölkerung wird in den Ballungsgebieten regelrecht diskriminiert.

Beispiel Berlin: Heuer beschwert sich der Mitbegründer der TAZ (linkes Bildungsblatt) darüber das er für seine Tochter ein Schulzuweisung erhalten hat die folgendes bedeutet: Das liebe Mädchen darf jetzt auf eine Schule mit einem Ausländeranteil von 70 %. Damit hat der liebe Mann natürlich nicht gerechnet. Bei ihm hätte man doch eine Ausnahme machen MÜSSEN. Deshalb hat er zu einer großen Diskussion in einer Berliner Kirche geladen um evtl. eine eigene Schule zu gründen.

Wenn man jetzt nichts mit der TAZ anzufangen weiss nur soviel. Die TAZ quasi ein "Parteilblatt" der grünen und spiegelt auch deren Linke (deutschland verrecke) Ideologie wieder. In ihm wird viel Propagande betrieben die genau gegen uns dem Deutschen Volk geht. Immer mehr Zuzug von bildungsfernen Unterschichten und dann fängt man an zu heulen wenn die liebe Tochter die Schulbank mit diesen drücken darf.

Denn eins ist euch doch wohl selbst bekannt. Hat man ein bis zwei diese Leute in der Klasse, so ist der Unterricht schon fast nicht mehr machbar bei 70 % muss das Niveau nach unten geschraubt werden. Wir passen uns also nach unten an!

Ihr könnt mich einen Nazi nennen und der Thread wird vielleicht sogar gelöscht, aber das beweißt doch nur, das die Leute einfach jeglicher Kritik oder Meinung ein Verbot aufdrücken. Warum kann man eigentlich die Sachen nicht so ansprechen wie sie sind.

Das wir immer den Kopf hinhalten und wenn wir aufmucken bekommen wir von unseren Landsleuten und den die uns aus dem Ausland hassen doppelt was zurück. Wir müssen alles ertragen wegen den o. g. Gründen. Wir dürfen keine Flagge zeigen (so geschehen an einer Schule in Hannover <- verbot vom Rektor) u.s.w. Das schürt Hass. Und während jeder scheiß Deutscher sagen darf und Rentner in der U-Bahn halb totgeschlagen werden, baut die Regierung ihre Projekte gegen Rechts aus, weil die Städte ja förmlich überquellen von Nazis, Rassisten und Faschos /Ironie

Und was machen wir? Wir setzen uns abends vor dem Rechner zocken zocken zocken und wollen von all dem nichts Wissen. Einzelne wie ich sind sowieso alles drecks Nazis und faschos und dann ist auch schnell wieder vorbei. Wer würde sich schon mit jemanden solidarisieren der jemanden scheiß deutschen hilft wenn er im Buss sexuell genötigt wird.

Schuld an dem von Dir beschriebenen - Deutschenhass - trägst DU, trage ICH und TRAGEN wir eigentlich alle. Denn wir sind bequem. Die Kohle kommt rein, das Fernsehn und WoW ist bezahlt und wenn ein Freund von mir zusammen geschlagen wird - naund --- die ihn zusammengeschlangen haben halten doch zusammen, warum soll ich ihm helfen? Damit ich ein Fascho bin, ein Nazi und noch Flagge zeige das ich zu meinen Landleuten halte? Nähh 

ANTIFA DEUTSCHLAND VERRECKE <--- xD Leute wie oft lese ich so ne scheiße im Handelschannel auf unserem Server wenn Deutschland ein Tor gemacht hat. Und dagegen dann S I E G - H E I L <-- von irgend welchen scheiß Braunbatzen. 

Mich kotzt jeglicher radikalismuss an, seien es nun linke, rechte oder Migranten die uns normalen Bürgern das leben schwer machen. Alles zusammen gehört für mich in ein Arbeitslager! <- zwar auch radikal, aber dann ist Ruhe!

Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> In afghanistan haben Terorristen (Taliban) regiert alos is der krieg auf jeden fall gerechtfertigt.
> Im Irak Hat Saddam regiert, Der hat giftgasanschläge gegen einzelne Volksgruppen gemacht, Leute die etwas falsches gesagt haben sind verschwunden. AMerika hat den Krieg zwar aus falschen gründen (massenvernichtungseaffen) begonnen, aber auch der Krieg war auf jeden Fall gerechtfertigt.
> Denn im Irak ging es zu wie im dritten Reich bevor die USA dort einmarschiert ist.





quark seit die Amis mit ihren lakain im Irak eingefalln sind,sind doch mehr Iraker gestorben als es Sadam je fertiggebracht hat und das beste der krieg ums Öl würde durch lügen und täuschung von seiten der USA begonnen! 
Und was ist aus dem Irak geworden ? nen Land voller chaos in dem jeden tag sich leute in die luft sprengen! toll gemacht USA kann man da nur sagen ...................... *kotz*
Das wirklich traurige ist doch aber das  Sadam und bin Laden erst dank der aktiven(geld/waffen lieferungen/truppen ausbildung) unterstüzug der USA zu den männern werden konnten die sie schlussendlich wurden.



Natsumee schrieb:


> das gleiche ist ja wie viele Deutschen die Italiener hassen und jetzt vllt die Spanier.



Spanier hassen?warum sollte man ? ist doch wenigstens jeman EM meister geworden der es wirklich verdient hat!!!  Nicht so wie bei der WM *g*


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> quark seit die Amis mit ihren lakain im Irak eingefalln sind,sind doch mehr Iraker gestorben als es Sadam je fertiggebracht hat und das beste der krieg ums Öl würde durch lügen und täuschung von seiten der USA begonnen!
> Und was ist aus dem Irak geworden ? nen Land voller chaos in dem jeden tag sich leute in die luft sprengen! toll gemacht USA kann man da nur sagen ...................... *kotz*
> Das wirklich traurige ist doch aber das  Sadam und bin Laden erst dank der aktiven unterstüzug der USA zu den männern werden konnten die sie schlussendlich wurden.



Dafür gibt es jetzt etwas im Irak und in Afghanistan dass sich Freiheit nennt. Und Freiheit hat halt seinen Preisen.


----------



## Mindista (30. Juni 2008)

Mugrim schrieb:


> Liegt das wirklich am WW2? Sehen sie wirklich uns Deutsche alle als Nazis? Oo



meiner erfahrung nach ja.

nicht alle aber doch viele engländer.


----------



## lukss (30. Juni 2008)

ist jemanden schon mal aufgefallen dass fast immer wenn deutsche in kinofilmen mitspielen die den "bösen" spielen?


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es jetzt etwas im Irak und in Afghanistan dass sich Freiheit nennt. Und Freiheit hat halt seinen Preisen.



jup die mutter die ihre kinder in ner bombennacht verloren hat wird der USA auf immer dankbar sein .............. sorry aber diesen bescheuerten satz über freiheit kann auch nur einer erzähln der krieg nur übers TV erlebt .........


----------



## dalai (30. Juni 2008)

Ich denke, dass vorallem schlecht ausgebildete Amerikaner Deutsche hassen, sie kombinieren Deutschland=2. Weltkrieg=tote Amerikaner=Hass auf Deutsche.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wieso der Hass gegen Britney Spears!?!? Sie hat doch nichts getan! Leave Britney alone!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (30. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich schon drandenk könnt ich mich so aufregen... *argh*


----------



## mmm79 (30. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin Ösi, und mag unsre Deutschen Nachbarn.

Kicken können sie aber net ^^


----------



## Mindista (30. Juni 2008)

mmm79 schrieb:


> Also ich bin Ösi, und mag unsre Deutschen Nachbarn.
> 
> Kicken können sie aber net ^^



ihr auch net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netskater (30. Juni 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> ist jemanden schon mal aufgefallen dass fast immer wenn deutsche in kinofilmen mitspielen die den "bösen" spielen?



Jo der Kinski, ich war immer froh ihn nicht im Dunkeln über den Weg gelaufen sein.

Wenn mir Sabbers13 Posts so anschau, auch wenn er 13 ist.

Gehört der Thread ev. schon vom Gesetz her oder zumindest deshalb *CLOSED* weil er nun mal garnix hier zu suchen hat. Zumindest unsachliche Sichtweisen die immer nur in einer Richtung zeigen, nannte man schon mal ..ganz anders.

Sowas sollte garnicht passieren, und sachliche Diskussion hört da auf, wo nur immer eine Sichtweise eingeblendet wird.

>Und weil der Liebe Deutsche (oder Nazi) immer so dämlich ist und die selben Vollspacken wählt die ihm das antun, kann >er auch von den um ihn herum lebenden Nationen keinen Respekt erwarten. Und wer glaubt z. B. Spanien oder >Frankreich wären deshalb besser oder gar die Engländer tz tz fehlanzeige

Da ich ja der deutsche in deinen Augen lieb und dämlich ist, warum wanderst Du nicht aus?

*Geh mal auswandern - zur Selbsterfahrung*
Ich wünsch dir im fremden Land dann mal keine "lieben-dämlichen" Nicht-/-Deutschen die Dir helfen,
dann kannst du mal die Erfahrung machen wie man sich über "liebe-dämliche" Menschen freuen könnte.


----------



## Mayroi (30. Juni 2008)

Schon mal dran gedacht wieviele Engländer auf den Englischen Servern spielen? Hab letztens nen alten Gildenkollegen besucht(er ist Italiener und hat auf nen Englischen Server gewechselt weil er Englisch besser kann als Deutsch). In der Gilde(40 Mann) war NICHT EIN Engländer. Und die die da waren waren sehr nett.

Und hier die Geschichte raus zu kramen bzw Politik ins Spiel zu bringen bei WoW war schon immer Falsch. Dann müssten ja alle Deutschen die Türken auf den deutschen Servern hassen.

Das Problem was ich von anderen gehört habe ist: Auf den englischen Servern wird die englische Sprache vorrausgesetz. Auf den deutschen die deutsche Sprache.
Guggt euch mal die Flamethreads an zB von Türken die in türkisch gesprochen haben wie die auf unseren Servern zur Sau gemacht wurden von Deutschen?! Da ist es egal, da wird Deutsch als Pflichtsprache hingestellt und null toleranz gezeigt. Warum sollte den auf den englischen Servern total die toleranz für die armen deutschen Spieler gezeigt werden? Kanns verstehen wenn jemand angepöbelt wird dann. 

Und dann noch was: Warum spielt ihr auf englischen Servern wenn ihr kein Wort versteht? (ist nicht böse gemeint aber mal ne ernsthafte frage)

Ach ja und beste Beispiel gestern: Deutschland verliert. Deutschland verlangt immer mit Samthandschuhn angefasst zu werden, aber selber machen sie es nicht besser. Türken und Portugiesen wurden während der EM (Wobei Türken auch schon vorher) in den Handelschanneln bööse richtig böse ausgelacht etc pp und zur Sau gemacht. Jetzt hat Deutschland verloren nun klappe halten. 

Erstmal an die eigene Nasenspitze fassen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juni 2008)

die afghanen lieben uns weil bei uns 70 jahren juden ermordet worden O.o


----------



## Mindista (30. Juni 2008)

Mayroi schrieb:


> Dann müssten ja alle Deutschen die Türken auf den deutschen Servern hassen.



blödsinn.

klar gibs auch doofe türken, aber die meisten sind nett und sehr umgänglich.


----------



## Hinkman (30. Juni 2008)

Also ich würde mal sagen, das viele Deutsche sich einfach mal nicht "benehmen" und auch Fremdenfeindlich sind...

Gutes Beispiel war Fußball vor dem Spiel gegen Türkei:
Handelschannel war voll gespammt mit Diskriminierungen, Beleidigungen und auch Nazi gehabe... Und kaum einer hat was dagegen gesagt / gemacht.


----------



## Disarion (30. Juni 2008)

wenn ich als nazi beschimpft werde is das erste das ich frage,
"erklär mir doch mal bitte was nazi bedeutet oder wasn n nazi is?"

dann hab ich shcon zu 90% gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isaak Mc Cool (30. Juni 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> ihr auch net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber auch nur weil wir keine Skischuhe tragen dürfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (30. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Jo der Kinski, ich war immer froh ihn nicht im Dunkeln über den Weg gelaufen sein.
> 
> Wenn mir Sabbers13 Posts so anschau, auch wenn er 13 ist.
> 
> ...




Du hast die Ironie dabei nicht erkannt. Er beschwert sich über etwas, zu dem er durch sein Nichtstun oder gerade durch sein eigenes tun selbst beiträgt. Denn würde er eine Regierung unterstützen die diese Provokationen und den deutschen Hass unterbindet, würde es das Problem nicht geben. Es beißt sich also die Katze selbst in den Schwanz.

Viele sehen das aber genauso wie ich es geschrieben habe. Ein Volk das nach außen hin sich so dermaßen selbst hasst, das nimmst du als normaler Mensch doch nicht ernst. Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich - wer von euch würde denn einen deutschen als Vorbild nehmen als jugendtlicher? Na? 2 pac, 50 cent, Madona, u.s.w. Nur wenn man Fussball ist, dann will man auch mal wie Poldi sein aber sonst wird allem amerikanischen scheiß nachgeeifert. 

Und deine lachhafte Anspielung auf das Alter, zeigt mal wieder das Du nur in einer Sache Meister bist POLEMIK!

Oder vielleicht bist du ja ein Kater (wenn Kater bedeutet das Du eine Katze bist) dann sei stolz, wir haben wenige Katzen die schreiben können, aber für mehr wirds wohl auch nicht reichen.


----------



## Sulamiththebest (30. Juni 2008)

Hier eine kleine, aber feine, Zusammenstellung der Gruppen, über die auf deutschen Servern auf übelste Weise hergezogen wurde: Türken, Russen, Chinesen, Amerikaner, Schwule, Juden, Polen, Österreicher, Türken, Schwule, Engländer, Türken, Türken, Russen.
Zitate: "Hier spricht keiner englisch, geh zurück auf deinen scheiß englischen server!", (Türken verloren gegen D): "Türken geht zurück nach D, da gefällts euch eh besser." "Scheiß Russe/Jude/Schwuchtel!" hachja...
Idioten, die sich nur durch Flamen anderer besser fühlen können, gibt es überall. Und da hilft natürlich das Stereotyp des Nazis.
Möge die Macht nicht mit ihnen sein.
Ich habe gesprochen.


----------



## TheForsaken (30. Juni 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Schwachsinn! Kein Mensch, ausser den deutschen selbst intressiert sich heute noch dafür. Zu mir hat ein Amerikaner mal gesagt: "Hier bei uns würde dich keiner für eure Vergangenheit verurteilen!"
> Die einzigsten die sich darüber aufregen sind ein paar pubertierende Teenies die Dünnpfiff von sich geben, von daher braucht man sich nicht wirklich den Kopf darüber zu zerbrechen. Links liegenlassen und drauf sch*****n




DAS würde ich eher nicht sagen. Dann warst du wohl noch nie in Groß Britanien?!
Ich habe über 3-4 Ecken da Verwandte, ich kann in der Gegend (ist zwar was kleiner) dort in keinen Pub gehen
um ein Bier zutrinken, was ohnehin nicht so mein Fall ist. Ohne abwertend, sprich extrem distanziert,
auf übelste Weise angepöbelt werden etc...
Mir hat das mal einer der mir aufs Maul gegeben hat erklärt.
Übersetzt" Schau mal du N*** Schwein. Wir Engländer sehen das so. Entweder hat man die Krauts an der Kehle,
oder röchelnd zu seinen Füßen.-Und das war kein Jugendlicher-

Natürlich, gibt es auch Briten, die vorallem höflich und zuvorkommend sind. Aber, es ist leider Gottes immernoch so.


----------



## Krazu (30. Juni 2008)

Nun Deutsche werden aus guten Grund in Europa und auch in vielen Ländern der Welt gehaßt. 
Das diese Kacknoobs von euren Großeltern den aus Österreich verjagten Schickelgruber groß gemacht haben und damit verantwortlich zeichnen für das größte bekannte Unglück der letzten zweitausend Jahre gewürzt mit einen besonders üblen Genozid das wird man euch nicht so schnell verzeihen.
Natürlich kann ein nach fünfundvierzieg Geborener nichts für die Taten seiner Eltern aber man wird es euch dennoch noch viele Generationen lang vorhalten. 
Achtet einfach auf euren Schatten wenn ihr den Boden eurer ehemalgigen Kriegsgegner betretet. Euer Schatten trägt dann Uniform. Die Uniform der SS.

Mit dieser Erbsünde müssen Deutsche für sehr lange Zeit leben lernen. 


Ein Trost sei euch das in tausend Jahren kein Hahn mehr danach kräht.


----------



## Kelgorath (30. Juni 2008)

als ich mal auf dem testsserver vor ein paar patches unterwegs was wurde dort auch im tradechat ein deutscher, der einem engländer (zumindest hat dieser englisch geschrieben) als nazi bezeichnet, nur weil er dem engländer bei irdendwas widersprochen hat. er war nicht mal unhöflich. aber da es dem engländer nicht gepasst hat kam gleich das wort nazi auf. das hatte sich auch ein paar mal wiederholt, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe.
aber wenn das häufig vorkommt würde ichs einem gm melden.
MFG


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

naja sie haben nur gewonnen weil sie den russen  und Ami an der seite hatten da würd ich auch komplexe haben ^^


----------



## Selfmade (30. Juni 2008)

Euer Problem is folgendes!

Nehmen wir die EM jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Deutschen sagen nie das die gegnerische Mannschaft klar stärker und besser war, sondern das die Deutschen nen schlechten tag hatten .

Das is jedes mal so. 

2. Finde ich das ihr sehr Eingebildet und arrogant seit, und man teilweise 0 tolleranz von euch bekommt,  

Keiner Interresiert sich für den WW2 , eher dafür das ihr alles verdeutscht, 
zb: eure urlaubsländer wie Mallorca, Frankreich, Österreich, Griechenland, Schweiz

Nur wenige Interessieren sich für Kultur , nur zum Saufen kommt ihr , und macht euch über unsere kultur lustig.

.....

Und hier in diesem Thread beantwortet ihr Deutschen wieder selber die frage. "Die einen sind schlecht zu uns" . Man sollte vorher selber mal kucken wie man rüberkommt bevor man andere beschuldigt!  

Mfg "ein nicht deutscher"


----------



## Mindista (30. Juni 2008)

Krazu schrieb:


> gewürzt mit einen besonders üblen Genozid das wird man euch nicht so schnell verzeihen.



des problem ist eigentlich nur, das dieser bei uns besonders groß war.
nenne mir mal einen industrienation die keinen verursacht hat oder in kriegen/kolonien ähnliche scheiße gebaut hat.

des kuriose an der menscheit ist allerdings das, das es auch völker gibt die uns dafür würdigen.


----------



## Rhokan (30. Juni 2008)

früher wars auch in WarCraft 3 ziemlich hart, da sah ein spiel schon oft so aus:

ich: hi, from?

er: rus, u ?

ich: ger

er: lol nazi

<player has left the game>




> Euer Problem is folgendes!
> 
> Nehmen wir die EM jetzt smile.gif
> 
> Die Deutschen sagen nie das die gegnerische Mannschaft klar stärker und besser war, sondern das die Deutschen nen schlechten tag hatten .




lol guck mal heute steht sogarin der bild (was etwa deinem niveau entsprechen dürfte) "Die Spanier waren einfach besser" als headline, so viel zum thema


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juni 2008)

warum muss man denn von jedem gemocht werden. dass klappt eh nicht!
Und bei Leuten, die dumm genug sind so einen Unsinn von sich zu geben, bin ich sogar ganz froh wenn sie mich nicht mögen.
Was hätte ich auch davon.


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

Selfmade schrieb:


> Keiner Interresiert sich für den WW2 , eher dafür das ihr alles verdeutscht,
> zb: eure urlaubsländer wie Mallorca, Frankreich, Österreich, Griechenland, Schweiz
> 
> Nur wenige Interessieren sich für Kultur , nur zum Saufen kommt ihr , und macht euch über unsere kultur lustig.
> ...



hihi als wär das bei den Engländern zB ned das gleiche in grün 
bzw wie kann man als Gast in nem land alles eindeutschen?bring die da ihre eigenen tapeten mit? Oo
 wenn der gastgeber,um die grosse kohle zu fahrn,sich auf seine gäste einstellt wessen prob ist das dann? das des gastes oder des gastgebers ?


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (30. Juni 2008)

Aber ganz oft auf den internationalen Testservern brüllen die auch ständig rum *übersetzt*: "Redet englisch, das hier ist ein englischer Server". Aus einem internationalen Server kann ja wohl jeder seine Muttersprache reden!

Aber was die härte ist, das die Engländer uns alle für Nazis halten. Irgentwann kam mal der Satz im Handelschat *übersetzt*: "Ich bin schwarzer, killst du mich jetzt?"...

Ist finde das so schlimm das die immer noch an die Zeit von vor 50 Jahren festhalten. Die meisten von uns haben da noch nicht einmal gelebt! Und die dann immer mit "Vote for bann HITLER". Ist finde das nicht so gut. Was für 50 Jahren passiert ist, kann keiner mehr rückgängi machen.


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Juni 2008)

CRUSH111 schrieb:


> *Leider ist dieses Bild von Deutschland wirklich sehr verbreitet und Deutschland ist im Ausland ja auch net wirklich beliebt.* Man kann eben nur jedem Deutschen raten das Gegenteil zu leben,Toleranz gegenüber andern zu zeigen und mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen....


Ich denke nicht, daß man das so sagen kann. Deutschland genießt weltweit sicher einen bessern Ruf als viele denken, was man allerdings oft nicht so mitkriegt weil meist nur Negativmeldungen hier bekannt werden.
Ich denke, daß z.B. die WM 2006 vielen ein anderes Bild von uns gezeigt hat (was man danach immer wieder in der Presse lesen konnte), oder auch das wir uns nicht dem Krigestreiber George DoubleBush zum Sklaven gemacht haben, weshalb wir in gewissen (Kriesen-)Regionen einen wesentlich besseren Ruf genießen als andere Nationen.

Was das mit dem Unwissen über Hitler angeht, nun einige lernen in der Schule wohl eher die nationale Geschichte und der WW2 gerade aus dt. Sicht wird da nur am Rand behandelt (wir haben damals z.B. auch fast nicht über die amerikanische Geschichte gelernt, klar, wir haben ja genug eigene). Also wenn jemand nicht weiß, daß Hitler nicht mehr lebt (auch wenn´s ´ne riesen Bildungslücke ist) heißt es noch lange nicht, daß er uns für Nazis hält oder ein schlechtes Bild von Deutschland hat.

Und was diese Engländer angeht... egal wo du hinschaust, es gibt immer ein paar "ewig Gestrige", in England, Frankreich, Holländer "lieben" uns ja auch nicht gerade, selbst bei den Israelis werden wir noch ewig die "Bösen" sein, und auch wir haben noch genug dieser Hirnlosen. Vielleicht ändert sich das irgend wann mal wenn die Kriegsgenerationen ausgestorben sind, aber bis dahin wird es immer irgendwo Fremdenhass geben.

Wenn Du auf anderen Servern auf solche Deppen triffst laß dich garnicht provozieren, du wirst es leider eh nicht ändern können.



> Euer Problem is folgendes!
> Nehmen wir die EM jetzt
> Die Deutschen sagen nie das die gegnerische Mannschaft klar stärker und besser war, sondern das die Deutschen nen schlechten tag hatten .


Ich als Deutscher sag mal so: 
Die Spanier waren klar die bessere Mannschaft und haben verdient gewonnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Deutschen sind (was Fußball angeht) doch eher ´ne Gurkentruppe die oft mit viel Glück weiterkommt.


----------



## Selfmade (30. Juni 2008)

und genau das ist es, ihr könnt es einfach nicht hinnehmen wenn man euch etwas sagt.

Musst du gleich kontern? mit irgendwelchen Beleidigungen? das is euer Problem.


----------



## Gumml (30. Juni 2008)

Ein Kollege hier von mir ist öfter mal in den USA auf Meetings und er bekommt relativ oft zu hören, er wäre ein Nazi und was für schlimme Dinge die Nazis getan haben und die Amerikaner sind dann der ansicht, er habe sich das gefallen zu lassen. Da brechen regelmäßig größere "Gefechte" aus, wenn er ihnen dann an den Kopf wirft, dass sie ja auch ihre Indianer geschlachtet und die Japaner verstrahlt haben. 

Was Engländer betrifft... naja... das ist einfach eine ganz ganz andere Mentalität. das fängt z.B. bei dem, was sie gern essen schon an. Ich persönlich käme noch eher mit der französischen Mentalität als mit der englischen Mentalität zurecht und jetzt habe ich persönlich eigentlich auch schon eher ein "unbehagliches gefühl" gegen franzosen, wohl einfach deshalb, weil ich eigentlich in meinem südbayrischen kuhdorf noch nie einen leibhaftigen gesehen habe. 

Österreich <-> Deutschland... naja... das mag auch so eine sache sein. Ich komme persönlich sehr gut mit Österreichern klar... sind ja auch nicht weit weg... Auf jeden fall komme ich mit der österreichischen Mentalität besser klar, als mit der norddeutschen... wobei da die landschaftlichen unterschiede schon ins gewicht fallen usw. Ich hab auch einige österreichische freunde, die ich gern mal necke und umgekehrt... aber das ist eigentlich niemals ernst gemeint... 

es ist halt alles eine frage der mentalität der einzelnen bevölkerungsgruppe, wie sie auf fremde zu sprechen sind.




Krazu schrieb:


> Mit dieser Erbsünde müssen Deutsche für sehr lange Zeit leben lernen.



Du willst also sagen, dass es sowas wie vererbte Sünde gibt, ja? Dir ist aber auch klar, dass du jedem europäischen und nichteuropäischen Land auf dieser Welt, so du nur tief genug gräbst, etwas nachweisen kannst, das so bedeutend ist, dass es eine Erbsünde wert wäre, wenn du nur tief genug gräbst? Wie schon oben erwähnt und hier nochmal als Beispiel angeführt: Hiroshima, Nagasaki und die Indianermorde der USA. 

Der Punkt ist einfach der: Der Sieger schreibt die Geschichte. 

Von daher ist die Einstellung der Anderen Länder vielleicht recht... GErecht aber nicht...


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (30. Juni 2008)

Selfmade schrieb:


> und genau das ist es, ihr könnt es einfach nicht hinnehmen wenn man euch etwas sagt.
> 
> Musst du gleich kontern?



Lieber Nicht-Deutscher.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das hat gar nichts mit "hinnehmen" zu tun. Nur wer meint austeilen zu müssen, der sollte dann auch eine Antwort vertragen können.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

ne antworten ist doch so ne typische deutsche unsitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (30. Juni 2008)

> und genau das ist es, ihr könnt es einfach nicht hinnehmen wenn man euch etwas sagt.
> 
> Musst du gleich kontern? mit irgendwelchen Beleidigungen? das is euer Problem.




Hast du mit diesem Post was anderes getan? Oder wolltest du (in einem Forum 0o) einen Monlog führen?


----------



## Mompster (30. Juni 2008)

Geh nach Irland ;-)

Da hassen sie die Engländer und lieben die Deutschen, weil Engländer die Deutschen hassen...

Mal ehrlich, dieses gehasse hasse ich wie die Pest !

ALLE, selbst Bayern, sind Menschen und ALLE , sogar die Bayern, haben gleiches Recht wie alle anderen Menschen auch

Hass gehört gebannt !


----------



## FE3L-X (30. Juni 2008)

Hexensepp schrieb:


> Was ich nicht so ganz nach vollziehen kann das es immer heißt die nazis waren so schrecklich und so weiter wegen dem holocaust unser Geschichtsleherer hat uns auch aufgeklärt das es andere Länder gab die das selbe gemacht haben bzw. noch viel schlimmer und zwar war dieses Land Russland
> Russland hat zwar andere sachen gemacht aber haben mehr getötet als Hitlers Armee aber davon wird natürlich nichts erwähnt
> Immer nur die bösen Deutschen Nazis
> Desweiteren wollten die Russen ihr Teil Berlin verhungern lassen dadurch kamm die Luftbrücke zustande weil ansonsten wäre sehr viele noch durch die Russen gestorben
> ...




Achso von 500 Deutschen nur 5 Kriminell und bei den Ausländern sollen es dann 50 sein ? Woher hast du bitte deine Angaben. In meiner Familie haben wir einen angehenden Richter, bzw Jemand der in der Jugendgerichtshilfe arbeitet. Es ist einfach nicht wahr das es immer die Ausländer sind. Zumindest kann ich das für meinen Lebensraum sagen. Und zum anderen...Ja natürlich gab es auch in anderen Ländern faschistische Regierungen und Gruppen, das ändert aber nichts daran dass das was Deutschland(ich sage jetzt bewusst Deutschland und nicht Hitler)damals getan hat unbegreiflich und unentschuldbar ist. Ich meine nur weil eine andere Person etwas klaut heißt das ja noch lange nicht das du es auch tun darfst, und rechtfertigen tut das schonmal gar nichts...


----------



## Selfmade (30. Juni 2008)

mir is es doch wayne , ich wollt hier nur was reinposten, aber ihr erledigt das schon selbst!

Sicher ne Antwort, aber ne konstruktive, ned so an schmarn.

und lest mal den forum Titel,
bevor ihr irgendwas schreibt. denn ich glaub leute ausserhalb von deutschland können das besser verstehen als ihr selbst!


----------



## DoofDilla (30. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie ist das mal wieder ein typisch "Deutscher" Thread.

Was ich während des Türkei-Deutschlands Spiels an rassistischen Äußerungen über Türken gehört habe im Handelschan, übertrifft so ziemlich alles was ich je von irgendwelchen Engländern über uns gehört habe.

Idioten gibts halt überall, die sind Universell und nicht an einen geographisches Gebiet gebunden. Aber "Wir" sind kein deut besser als die Engländer, "Unsere" Idioten geben den gleichen Dummscheiss und Müll von sich wie alle anderen.


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (30. Juni 2008)

Und zum Thema: Wenn man als Deutscher Witze über Wodka trinkende Russen und Autos klauende Polen mache, dann sind es tatsächlich nur Witze und keine Beleidigungen wie sie uns Deutschen entgegegebracht werden. Man kann über alles lachen oder schmunzeln solange eine bestimmte Grenze nicht überschritten wird, was genau dann schon passiert ist wenn ein paar kleine Pfeifen meinen "Heil Hitler" rufen zu müssen.
Ich stempele ja auch nicht jeden weißen Amerikaner als Feind vollpigmentierter Amerikaner mit Migratrionshintergrund (Schwarzer) ab.

Edith sagt: Länderspiele/EM/WM sind irgendwie Ausnahmesituationen in der JEDES Mitglied einer teilnehmenden Nation zu nem kleinen Rassisten wird.


----------



## Wynd (30. Juni 2008)

erstmal "hut ab" für den themenersteller. ich bin selbst englischbegeistert und wollte auch immer mal auf einem englischsprachigen server anfangen. sich dann mit den vorurteilen auseinander setzen zu müssen (bzw. diese zu widerlegen) wäre für mich nur ein weiterer anreiz dies zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

meine raidgruppe, zu der ich kürzlich gestoßen bin, besteht auch mind. zur hälfte aus österreichern. wir verstehen uns super und ich bemerke sogar manchmal dass ich selbst mittlerweile unbewusst ein paar eurer sprachlichen eigenarten verwende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

als WoW damals gestartet ist hat man öfter mal mit leuten aus den niederlanden zu tun gehabt. ich fands toll mit denen englisch zu reden/zu schreiben. mit einem habe ich immer noch online kontakt. er ist seit damals auf meiner FL, auch wenn wir längst nicht mehr in einer gilde sind. wir hatten gestern nach noch ne lustige arathi-runde. (beste grüße an ladyloveSZ an dieser stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!)


----------



## Selfmade (30. Juni 2008)

@DoofDilla

auf jeden fall!


----------



## Morcan (30. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mich an ne Klassenreise nach England erinnern wo man uns verprügeln wollte, nur weil wir Deutsche sind...das sind die bösen Vorurteile die seit dem 2.WK einfach in deren Köpfen drin geblieben sind.


----------



## Natsumee (30. Juni 2008)

kein jemand diese thema bitte vershcieben gehört ja nicht zu wow


----------



## Spittykovski (30. Juni 2008)

Viele alteingesessene Engländer haben es nicht verkraftet das Deutschland nach dem 2WK ein Wirtschaftswunder erlebt hat, England hingegen nicht.
Dann trägt der Fußball sein übriges dazu bei.
Und natürlich die standard Deutschland hater und Kiddies die sich mit "Heil Hi****"  aufspielen wollen und den dicken mackieren.


Muss man eifnach drüber stehen, gibt mehr Menschen auf der Welt die sich freuen jemanden aus Deutschland zu treffen.


----------



## Robbers (30. Juni 2008)

Was soll ich hierzu sagen? Ich bin ein Englander, und spiele auf ein Deutschen Server. Ich lebe in euer Land, fühle mich sehr wohl sowohl hier als auf mein Realm. Sicherlich gibt es überall der ein oder andere Idiot, aber nur weil jemand aus Hannover ein Mord begeht macht das nicht jeder Hannoveraner zu Mörder. Was die rivalität zwischen unsere Länder angeht, ich finde es sind meist die unterbelichteten, auf beiden seiten, die solchen parolen rumschmeissen. Z.B. Ich war Samstag auf ein Party, da waren wir ein gemischten gruppe, in etwa zu hälfte Briten und Deutschen, wir haben uns für euch gefreut das Ihr die Finale erreicht haben, keine hat was an die anderen auszusetzen, bis 2 weitere Deutschen dazu kam, erst fingen die mit äußert rassistischen "witze" an, fast ausnahmslos gegen Schwarzen, das schimpfwort mit N würde häufig im anspruch genommen, ich habe die gebeten damit aufzuhören da eine der anwesenden eben aus Afrika stammt, ich würde dann selber persöhnlich angegriffen, würde als Mörder bezeichnet aufgrund meines berufes, und die hass tirade ging weiter gegen mein bekannter. Ich habe die, mehrmals, gebeten aufzuhören was die nicht wollten/könnten. Es würde die beiden auf ein andere art nahe gelegt die Party zu verlassen. Aber macht die mist das diesen 2 gebaut hat alle Deutsche schlecht? NEIN, die anderen Deutschen fingen an sich zu entschüldigen für das benehmen die 2, für was haben wir gefragt, ihr könntet nichts dafür. Es ist halt so das es überall idioten gibt, lass euch nicht aufgrund des benehmens ein minderheit den gesamtbild eines Lands beschmutzen. Wenn jemand dich beleidigt auf grund deine herkunfts ist das Rassismus, melde es und der Spieler wird enfernt, so hab ich gehandelt als ich Inselaffe genannt würde, etwas das in mein knapp 3 Jahre von WoW nur einmal vorgekommen ist.


----------



## Frodolyn (30. Juni 2008)

Wie ich lesen kann sind wir Briten wieder die Bösen! Nee, Spass bei Seite. Was einige von euch betreiben gleicht schon wieder nahe der Volksverhetzung! Und damit seid ihr nicht besser als das Pöbel-Volk unserer geliebten Insel. Aber mal ehrlich, wie sehr müssen wir die Iren hassen, wenn es darum gehen würde, wer hier wen den Job wegnimmt! Da wären die paar deutschen echt an letzter Stelle unserer angeblichen "Hassliste". Da kommen Iren, Inder, Pakistanier,Schotten, Franzosen......usw...........usw...........usw,Deutsche. Aber das mit den Iren ist eigentlich auch wieder Müll. Da gehts um Religion(wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich katholisch bin und die Iren mag). Und was anderes is das nicht!
Hört bitte endlich auf von Kollonien zu reden. Da haben die meisten leider echt keinerlei Plan von. Wir hatte zwar die größten, aber ratet mal wer die auch hatte? Ja, richtig, Deutschland! Die meisten hatten aber die Franzosen und Holländer. Englands und Deutschlands Kollo. waren von der fläche her grösser! Die anderen haben sich auch mit kleinem zufrieden gegeben. Ok, Australien haben wir mitgenommen! Aber die stört es ja bis heute nicht, sondern sind froh, wenn sie nicht zu Amerika gehören^^!


In dem Sinne....

Die Welt ist viel zu groß, um jeden hassen zu müssen


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Juni 2008)

Für mich ist jeder Typ der jeden 2ten Deutschen auf der Straße als rassist(bzw. Nazi) bezeichnet selber einer ;|


Ps: nennt mir einen Promi der nicht arrogant ist^^


----------



## Dârkda (30. Juni 2008)

Lemmerer schrieb:


> Deutsche sind aggronat.. die Fußballer und die Promis zumindest. So denken sehr viele Österreicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kann mich da nur anschließen. Österreicher denken nicht, dass Deutsche Nazis. Allerdings sind Deutsche sehr arrogant sind.


----------



## Deathfinger (30. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie... finde ich das ein wenig *passendes Wort hier einfügen*, was hier teilweise geschrieben wird:

Die Deutschen wären ja so tolerant, usw. der "Standard" eben, und wer schreibt das? Ich vermute die Leser im buffed-Forum sind zu 90% oder mehr eben Deutsche, die das ja auch echt gut beurteilen können. Achtung: Ironie! Ich habe andere Erfahrungen gemacht, mal in der Schule (Stichwort Lehrer), mal im normalen Leben (auf der Straße sozusagen ^^). Apropos: Was ist eigentlich mit den drei (oder mehr :-/) Nazis geworden, die einer jungen Frau ein Hakenkreuz in die Hüfte geritzt haben? Was ist mit den toleranten Deutschen, die jüdische Friedhöfe verunstalten? Was ist mit den Nazis geworden, die einen jungen Mann, logischerweise Ausländer, mit einem Bügeleisen zu Tode gefoltert haben? Wie heißen nochmal diese beiden Vereine, von denen jeder weiß, dass fast nur Nazis (oder Idioten) drin sind, und man ja doch "nichts" gegen den Verein unternehmen könne, weil es ja keine Beweise gäbe (Anmerkung: Einer dieser Vereine heißt NPD, der andere fällt mir grade nicht ein. Dem letzteren Verein gehören nur Jugendliche, deutsche ;-), an, wobei der Leiter dieses Vereins ein bekannter Nazi ist.)?

Ich bin kein gebürtiger Deutscher, bei mir brennen sich rassistische Erlebnisse ein, bei euch wird es wohl anders sein. Viele verharmlosen das aber auch extrem...


Und nochwas: Stalin war sicherlich kein "Held", genauso wenig wie Hitler eben, aber dann müsstest du die Liste noch erweitern: Spanien, Frankreich, restlichen Kolonialmächte, USA und mein Topfavorit: Die katholische Kirche... was denn? Nur weils lange her ist, heißt es noch nicht, dass man es vergessen darf!
Ich will die eben genannten Länder nicht unbedingt mit Nazi-Deutschland gleichsetzen, aber die haben auch ne Menge Dreck stecken, nur juckts keinen.

Ich will mit meinem Post was verdeutlichen, mal schaun, obs klappt ^^...


----------



## Dârkda (30. Juni 2008)

Dârkda schrieb:


> Ich kann mich da nur anschließen. Österreicher denken nicht, dass Deutsche Nazis sind. Allerdings sind Deutsche sehr arrogant und deswegen von vielen Österreichen verhasst.


----------



## Faimith (30. Juni 2008)

Hmm, ich möchts mal so Ausdrücken:
Es ist halt so, dass viele Schweizer die Deutschen nicht mögen, weil viele Deutsche zu hochnässig sind, zu arrogant, so im Sinne "Wir sind die besten, der Rest ist Dreck".
Ich gehöre auch zu diesen Schweizern ^^, nicht das ich Rassistisch oder so bin, aber hier in der Schweiz erlebt man das fast jeden Tag ^^. Es ist nicht so, dass alle Deutsche sich so benehmen (Habe auch Kumpels aus Deutschland) aber die meisten ^^ (und die hälfte der meisten, bemerken es nichteinmal selber xD). Ein kleines Beispiel hierfür ist die EM ^^, ich bin kein Fussballfan, aber ich wollte unbedingt das Deutschland NICHT EM-Meister wird und dies, damit die eingebildete Sorte der Deutschen, mal eins auf die Nase kriegen ^^. Ich habe zum Beispiel gehört wie Deutsche Fans dazu befragt wurden, wer wohl die EM (Gegen Spanien, letztes Spiel) gewinnen würde und wie der Spielstand aussehen würde, die antworten waren wiedereinmal typisch: "Wir gewinnen 4:0" / "Wir werden sowiso gewinnen" / "Die Spanier haben keine Chance" / etc.. Ich sage jetzt *NICHT *das dass unbedingt was mit den Deutschen zu tun hat, da auch Fans solche Worte von sich geben ^^. Alle Bekannten von mir, waren für Spanien ^^, auch meine Freunde etc. hofften das Spanien gewinnen würde um den Deutschen eins auszuwischen ^^. Und ich persönlich bin froh das Deutschland erst im Finale rausgeflogen ist, dann ist es noch ein wenig schlimmer *lach*. 

Wenn die Deutschen sich höher stellen als das Sie es wirklich sind, oder immer neunmalkluge, besserwisserische antworten von sich geben (Ich sage NICHT das dies alle betrifft, höchstens die, die sich gleich mit einem Zitat oder ähnlichem beschwerden ^^), nicht richtig zuhören wollen, nach dem Motto "Ich weiss es sowiso besser" leben, werden die meisten weiterhin unfreundlich zu den Deutschen bleiben, und dass mit Recht ^^.

Es gibt ja auch Hochnässige Schweizer, aber bei den Deutschen, sind es übermässig Hochnässige Leute ^^.

P.S: Die Deutschen sind schlechte Verlierer ^^, gestern in WoW-Chat, haben Sie angefangen über den Schiedsrichter abzulästern, nur weil Sie es sich nicht eingestehen konnten. ^^

Naja.. das wars mal von einem Schweizer ^^, Ihr könnt gerne ne Umfrage in der Schweiz machen, aber ich würde Euch davon abraten, das Ergebniss wäre erschreckend Schlecht für die Deutschen xD..

MFG
Faimith


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Juni 2008)

Omg du vergleichst ein EM-Spiel mit einer Nation sorry aber was geht bei dir ab.
Natürlich sind die Deutschen für Deutschland oder sollen sie sagen "natürlich verlieren wir!" -.-
Sry aber das is doch totaler fliegenmist...

Ps: glaubt ihr andere Länder sind besser gewesen in den Fußball spielen die haben auch alle gesagt "wir gewinnen sowieso", etc...

Pps: ich fand den Schiri auch scheiße ich meine hat der die Kopfnuss nicht gesehen cO

Ppsich weiß0 werden langsam viele^^) Das mit dem zurecht nazi nennen find ich ne tolle einstellung von dir@übermir cO


----------



## Faimith (30. Juni 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Omg du vergleichst ein EM-Spiel mit einer Nation sorry aber was geht bei dir ab.
> Natürlich sind die Deutschen für Deutschland oder sollen sie sagen "natürlich verlieren wir!" -.-
> Sry aber das is doch totaler fliegenmist...
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja geschrieben das das viele Fans sagen würden ^^ und ich wollte Euch nicht damit vergleichen ^^ ich wollte Euch bloss klarmachen, das alle bei dem Finalspiel für Spanien und ganz bestimmt nicht für Deutschland waren ^^. Und siehst du, schon wieder etwas was den Schiedsrichter angeht... Ihr werdet es nie lernen.

Und es ist halt einfach so, und wird immer so sein, die Deutschen sind Hochnässig, Arrogant etc. und die meisten Schweizer werden Euch immer hassen. (Ja diese Vorstellung gefällt mir ^^)

MFG


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Juni 2008)

Lieber hochnässig als ein dreckiges rassisten pack(sry mußte sein is die reine wahrheit) nja ausserdem das mit dem schiri is norma da wir zimlich schlechte erfahrungen damit hatten *hust* italien*hust*...

Ps. is nich an alle gerichtet nur an leute wie der über mir ;|


----------



## Erebod (30. Juni 2008)

So wie ich das immer mitbekomme denken die wirlich noch das wir deutschen alle nazis sind o.O
ABER es gibt auch einige wenige ausnahmen die richtig gut drauf sind und deutschland mögen... jaja sowas gibt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (30. Juni 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kein jemand diese thema bitte vershcieben gehört ja nicht zu wow


auch erst gedacht, aber es geht ja um rasissmus IN WoW


----------



## Rasgaar (30. Juni 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Hmm, ich möchts mal so Ausdrücken:
> Es ist halt so, dass viele Schweizer die Deutschen nicht mögen, weil viele Deutsche zu hochnässig sind, zu arrogant, so im Sinne "Wir sind die besten, der Rest ist Dreck".
> Ich gehöre auch zu diesen Schweizern ^^, nicht das ich Rassistisch oder so bin, aber hier in der Schweiz erlebt man das fast jeden Tag ^^. Es ist nicht so, dass alle Deutsche sich so benehmen (Habe auch Kumpels aus Deutschland) aber die meisten ^^ (und die hälfte der meisten, bemerken es nichteinmal selber xD). Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür ist die EM ^^, ich bin kein Fussballfan, aber ich wollte unbedingt das Deutschland NICHT EM-Meister wird und dies, damit die eingebildete Sorte der Deutschen, mal eins auf die Nase kriegen ^^. Ich habe zum Beispiel gehört wie Deutsche Fans dazu befragt wurden, wer wohl die EM (Gegen Spanien, letztes Spiel) gewinnen würde und wie der Spielstand aussehen würde, die antworten waren wiedereinmal typisch: "Wir gewinnen 4:0" / "Wir werden sowiso gewinnen" / "Die Spanier haben keine Chance" / etc.. Ich sage jetzt nicht das dass unbedingt was mit den Deutschen zu tun hat, da auch Fans solche Worte von sich geben ^^, aber ein kleines Beispiel ist es trozdem. Alle Bekannten von mir, waren für Spanien ^^, auch meine Freunde etc. hofften das Spanien gewinnen würde um den Deutschen eins auszuwischen ^^. Und ich persönlich bin froh das Deutschland erst im Finale rausgeflogen ist, dann ist es noch ein wenig schlimmer *lach*.
> 
> ...




Die Deutschen sind nicht arrogant. sie haben einfach ein gutes Selbstbewusstsein.
Wir Schweizer leben ein bisschen im Schatten von Deutschland und sind nur eiversüchtig auf jene.

Der Deutsche sagt in einem Cafe "Ich krieg einen Kaffee." und der Schweizer sagt "Darf ich bitte einen Kaffee haben?"
Natürlich darf der Gast in einem Cafe einen Kaffee haben, das weiss der Deutsche und darum sagt er auch was er kriegt.

Ich stichle gerne ab und an gegen die Deutschen genauso wie sie gegen uns Schweizter sticheln.
Das heisst aber nicht, dass ich sie nicht mag. Ich spiele jeden Tag mit Deutschen WoW, irgendwie würd das ja nicht aufgehen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätt euch auch den EM Titel gegönnt.


----------



## Olynth (30. Juni 2008)

Interessant wie sich das alles hier Entwickelt.

Fakt ist einfach das Die Engländer und ammis nicht soviel über den 2.Weltkrieg beigebracht bekommen, meistens nur die Großen Schlachten wo sie einen Sieg erringen konnten!

Zudem das WW2 ein gamer slang sein soll??? Gehts noch? WW2 = World War 2   oder ganz richtig geschrieben WWII = World War II  ist einfach nur amerikanisch und das ist die Offizielle abkürzung.

Zu guter letzt kann ich nur sagen ich bin Stolz darauf ein Deutsche zu sein, richtig Stolz wir haben die Kraft trotz immer währender Nazi einstufung uns normal zu verhalten (ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Wer kann das noch von sich sagen?? Würd man die Ammis als Nazi´s hinstellen weil die Schwarzen nicht gleichberichtigt behandelt werden, würden die Ammis noch mehr drauf anspringen und grad weitermachen.


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Ich gehöre auch zu diesen Schweizern ^^, nicht das ich Rassistisch oder so bin, aber hier in der Schweiz erlebt man das fast jeden Tag ^^. Es ist nicht so, dass alle Deutsche sich so benehmen (Habe auch Kumpels aus Deutschland) aber die meisten ^^ (und die hälfte der meisten, bemerken es nichteinmal selber xD). Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür ist die EM ^^, ich bin kein Fussballfan, aber ich wollte unbedingt das Deutschland NICHT EM-Meister wird und dies, damit die eingebildete Sorte der Deutschen, mal eins auf die Nase kriegen ^^. Ich habe zum Beispiel gehört wie Deutsche Fans dazu befragt wurden, wer wohl die EM (Gegen Spanien, letztes Spiel) gewinnen würde und wie der Spielstand aussehen würde, die antworten waren wiedereinmal typisch: "Wir gewinnen 4:0" / "Wir werden sowiso gewinnen" / "Die Spanier haben keine Chance" / etc..



und? das nennt man loyalität zur eigenen manschaft!
 wenn du aufgepasst hast wird dir ned entgangen sein das man egal welchen fans welcher mannschaft auch immer gefragt wurde er meistens gesagt hat das natürlich seine manschaft das ding machen wird und natürlich gewinnen wird!das ist nun mal fussball! 
hmmm scheit dir allerdings entgangen zu sein naja hat auch keiner je ernsthaft behauptet tunnelblick sei ne deutsche erfindung ne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Faimith schrieb:


> Alle Bekannten von mir, waren für Spanien ^^, auch meine Freunde etc. hofften das Spanien gewinnen würde um den Deutschen eins auszuwischen ^^. Und ich persönlich bin froh das Deutschland erst im Finale rausgeflogen ist, dann ist es noch ein wenig schlimmer *lach*.



dank für das gutes beispiel von kleinbügerlicher häme ! irgendwie hast du mein mittleid.
weisste was das tolle ist? bei uns im gildenforum war zwar keiner besonders froh das es so ausgegangen ist, wie es nun mal ist. anderseits war aber keiner da der den spaniern den Pott nicht gegönnt hat ,warn sie nun mal um weiten besser und haben sich den Pott redlich im laufe des turniers verdient!
sowas nennt man sportsgeist! gibts natürlich kaum ,in ner welt wo man nur will das wer gewinnt damit sich nen ander ärgert und nich damit man nen schönes spiel sehn kann.


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

Ach naja ich kenne genug Briten die sagen das Deutschland in ordnung ist und das solche typen schon eine minderheit geworden sind.
Besonders seit der WM hat sich nicht nur in England das bild der Deutschen geändert.......und das zu recht.
Ich glaube das die Deutschen heutzutage viel beliebter sind als vieleicht vor 10 Jahren.

Und ein bisschen ärgern tun sich alle Völker untereinander.
Aber gerade in Europa ist das völlig harmlos und eigentlich verstehen sich hier die meisten völker wirklich gut(Idioten gibts immer etwa wie die Polnische Presse).


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

also wenn ich mir angucke wie die Leute in den /2 gestern nach dem EM-Finale abgegangen sind....

"Sch****-Spanier" und der gleichen mehr.... der "Schiri war gekauft", die "Spanier alle gedopt" und "homosexuell" und da wundert ihr euch wenn grade in WoW diese überheblich kindische Art nicht positiv aufgenommen wird? hauptsache als Österreicher durfte ich mir anhören, daß uns ja "Lehmann ganz alleine plattmacht", wir eh "mindestens mit 4:0 heimgeschickt" werden, wir Österreicher ja "alle trottel" wären etc... nur gestern abend durfte man nicht laut sagen, daß Spanien gewonnen hatte, sonst flames von allen seiten....

und nu beschwerst du lieber TE dich, daß du als außenseiter behandelt wirst wie der letzte dreck? so ist es halt nunmal wenn man nicht "dazugehört".... versuch mal auf nem deutschen server mit nem bissl englisch irgendwas zu erreichen, oder erzähl den leuten du kommst aus polen.... sicher n lustiges erlebnis...


----------



## Mindista (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir angucke wie die Leute in den /2 gestern nach dem EM-Finale abgegangen sind....
> 
> "Sch****-Spanier" und der gleichen mehr.... der "Schiri war gekauft", die "Spanier alle gedopt" und "homosexuell" und da wundert ihr euch wenn grade in WoW diese überheblich kindische Art nicht positiv aufgenommen wird? hauptsache als Österreicher durfte ich mir anhören, daß uns ja "Lehmann ganz alleine plattmacht", wir eh "mindestens mit 4:0 heimgeschickt" werden, wir Österreicher ja "alle trottel" wären etc... nur gestern abend durfte man nicht laut sagen, daß Spanien gewonnen hatte, sonst flames von allen seiten....
> 
> und nu beschwerst du lieber TE dich, daß du als außenseiter behandelt wirst wie der letzte dreck? so ist es halt nunmal wenn man nicht "dazugehört".... versuch mal auf nem deutschen server mit nem bissl englisch irgendwas zu erreichen, oder erzähl den leuten du kommst aus polen.... sicher n lustiges erlebnis...



natürlich ist das benehmen unter aller sau.
aber, wieviele waren es genau die so abgegangen sind ?
waren es auch alles deutsche ? wie alt waren die so ?

ich denke es ist doch eher eine minderheit, die so reagiert.


ps. @ spanien, toller fussball, habts geil gespielt gz zur em 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (30. Juni 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Hmm, ich möchts mal so Ausdrücken:
> Es ist halt so, dass viele Schweizer die Deutschen nicht mögen, weil viele Deutsche zu hochnässig sind, zu arrogant, so im Sinne "Wir sind die besten, der Rest ist Dreck".
> Ich gehöre auch zu diesen Schweizern ^^, nicht das ich Rassistisch oder so bin, aber hier in der Schweiz erlebt man das fast jeden Tag ^^. Es ist nicht so, dass alle Deutsche sich so benehmen (Habe auch Kumpels aus Deutschland) aber die meisten ^^ (und die hälfte der meisten, bemerken es nichteinmal selber xD). Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür ist die EM ^^, ich bin kein Fussballfan, aber ich wollte unbedingt das Deutschland NICHT EM-Meister wird und dies, damit die eingebildete Sorte der Deutschen, mal eins auf die Nase kriegen ^^. Ich habe zum Beispiel gehört wie Deutsche Fans dazu befragt wurden, wer wohl die EM (Gegen Spanien, letztes Spiel) gewinnen würde und wie der Spielstand aussehen würde, die antworten waren wiedereinmal typisch: "Wir gewinnen 4:0" / "Wir werden sowiso gewinnen" / "Die Spanier haben keine Chance" / etc.. Ich sage jetzt nicht das dass unbedingt was mit den Deutschen zu tun hat, da auch Fans solche Worte von sich geben ^^, aber ein kleines Beispiel ist es trozdem. Alle Bekannten von mir, waren für Spanien ^^, auch meine Freunde etc. hofften das Spanien gewinnen würde um den Deutschen eins auszuwischen ^^. Und ich persönlich bin froh das Deutschland erst im Finale rausgeflogen ist, dann ist es noch ein wenig schlimmer *lach*.
> 
> ...




Sorry, aber du redest richtigen Müll:

1. Die Deutschen sind sicher nich hochnäsig, gib doch bitte mal n Beispiel dafür ab?!
Ach ja und wie kommt man drauf ne Nation hochnäsig zu nennen? Kennst du so viele Leute?
(Is nich die Schweiz das beste Beispiel?!)

2. EM-Meister? Europameisterschafts-Meister? Sorry musste sein...

3. Is doch klar das bei ner Umfrage purer Optimismus gezeigt wird, und das Leute zu Ihrem Land halten...
Weiß nich vielleicht is die Schweiz da zu pessimistisch?! 
Aber es is nich hochnäsig oder eingebildet zu seinem Land zu halten...
Und auf 10 Leuten die befragten wurden, basierst du deine Aussage?

4. "um den Deutschen eins auszuwischen" "Und ich persönlich bin froh das Deutschland erst im Finale rausgeflogen ist, dann ist es noch ein wenig schlimmer *lach*. "

Ahja, sehr schön, bist du dir sicher das du nichts gegen Deutsche hast?

5. Wir haben sicher nich die Vorgeschichte dazu, um hochnäsig, neunmalklug oder besserwisserisch zu sein, wenn man Tag für Tag für etwas runtergemacht wird, für das man nichts kann, is das bestimmt nicht so berauschend das man diese Eigenschaften an den Tag legt...

6. Die Deutschen sind keine schlechten Verlierer, nur was der Schiedsrichter da gepfiffen hat, war unter aller Sau, aber du als neutraler Schweizer siehst das natürlich nich...Aus deutscher Sicht: Wir haben verdient verloren!
Zufrieden?

7. deine "^^" machen deine Aussagen auch nich klüger...

8. Du hast keine Ahnung, deine ganze Aussage ist so falsch und widersprüchlich...


Ums jetz mal auf den Punkt zu bringen:

Du bist ein ignoranter Dummschwätzer der von nichts ne Ahnung hat aber seine Klappe ganz weit aufreisst...
Vollpfosten echt...


----------



## Gwyned (30. Juni 2008)

Hm, meiner Meinung hat die Unfreundlichkeit uns deutschen gegenüber etwas mit Selbstdefinition der jeweiligen Nationalität zu tun.

1.	In England wird  der II WK immer noch dazu benutzt um das eigene Nationale Selbstwertgefühl zu steigern. In der nachfolgenden Geschichte ist noch der Zusammenbruch des Empires vorhanden, und das absinken von einer Weltmacht zu einem Anhängsel der Vereinigten Staaten. Im Gegensatz dazu stieg Deutschland, trotz verlorenem Krieg sehr schnell wieder zu einer wirtschaftlichen Macht heran, während es in England nur dümpelte. Dies führte zu Neid, und Neid führt zu Mißgunst.    

2.	Österreich musste und wollte sich nach dem Krieg vom Reich abgrenzen, sich selbst als Deutsches Opfer stilisieren. Wobei dieses mitnichten der Wahrheit entspricht ( z.B. Anteil der ehemaligen Österreicher in der NSDAP etwa 5x so hoch wie im Kernreich). Vor 1938 war ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Anteil der Österreichischen Bevölkerung für einen Anschluss ans Reich. Das Verhältnis zwischen Deutschen und Österreichern war um einiges besser als nach dem Krieg, da man sich den Gemeinsamkeiten noch sehr bewusst war. Nach dem Krieg: „DIE DEUTSCHEN waren an allem Schuld und wir ÖSTERREICHER wurden gezwungen“. Ebenfalls war Österreich bis in die 1990 Jahre sehr eng an die Deutsche Wirtschaft gekoppelt was zu einer art „Scheinselbstständigkeit“ führte, die dem eigenen Nationalgefühl nicht besonders förderlich war. Zur Verteidigung der Österreicher muss aber auch angeführt werden das sich in den 1960/70 Jahren manche „Neureichen Deutschen“ in Österreich wirklich wie Prolltouristen aufgeführt haben.

Fazit: Die Ressentiments der diversen Nationen entsprechen dem Verhalten der beiden Nachkriegsgenerationen…… heute nicht unbedingt noch zeitgemäß, aber wie sagt das Sprichwort: „Was die Alten sungen, pfeifen die Jungen".
Wobei ich uns Deutsche von diesem verhalten aber nicht ausschliesen möchte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anoth (30. Juni 2008)

Kann ich jetzt nicht so sagen.
Ich spiele auch seid einiger zeit auf einem Englischem server (magtheridon) und ich hab nie gesehen das sich jemand dermaßen schelcht über ein anderes land geäußert hatt, egal ob deutschland oder nicht.

Ich glaube du hast da einfach ein paar komische leute getroffen, das ist alles.


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du redest richtigen Müll:
> 
> 1. Die Deutschen sind sicher nich hochnäsig, gib doch bitte mal n Beispiel dafür ab?!
> Ach ja und wie kommt man drauf ne Nation hochnäsig zu nennen? Kennst du so viele Leute?
> ...



sehr schönes beispiel; "ich hab recht und alle andern sind vollpfosten...."

du bringst es auf den Punkt... und das war leider nichtmal ironisch

btw: wenn du schon rechtschreibflames zum besten gibst: hochnä*s*ig kommt mit einem s aus... das hat nix mit Nässe zu tun sondern mit deiner *Nase*...

@Gwyned:

du bist da etwas OT, aber seis drum; zu deinem "die sind auch schuld" *mitdemfingerzeig* kann man eh nurnoch sagen, daß ihr ja selbst auch die opfer sein wollt... also bitte benutze für solche Beiträge einschlägige Foren (die NPD hat sicher ein offenes Ohr für solche Interpretationen der Geschichte) und erspare uns diese blamage... brennende Asylantenheime in Ostdeutschland sprechen ohnehin eine eigene Sprache...


----------



## Brokkrder aka Asuryan (30. Juni 2008)

Typisch das sich das ganze hier jetzt zu einer "Fußballdiskussion" entwickelt. ._.*

Ich persönlich hasse Fußball, das ist auch meine Sache. ^^ Ich bin froh das Deutschland verloren hat und in gewisser Weise aus dem selben Grund wie einer meiner Vorposter, nämlich das der arrogante Teil der deutschen Bevölkerung mal eins auf die Nase bekommt. ^ ^ Fußball ist schon lange kein Sport mehr, bei solchen Events. Geldmacherei, für viele ein Grund sich zu besaufen, Straßenrennen in der 30er Zone zu fahren und Ruhestörung um 23 Uhr Nachts begehen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

@ Topic:

Wenn man nur mal auf die Testserver geht ist das schrecklich, mittlerweile ist es vielleicht etwas besser geworden. Jedenfalls konnte man da keine 5 Minuten lang seine Ruhe haben in irgendeinem öffentlichen Channel. Sobald jemand eine Frage auf deutsch gestellt hatte gingen die Flames los, man solle doch englisch schreiben, ist ja unter der englischsprachigen Kategorie eingeordnet der Testserver! Leute die z. B. spanisch schreiben wurden nie angemacht. Weiterhin musste man gleich mit rassistischen Beleidigungen rechnen sobald man meinte der Server ist für ganz Europa da und man könne schreiben wie man möchte.
Meine Erfahrungen sind es auch das viele junge Leute genau die Leute sind die uns Deutsche für Nazis halten, für solche die an allem Schuld sind. Wir sind das aber nicht, das ist mittlerweile 2 Generationen von uns entfernt (ich spreche mal aus meiner Sicht) und diese jungen Leute die das behaupten haben selbst überhaupt keine Ahnung davon was im Krieg alles passiert ist sie haben gar kein "Recht" dazu so über uns zu schimpfen weil sie es selbst gar nicht erlebt haben. Ein großes Problem denke ich ist auch, dass die Boulevardpresse in England bzw. Großbritannien (sowas wie Bildzeitung in Deutschland^^) unaufhörlich Deutschland mit Nationalsozialismus assoziiert. Ich denke da nur an den einen Artikel vor einigen Jahren weil der Papst ja aus Deutschland stammt. ;> Weiß es nichtmehr genau aber es wurde natürlich mit Nationalsozialismus in Verbindung gebracht. Und das macht diese Presse ständig, natürlich nehmen genau das junge und unwissende Leute auf. Zu den USA möchte ich mal an dieser Stelle gar nichts sagen...

so long (:


----------



## Sinixus (30. Juni 2008)

Mugrim schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einiger Zeit schon auf dem englischen Server Al'Akir und bin auch ziemlich zufrieden damit...Aber warum hasst jeder (übertrieben ich weiß, sagen wir eher manche) was gegen Deutsche und gibt das auch noch offen im Partychann zu? Wenn man denjenigen aber anspricht, kommen so Sätze wie:
> 
> "Sry i cant explain that, cause i speak bad english"
> 
> ...



Liegt vielleicht auch daran das die Deutschen (einer Studie zufolge) nach den Briten das unbeliebteste Volk sind, zumindest was das Thema Urlaub und Touristen betrifft.
Ich selbst bin kein Deutscher, aber ich bin auch nicht der Meinung das man alle in die Hölle jagen soll nur weil sie aus Good old Germany sind. 
Wo mir jeder Recht geben muss, es gibt in jedem land einige Zeitgenossen die man am liebsten in die Arktis verbannen würde. Egal ob das Deutschland, England, Österreich oder Djibuti ist.

Einfach drüber stehen oder Server wechseln. Wer sich heute noch an den Greueltaten aus WW2 aufhängt, der ist sowieso ein wenig in der Zeit hängen geblieben. Stimmt, es war nicht ok was damals passierte aber ändern kann man es auch nicht, nur verhindern das es wieder zu so etwas kommt. Ich denke mir auch, wenn selbst Juden mit der Zeit gehen und Geschehenes zwar nicht vergessen aber auch nicht immer darauf herumhacken dann sollte das jeder können.


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> sehr schönes beispiel; "ich hab recht und alle andern sind vollpfosten...."
> 
> du bringst es auf den Punkt... und das war leider nichtmal ironisch
> 
> ...



Bist du bekloppt oder was?
Wann brennen hier in Ostdeutschland schon mal Asylheime und dann noch durch Brandstiftung?
Stell hier den Osten nich als Rechtsradikal hin weil du davon wohl kaum eine ahnung hast.


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

Brokkrder schrieb:


> Ich bin froh das Deutschland verloren hat und in gewisser Weise aus dem selben Grund wie einer meiner Vorposter, nämlich das der arrogante Teil der deutschen Bevölkerung mal eins auf die Nase bekommt. ^ ^



nur das die nun die schuld ned bei der deut. mannschaft suchen sondern wo anders von daher bringt so ne niederlage rein garnix (auser das sich nen paar Heios in ihrer häme suhlen können ^^ ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da.rt1895 (30. Juni 2008)

...also gerade was die Engländer bertrifft. Die sind doch schon fast selber die grössten Faschos. Ich möchte nur mal daran erinnern, daß gerade in England der Verkauf und Handel mit Hackenkreuzflaggen etc. erlaubt ist. Unterandern kommen/kammen die ersten Rechtsrockbands aus England. Die grössten Faschovereinigungen (Blood And Honor) kommen aus England. England hält bis dato immer noch einen kleinen teil eines Landes besetzt. Die sollen lieber mal kleine Brötchen backen, denn wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen schmeissen. Und schliesslich sollten sie bedenken, daß sie vor 60Jahren fast deutsch geprochen hätten.

God save the Bundeskanzlerin




@Valinar

es ist eine Tatsache das der Osten von Deutschland sehr tief im Rechten Sumpf hängt. Oder willst du leugnen was so alles in den Ostdeutschen Fussballarenen gesungen und gegröllt wird. Es war in der letzten Zeit viel in den Medien. Arbeitslosigkeit und Unzufriedenheit schüren das Feuer des Hasses.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (30. Juni 2008)

Mugrim schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einiger Zeit schon auf dem englischen Server Al'Akir und bin auch ziemlich zufrieden damit...Aber warum hasst jeder (übertrieben ich weiß, sagen wir eher manche) was gegen Deutsche und gibt das auch noch offen im Partychann zu? Wenn man denjenigen aber anspricht, kommen so Sätze wie:
> 
> "Sry i cant explain that, cause i speak bad english"
> 
> ...



die leute heutzutage wissen doch garnicht warum sie die deutschen nicht mögen... aber tatsache ist dass du recht hast, der grossteil mag uns nicht....

vieleicht lieg es ja daran dass sie den deutschen schon immer eins auswischen wollten und es nie wirklich geschafft haben...bsp. "made in germany"...die engländer bestanden darauf dass jedes deutsche produkt dass in england angeboten wird damit ausgezeichnet ist in der hoffnung dass diese ware in england keine abnehmer findet....doch schnell wurde "made in germany" zu einem label dass für höchste qualität stand...pech für die engländer^^

oder vieleicht liegt es auch daran dass ein grossteil der englischen industrie in deutschen händen ist...sogar alte englische traditionsmarken....

man könnte noch viele beispiele nennen aber den genauen grund wissen wir nicht...tatsache ist: sie mögen uns nicht...aber ich kann sehr gut damit leben^^


----------



## noobhammer (30. Juni 2008)

also ich spiel auf deutschen und englischen servern und meiner meinung nach gibt es DA und DA idioten, es ist nur eine sache des benehmens....also last mal euren gruppenzwang und denkt nach ^^


----------



## Urengroll (30. Juni 2008)

These:

Die ganzen alten Leute sind Schuld, die ihren Enkel oder auch Kindern das so beigebracht/erzählt haben. Man darf das eben nicht verallgemeinern, das sind nur ein paar die WoW spielen und mit Sicherheit nicht einen ganze Nation.

Wie kann ich bitte schöne jemanden hassen, wenn ich den/die nicht kenne? Die junge Generation ist da viel offener würde ich mal meinen. Ist aber schon irgenwo traurig als Deutscher gleich Nazi genannt zu werden aber das liegt an irgendwelchen deutschen Kiddies, die irgendwo etwas reinschreiben.

Ich sage zu England ja auch Monkey Island aber ich hasse sie deswegen doch nicht. 

Außerdem hat eine Studie herraus gefunden das wir Deutschen in der EU gerne gesehen werden(hatte etwas mit Urlaub zu tun). Es sind ganzen Verallgemeinerungen die das eventuell noch verfestigen. Ist halt so aber allen kann man es ehh nicht recht machen.

Ist ja hier im Form nicht anders, da man ja gleich persönlich angegriffen wird, wenn man mal die und die Meinung hat.


----------



## -sonixx- (30. Juni 2008)

tja, ich würde sagen das ist alles reiner neid, wenn die teebeutel selbst nix auf die reihe bekommen müssen sie halt das was die anderen erreichen schlecht machen.
und war ja klar das das arrogant gelaber wieder nur von den ösis kommt -.- , beruht vielleicht alles auf gegeseitigkeit. schon mal darüber nachgedacht?


----------



## Mindista (30. Juni 2008)

da.rt1895 schrieb:


> @Valinar
> 
> es ist eine Tatsache das der Osten von Deutschland sehr tief im Rechten Sumpf hängt. Oder willst du leugnen was so alles in den Ostdeutschen Fussballarenen gesungen und gegröllt wird. Es war in der letzten Zeit viel in den Medien. Arbeitslosigkeit und Unzufriedenheit schüren das Feuer des Hasses.



medien...du weist schon das da gerne mal was gepusht wird um bessere quoten zu erzielen ?

ich sitze selber recht oft in ostdeutschen stadien. und es sind da minderheiten die son scheiß singen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und auch wenn besuch von "west"-deutschen vereinen, haben die auch ganz gerne mal soetwas gesungen


----------



## Plakner (30. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich ma aufm PServer zocke und mich mit nem Kumpel auf Deutsch unterhalte, kommt meistens von irgendnem Ami oder sonstwem ein "Hitler" o.Ä. im Chat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

da.rt1895 schrieb:


> @Valinar
> 
> es ist eine Tatsache das der Osten von Deutschland sehr tief im Rechten Sumpf hängt. Oder willst du leugnen was so alles in den Ostdeutschen Fussballarenen gesungen und gegröllt wird. Es war in der letzten Zeit viel in den Medien. Arbeitslosigkeit und Unzufriedenheit schüren das Feuer des Hasses.



Oh jetzt sitzen wir schon sehr tief im Rechten Sumpf.
Weil eine Minderheit im Stadion sowas singt ist gleich der ganze Osten so?

Das einzige was im Osten den Hass schürt ist die totale einseitige berichterstattung der medien und das es wirklich genug leute gibt die sowas glauben.
Das ist genauso wenn im Fernsehen kommt das alle WoW spieler total bekloppt sind......fühlt ihr euch da nicht verarscht?


----------



## da.rt1895 (30. Juni 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> medien...du weist schon das da gerne mal was gepusht wird um bessere quoten zu erzielen ?
> 
> ich sitze selber recht oft in ostdeutschen stadien. und es sind da minderheiten die son scheiß singen
> 
> ...





Naja, dann weiss ich net in welche Arenen du gehst aber beim Spiel "Karl-Zeiss-Jena" vs "Erfurt" haben ca. 3000 Erfurter " Juden Jena " und  " Hallo Jena hier sind Nazis" gesungen und ich sage einfachmal das diese Vereine ca.4000-4500 Zuschauer pro spiel haben und da sind 3000fans in der Kurve bestimmt nicht die Minderheit. Wenn es eine Minderheit wäre, warum überlegt dann der DFB ob er Gewissen Vereinen aus dem Osten Deutschlands die Spiellizenz entziehen soll. 

Aber es stimmt schon, das es eigendlich in jedem Land und auf jedem Kontinent solche Spinner gibt die einfach aus Dummheit solche Parolen gröllen.


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

da.rt1895 schrieb:


> Naja, dann weiss ich net in welche Arenen du gehst aber beim Spiel "Karl-Zeiss-Jena" vs "Erfurt" haben ca. 3000 Erfurter " Juden Jena " und  " Hallo Jena hier sind Nazis" gesungen und ich sage einfachmal das diese Vereine ca.4000-4500 Zuschauer pro spiel haben und da sind 3000fans in der Kurve bestimmt nicht die Minderheit. Wenn es eine Minderheit wäre, warum überlegt dann der DFB ob er Gewissen Vereinen aus dem Osten Deutschlands die Spiellizenz entziehen soll.
> 
> Aber es stimmt schon, das es eigendlich in jedem Land und auf jedem Kontinent solche Spinner gibt die einfach aus Dummheit solche Parolen gröllen.



Klar gibts problemfans das will keiner beschönigen.
Aber die leute sind insgesamt eine minderheit aber die medien pushen das wieder so das es dann aussieht das alle im Osten so sind und das ist völliger unsinn.


----------



## Mindista (30. Juni 2008)

da.rt1895 schrieb:


> Naja, dann weiss ich net in welche Arenen du gehst aber beim Spiel "Karl-Zeiss-Jena" vs "Erfurt" haben ca. 3000 Erfurter " Juden Jena " und  " Hallo Jena hier sind Nazis" gesungen und ich sage einfachmal das diese Vereine ca.4000-4500 Zuschauer pro spiel haben und da sind 3000fans in der Kurve bestimmt nicht die Minderheit. Wenn es eine Minderheit wäre, warum überlegt dann der DFB ob er Gewissen Vereinen aus dem Osten Deutschlands die Spiellizenz entziehen soll.
> 
> Aber es stimmt schon, das es eigendlich in jedem Land und auf jedem Kontinent solche Spinner gibt die einfach aus Dummheit solche Parolen gröllen.



du nennst 2 vereine, deinen zahlen nach nichtmal zehntausend fans, wieviel sind 10.000 von 16 millionen ?

richtig, eine minderheit.  gewisse vereine bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig ALLE vereine.

und nein, die vereine,die du aufgeführt hast, gehören nicht zu denen, die ich besuche.

natürlich gibt es hier gewissen probleme, nur ist der ausdruck: "der osten steckt tief im braunen sumpf" etwas überzogen, zumal in möln,lübeck und solingen auch heime gebrannt haben, steckt dann nord-west-deutschland auch im braunen sumpf ?


----------



## da.rt1895 (30. Juni 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Oh jetzt sitzen wir schon sehr tief im Rechten Sumpf.
> Weil eine Minderheit im Stadion sowas singt ist gleich der ganze Osten so?
> 
> Das einzige was im Osten den Hass schürt ist die totale einseitige berichterstattung der medien und das es wirklich genug leute gibt die sowas glauben.
> Das ist genauso wenn im Fernsehen kommt das alle WoW spieler total bekloppt sind......fühlt ihr euch da nicht verarscht?




Oh man, ich bitte dich. Einseitige Berichtserstattung, ne is klar. Das Fehrnseh und der Staat machen den Osten nur schlecht. Du glaubst auch noch an den Mesias oder. Warum sollten die Medien den Osten schlecht machen? Aus welchen Grund sollten sie??????   Jetzt stellst du es so hin daß es im Osten für Ausländer wie im Paradies ist. Fackt ist doch das die Mehrzahl Rechtsextremistischer Übergriffe im Osten zu finden ist. 

Ich will keinen Ostdeutschen angreifen, ich halte mich nur an Tatsachen. Und alles auf die Medien zu schieben ist, so denke ich, nicht ganz richtig.


----------



## Urengroll (30. Juni 2008)

da.rt1895 schrieb:


> Oh man, ich bitte dich. Einseitige Berichtserstattung, ne is klar. Das Fehrnseh und der Staat machen den Osten nur schlecht. Du glaubst auch noch an den Mesias oder. Warum sollten die Medien den Osten schlecht machen? Aus welchen Grund sollten sie??????   Jetzt stellst du es so hin daß es im Osten für Ausländer wie im Paradies ist. Fackt ist doch das die Mehrzahl Rechtsextremistischer Übergriffe im Osten zu finden ist.
> 
> Ich will keinen Ostdeutschen angreifen, ich halte mich nur an Tatsachen. Und alles auf die Medien zu schieben ist, so denke ich, nicht ganz richtig.




Fakten Fakten Fakten!


da .rt1895 sie sind Raus..........................^^


----------



## -sonixx- (30. Juni 2008)

da.rt1895 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich will keinen Ostdeutschen angreifen, ich halte mich nur an Tatsachen. Und alles auf die Medien zu schieben ist, so denke ich, nicht ganz richtig.



schon mal darüber nachgedacht warum das so sein könnte? welcher teil von deutschland grenzt an die ganzen langfingerstaaten? wo gehen dann diese lieben eu bürger dann zu erst auf "einkaufstour"? wer von euch wäre da nicht auch angepisst?


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

da.rt1895 schrieb:


> Oh man, ich bitte dich. Einseitige Berichtserstattung, ne is klar. Das Fehrnseh und der Staat machen den Osten nur schlecht. Du glaubst auch noch an den Mesias oder. Warum sollten die Medien den Osten schlecht machen? Aus welchen Grund sollten sie??????   Jetzt stellst du es so hin daß es im Osten für Ausländer wie im Paradies ist. Fackt ist doch das die Mehrzahl Rechtsextremistischer Übergriffe im Osten zu finden ist.
> 
> Ich will keinen Ostdeutschen angreifen, ich halte mich nur an Tatsachen. Und alles auf die Medien zu schieben ist, so denke ich, nicht ganz richtig.




Medien prägen doch das bild der Menschen heutzutage am meisten oder meinst du nicht?
Viele kennen den Osten garnicht also müssen sie sich an angebliche "fakten" aus dem fernsehen halten.
Ich denke auch das wir im Osten rein prozentual mehr Rechte haben.

Aber das heißt doch lange nicht das wir im Osten alle Rechts sind und jeden Ausländer zusammenschlagen.
Und genauso wird es oft in den Medien gezeigt.
Ob es nun gewollt ist weis ich nicht aber scheinbar ist es für die Medien besser mehr über schlechte dinge zu berichten als über gute.

Und von welchen Tatsachen redest du eigentlich oder besser wo hast du sie her?


----------



## -sonixx- (30. Juni 2008)

Silvary schrieb:


> *wegen unnötiger hirnblähung entfernt*



wie gesagt, da spricht wieder der pure neid. ich find es nur armselig sowas.
ach ja, ich bin stolz deutscher zu sein!

edit: deswegen ist wohl auch die arbeit und technik aus deutschland und von deutschen (unteranderem deutsche autos) weltweit so beliebt. siehst du jetzt selbst deinen wiederspruch?


----------



## wowhunter (30. Juni 2008)

Warum genau das so ist kann ich nicht sagen aber: leute die noch nie in deutschland gewesen sind kennen nur die einzigen geschichten aus deutschland und diese waren haalt zur nazizeit deswegen denken viel wir seien fremdenhassende Nationalsozialisten die jeden ausländer verprügeln der ihnen übern weg läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashaqun (30. Juni 2008)

Nationale Stereotypen kommen überall vor und wir werden sie auch niemand ganz loswerden. Die Franzosen sind die Froschfresser, Engländer haben schlechte Zähne und saufen den ganzen Tag, die Polen klauen, die Japaner stehen auf kleine Schulmädchen und die Deutschen trinken nur Bier, hören Volksmusik und laufem im Stechschritt durch die Wohnung....

Diese Bilder hat doch jeder von uns irgend wo im Kopf oder nicht? Natürlich stimmen sie teilweise auch, teilweise natürlich nicht. Einem ganzen Volk diesen Stereotypen aufzusetzen ist sicherlich nicht sinnvoll und zeugt auch nicht von Intelligenz und Weltoffenheit. 

Im Falle der Engländer sieht es so aus: Der 2te Weltkrieg war der letzte große Krieg den die Engländer nach dem Zerfall des Commonwealth gewonnen haben. Nicht mal vor 100 Jahren waren sie ein Imperium, dessen Macht sich über den gesamten Erdball erstreckt hat. Heute sind sie nicht mehr als ein Ghetto. England gehts beschissen! Wirtschaftlich und auch gesellschaftlich. Aus diesem Grund ziehen sich die Engländer so am 2ten Weltkrieg hoch und projezieren ihren Hass auf die Deutschen. Dazu kommt noch, dass die englische Medienlandschaft sehr stark anfällig ist für solche Klatschblätter a la BILD. Wie auch hier in Deutschland verbreiten diese Blätter falsche Informationen, Stereotypen und Vorurteile und schüren damit den Hass gegen Deutschland und Deutsche. Bei einem Großteil der englischen Arbeiterbevölkerung, die ein niedriges Einkommen + schlechte Schulbildung haben, fällt das natürlich auf fruchtbaren Boden.
Dagegen tun kann man im Grunde nicht, da es in der englischen Volksseele zu tief verwurzelt ist und man mit gut Reden sowieso niemand verändert.


Noch was zu der Berichterstattungs/Medien Diskussion:

Wer wirklich alles glaubt, was in den Nachrichten kommt, ist ignorant und gutgläubig. WAS in den Nachrichten gesendet wird, wird gesendet, weil es einen politischen Zweck erfüllt. Tagtäglich kommt es zu Übergriffen von Deutschen auf Ausländer, aber natürlich auch von Ausländern auf Deutsche, Ausländer gegen Ausländer etc. etc. WANN und WAS davon in den Nachrichten gezeigt wird, hängt von der politischen Situation, Wahlkämpfen, Wirtschaftssituation etc. ab. 
Ich erinnere nur mal an den "Fall" bei der WM als angeblich 2 Neonazis einen Schwarzen in Potsdam zusammengeschlagen hätten. Es war wochenlang in den Nachrichten und überall wurden Stimmen laut, die Verbote von Parteien, härtere Strafen für rechte Gewalttäter etc. gefordert haben.
Was kam zum Schluss raus? Die 2 Männer waren gar keine Neonazis und der andere hatte angefangen. Schlichtweg eine Straßenschlägerei wie sie am WE 100x vorkommt.
Da aber WM war und die Deutschen im Fahnemeer ihren Stolz gezeigt hat, musste man etwas finden, um diese Euphorie zu bremsen. Wir als Deutsche dürfen ja niemals ZU stolz werden....
Gleiches Vorgehen bei Deutschland gegen Türkei: Es wird gezeigt, wie in Dresden 30 Leute Dönerbuden angegriffen haben. Ok, klar scheiß Aktion. Sowas macht man natürlich nicht und es gehört auch in die Nachrichten, ABER 2 Wochen vorher beim Spiel Türkei:Schweiz branden bei uns in FFM zig Autos und es gab riesen Randale, weil türkische Fans ausgerastet sind. Außer in der lokalen Presse hat man NICHTS davon gehört.

An diesen 2 kleinen Beispielen seht ihr mal wie situationsabhängig die deutschen Medien sind. Glaubt nur das, was ihr selbst gesehen habt.


----------



## -sonixx- (30. Juni 2008)

wowhunter schrieb:


> Warum genau das so ist kann ich nicht sagen aber: leute die noch nie in deutschland gewesen sind kennen nur die einzigen geschichten aus deutschland und diese waren haalt zur nazizeit deswegen denken viel wir seien fremdenhassende Nationalsozialisten die jeden ausländer verprügeln der ihnen übern weg läuft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich denke auch das das mit eine große rolle spielt. die meisten leute kommen nie aus ihrem land raus (gewollt oder ungewollt) und haben dann einen geistigen horizont von 30 m und alles was darüber geht ist böse und gehört auf den scheiterhaufen.
leider sind da die medien nicht gerade unterstützend. wie oft zeigen sie irgendwelche dokus über den WW2 und wieoft zeigen sie dokus über das jetztige deutschland? richtig WW2 alle 2 tage und deutschland 1x im jahr.


----------



## Urengroll (30. Juni 2008)

-sonixx- schrieb:


> schon mal darüber nachgedacht warum das so sein könnte? welcher teil von deutschland grenzt an die ganzen langfingerstaaten? wo gehen dann diese lieben eu bürger dann zu erst auf "einkaufstour"? wer von euch wäre da nicht auch angepisst?




Wat sind den bitte schön Langfingerstaaten?


----------



## -sonixx- (30. Juni 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wat sind den bitte schön Langfingerstaaten?



das sind die länder wo die leute längere finger haben (was du da jetzt rein interpretierst überlasse ich dir)


----------



## Mayroi (30. Juni 2008)

hm wahnsinn wie ihr alles wisst man man man 3 jahre als ladendetektivin und von 100 dieben war ein pole bei


----------



## Stress0056 (30. Juni 2008)

ach alls doch Die englender ich hab np mit Deuschen^^ ich Hab auch ein Arbeitskolge der deuscher ist na ja Schweizer Deutsch kan er zwar nicht aber Verstehet tuters Einger massenXD


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

na da haben wirs ja schon; die ösis sind alle nur neidig und selber arrogant, im osten sind die langfingerstaaten und in ganz Deutschland gibts nur ganz ganz ganz wenige Rechtsradikale.... und die ham noch nie n Asylantenheim angezündet... die treffen sich nur abends am Lagerfeuer und grillen Würstchen...

soll man dazu eigentlich noch was sagen? ist glaub ich nicht nötig....


----------



## Urengroll (30. Juni 2008)

Klischee Alarm^^


----------



## Cavalon (30. Juni 2008)

Die Engländer hassen uns Deutsche schon seit ner Ewigkeit.. ist nun mal so.. Und wenn sie meinen wir sind Nazis , denn haben sie leider keine Ahnung was in dieser Welt los ist.. Amerika bzw. im ganzen Islam sind mehr Nazis als in Deutschland.. also von daher... und die Engländer sind nicht besser mit ihren Hooligans!


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

Mayroi schrieb:


> hm wahnsinn wie ihr alles wisst man man man 3 jahre als ladendetektivin und von 100 dieben war ein pole bei



Was nur hundert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roktarius (30. Juni 2008)

Öhh...dann spiel auf nem Deutschem Server ^^
Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen

Lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayroi (30. Juni 2008)

val das war nen maßstab-.- in 3 jahren haben mehr geklaut aber 99% waren keine polen und das in berlin


----------



## Kolamar (30. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin Schweizer....ich denke ein teil der Deutschen kommt etwas arrogant rüber. Abder der grössteteil ist okay. Kenne auch einige Deutsche(ja ich habe ein RL) die sind total nett.
Lg Kola


----------



## dalai (30. Juni 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wat sind den bitte schön Langfingerstaaten?


Staaten in Ost-Europa, deren Einwohner klischeehaft dafür beschuldigt werden viel zu stehlen, viele Zigeuner, also Personen, die nicht sesshaft sind, kommen aus den sogennanten "Langfingerstaaten".



@ TE: falsches Forum, gehört zu Gott & die Welt, ausser du meinst nur den Hass auf Deutsche auf Wow-Servern.


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> na da haben wirs ja schon; die ösis sind alle nur neidig und selber arrogant, im osten sind die langfingerstaaten und in ganz Deutschland gibts nur ganz ganz ganz wenige Rechtsradikale.... und die ham noch nie n Asylantenheim angezündet... die treffen sich nur abends am Lagerfeuer und grillen Würstchen...
> 
> soll man dazu eigentlich noch was sagen? ist glaub ich nicht nötig....



Ach fängst du schon wieder an......
War bei euch nicht im jahr 2000 eine Rechte Partei mit an der Regierung beteiligt und woraufhin die EU die Diplomatischen beziehungen hat ruhen lassen?
Ist aber wohl nicht erwähnenswert oder?
Ihr habt ja in Österreich kaum Rechte.


----------



## BimmBamm (30. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich mir Lokalfeindlichkeiten zwischen einzelnen Stadtbezirken ansehe, Schimpferei der Kölner gegen die Düsseldorfer (und umgekehrt) anhöre und allgemein die Ost-Westdeutschland-Vergleiche dazunehme, dann brauche ich nicht mit WW2- und sonstigen Dingen kommen, um diese "Feindschaften" zwischen Nationen zu erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das kann man schon im örtlich begrenzten Bereich des eigenen Landes erfahren - warum sollte es international weniger Vorurteile geben?

Bimmbamm, der auch die "Allis vs. Horde" bzw. "Blutelf- vs. Troll"-Diskussionen in diesem Zusammenhang nicht ganz unergiebig findet


----------



## -sonixx- (30. Juni 2008)

ich klink mich auch, hat eh keinen sinn was zu sagen. viel spaß noch und gn8


----------



## Outrager (30. Juni 2008)

Kolamar schrieb:


> Also ich bin Schweizer....ich denke ein teil der Deutschen kommt etwas arrogant rüber.


/signed

Die Deutschen sind halt oft direkt und kommen gleich zum Punkt. Daher empfinden wir (oder zumindest ich) dies schnell mal als arrogant...
Wir Schweizer sind da seeeeehr diplomatisch und umschreiben ein Problemchen immer so schön! :-)

Andere Länder, andere Kultur, andere Sitten ... ist halt so.

Nichts desto trotz kenne ich ein paar Deutsche Personen die sich super an die "Schweizerischen Gegebenheiten" angepasst habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn man die zwei Arten mal kennen gelernt hat und unterscheiden kann (und nicht nur sein eigenes Gärtchen sieht) ist das alles halb so wild.


----------



## hunter2701 (30. Juni 2008)

Hexensepp schrieb:


> Was ich nicht so ganz nach vollziehen kann das es immer heißt die nazis waren so schrecklich und so weiter wegen dem holocaust unser Geschichtsleherer hat uns auch aufgeklärt das es andere Länder gab die das selbe gemacht haben bzw. noch viel schlimmer und zwar war dieses Land Russland
> Russland hat zwar andere sachen gemacht aber haben mehr getötet als Hitlers Armee aber davon wird natürlich nichts erwähnt
> Immer nur die bösen Deutschen Nazis
> Desweiteren wollten die Russen ihr Teil Berlin verhungern lassen dadurch kamm die Luftbrücke zustande weil ansonsten wäre sehr viele noch durch die Russen gestorben
> ...



und weisst du auch warum das so ist?
weil WIR den krieg verloren haben und nicht die russen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und leider ist das die tatsache!


----------



## anilator (30. Juni 2008)

Diese Schei... hab ich auch erlebt als ich in London mit der Klasse war...


----------



## BimmBamm (30. Juni 2008)

Outrager schrieb:


> Andere Länder, andere Kultur, andere Sitten ... ist halt so.



"Die Allis sind alles Kinder, die auf die niedlichen Gnome abfahren! Die Erwachsenen spielen Horde!"

"PvEler haben keinen Skill; das sind Menschen, die nicht spontan auf unerwartete Ereignisse reagieren können!"

"Hardcore-Raider sind Hartz-IV-Empfänger, die 24/7 am Tag spielen!"

Die WoW-Szene ist eine wahre Fundgrube für Soziologen, die Vorurteilsentwicklungen nachvollziehen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Bimmbamm


----------



## lilithb (30. Juni 2008)

....nationalismus ist immer scheisse.....


----------



## Silvary (30. Juni 2008)

Selfmade schrieb:


> Euer Problem is folgendes!
> 
> Nehmen wir die EM jetzt
> 
> ...



/sign

Genau so seh ich das auch.


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

Haha aber das Geld von den Deutschen Urlaubern nehmt ihr gerne oder?


----------



## Kolamar (30. Juni 2008)

Silvary schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Genau so seh ich das auch.



Das kann man sicher nicht so sehen denn jeder Mensch ist verschieden


----------



## Itarus (30. Juni 2008)

Ich war 2 Wochen in England, um mir meine Sommerferien zu vertreiben, und wurde dort von alten und jungen Leuten beleidigt.
Das ging soweit, dass einer mitm Messer auf mich losgegangen ist. Die Polizei konnte schlimmeres verhindern, aber ich fahre nie wieder dort hin!

Die Leute benehmen sich rassistisch und das Essen schmeckt nicht! Basta!


----------



## BimmBamm (30. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> und weisst du auch warum das so ist?
> weil WIR den krieg verloren haben und nicht die russen!
> 
> 
> ...



Mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, daß da deutsche Geschichte - die des eigenen Landes - aufgearbeitet wird und es keinen Sinn macht, Verbrechen zu relativieren, wenn andere nicht besser waren. Es ist völlig unerheblich, daß andere "gleich schlimm" waren - wobei anzumerken ist, daß den "Vergleichern" offensichtlich nicht klar ist, daß der Genozid an den Juden tatsächlich in dieser Form eine singuläre Erscheinung ist. Eine derartige industrielle Massenvernichtung unter Berücksichtigung von Effizienz, Kosten-Leistungsrechnung, Logistik mit Zuhilfenahme aller damals möglichen wissenschaftlichen Methoden (Psychologie etwa) ist in der Weltgeschichte einmalig. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Ach fängst du schon wieder an......
> War bei euch nicht im jahr 2000 eine Rechte Partei mit an der Regierung beteiligt und woraufhin die EU die Diplomatischen beziehungen hat ruhen lassen?
> Ist aber wohl nicht erwähnenswert oder?
> Ihr habt ja in Österreich kaum Rechte.



ich habs nie abgestritten, aber bei euch gibts diese aufRECHTEn Recken auch noch immer... was diese Leute also um genau garnix besser macht als diese idioten bei uns; und das ist der springende Punkt:

bevor man zugibt, daß man selber um nix besser ist bewirft man andere mit dreck weils keine argumente mehr gibt...

wie gesagt; hier in dem Thread wurde schon mehrfach beispielhaft (wohl auch unfreiwillig) demonstriert was einer der Gründe dafür ist.... und die tatsache, daß ja alle die eine Spur Überheblichkeit zu erkennen vermeinen "vollpfosten" sind und nur "das maul aufreissen" und der gleichen mehr sollte einem wohl zu denken geben... aber ne, die sind ja alle nur neidig...


----------



## Urengroll (30. Juni 2008)

Selfmade schrieb:


> Euer Problem is folgendes!
> 
> Nehmen wir die EM jetzt
> 
> ...




Hast du aber eine komische Meinung meine ich da nur. Man darf nicht immer alles über einem Kamm scheren. In deinen Augen bin ich ja arrogant, weil ich Deutscher bin.
Bin ich aber nicht, ich bin nämlich schüchtern..............^^
So jetzt erwrte ich von dir eine Antwort.


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Hast du aber eine komische Meinung meine ich da nur. Man darf nicht immer alles über einem Kamm scheren. In deinen Augen bin ich ja arrogant, weil ich Deutscher bin.
> Bin ich aber nicht, ich bin nämlich schüchtern..............^^
> So jetzt erwrte ich von dir eine Antwort.



ichwiederhole mich jetzt aber:

dickes GZ an Mayroi;

ihre posts bringen es auf den Punkt, was aber natürlich wieder nur n Teil der Diskussionsteilnehmer kapiert; hier wimmelts von Vorurteilen und Arroganz; und auch wenns schwer zu glauben sein mag: (fast) jeder von uns ist Opfer und Täter zugleich; wann immer "die Ösis", "die Deutschen", "die Nazis", "die Engländer" oder "die Schweizer" fällt hängt ein dicker Klumpen Vorurteil und Verallgemeinerung mit dran; und die Tatsache, daß hier so mancher nicht in der Lage ist, das zu verstehen gibt einigen dieser Vorurteile recht....

aber lasst euch bidde nicht davon abhalten weiterhin eure eigene Welt zu bauen, in der ALLE ANDEREN immer schuld sind, es redet sich doch jeder reife mensch auf die anderen aus, oder?

findest du, daß das nicht schon ausreicht?


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> ich habs nie abgestritten, aber bei euch gibts diese aufRECHTEn Recken auch noch immer... was diese Leute also um genau garnix besser macht als diese idioten bei uns; und das ist der springende Punkt:
> 
> bevor man zugibt, daß man selber um nix besser ist bewirft man andere mit dreck weils keine argumente mehr gibt...
> 
> ...



Nö hast du auch nie abgestritten aber.....du hast bis jetzt nur auf die Deutschen rumgehackt und den Osten als Rechtsradikal bezeichnet ohne irgendwas über dein eigenes land zu verlieren.
Sowas nenne ich nähmlich arm......


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Nö hast du auch nie abgestritten aber.....du hast bis jetzt nur auf die Deutschen rumgehackt und den Osten als Rechtsradikal bezeichnet ohne irgendwas über dein eigenes land zu verlieren.
> Sowas nenne ich nähmlich arm......



hmmm nur weil ich nicht geschrieben habe, daß es bei uns ähnliche Probleme gibt darf ich also nicht sagen daß ihr solche Probs habt?

und daß hier einige glattweg abstreiten daß es so ist ist auch ok?

wollt ihr vielleicht noch verleugnen was da vor 70 Jahren passiert ist? (und um dein Gegenargument vorwegzunehmen: ja, es ist auch bei uns passiert) wenn ja is das wiederbetätigung und strafbar...

das ist ja noch ärmer...


----------



## Neip (30. Juni 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Man hört oft, dass manche Nationen noch immer (zu recht) sehr empfindlich reagieren. Aber so krass ist es mir bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen.
> 
> Manche Wunden brauchen lange um zu heilen, es wird sich geben




Ja wir sind die Bösen Jungs, sagt mal kommt ihr euch eigentlich nicht selber ein bissl komisch vor? Ihr tut ja grade so als wären die anderen Nationen unschuldig


----------



## hunter2701 (30. Juni 2008)

Mayroi schrieb:


> hm wahnsinn wie ihr alles wisst man man man 3 jahre als ladendetektivin und von 100 dieben war ein pole bei



und der rest?


----------



## Urengroll (30. Juni 2008)

Ich bin Terraner............................^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonric (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> wollt ihr vielleicht noch verleugnen was da vor 70 Jahren passiert ist? (und um dein Gegenargument vorwegzunehmen: ja, es ist auch bei uns passiert) wenn ja is das wiederbetätigung und strafbar...
> 
> das ist ja noch ärmer...



Nein wir streiten das nicht ab...wir sind ja keine Österreicher ; ) 
Die mehr Täter als Opfer gewesen sind.


----------



## Exolarion (30. Juni 2008)

http://www.express.de/nachrichten?pagename...d=1207050439639

Auch wenn es mit 17000 Befragten nicht unbedingt ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis ist, so ist es um unser Ansehen  wohl zumindest nicht sooo schlecht bestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn dich ein Ami/Brite/etc. dich mit "Nazi" oder ähnlichem beschimpft würd ich vor allem einen kühlen Kopf bewahren - Machst dich nicht beliebter wenn du jetzt deinerseits anfängst ihn/sein Land zu beleidigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit meint, dass diese Umfrage-Ergebnisse schon einmal verlinkt wurden, sry.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (30. Juni 2008)

Jo liegt am 2 Weltkrieg. 
Die glauben alle das jeder Deutsche ein Nazi ist..
Die wissen ja ausserdem ned mal wer Hitler war.. also vollkommen klar das die sowas glauben^^
Und ausserdem sollte denen mal wer sagen das mehr Ausländer in Deutschland leben als Deutsche selber, also ist die Chance das jeder ein Nazi ist sehr gering..


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> Nein wir streiten das nicht ab...wir sind ja keine Österreicher ; )
> Die mehr Täter als Opfer gewesen sind.



hmm bei mir entsteht der Eindruck, daß du weder fremde posts bis zum Ende liest, noch ein interesse an einer Diskussion hast; daher --> Report und einen guten Tag


----------



## hunter2701 (30. Juni 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, daß da deutsche Geschichte - die des eigenen Landes - aufgearbeitet wird und es keinen Sinn macht, Verbrechen zu relativieren, wenn andere nicht besser waren. Es ist völlig unerheblich, daß andere "gleich schlimm" waren - wobei anzumerken ist, daß den "Vergleichern" offensichtlich nicht klar ist, daß der Genozid an den Juden tatsächlich in dieser Form eine singuläre Erscheinung ist. Eine derartige industrielle Massenvernichtung unter Berücksichtigung von Effizienz, Kosten-Leistungsrechnung, Logistik mit Zuhilfenahme aller damals möglichen wissenschaftlichen Methoden (Psychologie etwa) ist in der Weltgeschichte einmalig.
> 
> Bimmbamm



geschwollen kannst du ja reden, aber leider blödsinn!
die russen waren effektiver, denn wer über 100.000e juden im winter in die wolga jagd, kommt billiger davon.
also erst nachdenken, dann wikipedia benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> hmmm nur weil ich nicht geschrieben habe, daß es bei uns ähnliche Probleme gibt darf ich also nicht sagen daß ihr solche Probs habt?
> 
> und daß hier einige glattweg abstreiten daß es so ist ist auch ok?
> 
> ...



Hab ich dir das recht je abgesprochen?
Bei euch sind die probleme nicht nur ähnlich sondern gleich wenn nicht noch schlimmer.
Klar gibts bei uns Rechte klar gibts Rechte parteien und klar gibt es fremdenfeindlich übergriffe aber das gibt es bei euch auch nur hast du deine ersten posts so geschrieben als das man denken könnte Österreich wäre frei von solchen typen und ich würde kein anderes Land wegen solcher probleme anprangern wenn mein eignes land die gleichen probleme hat.

Sowas abzustreiten(Holocaust) ist arm ja ich gehör sicher auch nicht dazu.
Aber man muss leider sagen auch wenn es dich vieleicht stört das wir in Deutschland mit der vergangenheitsbewältigung weiter sind als in Österreich.

Vieleicht könnte man sich einen besseren ton angwöhnen und damit mein ich alle hier.


----------



## pk2 (30. Juni 2008)

Ich bin zwar Luxemburger und wohne auch in Luxemburg und es hat nichts mit WoW zu tun, aber hier hasst auch jeder die Deutschen. Finds blöd weil Deutschland eigentlich ganz cool ist. (ICH war gestern FÜR Deutschland!)


----------



## lakiller (30. Juni 2008)

also der großteil meiner familie lebt ihn england, und die haben mich noch nie nazi genannt *g*

es stimmt schon das man sogut wie überall - wenn man sich als deutscher outet - als nazi beschimpft wird, meine antwort = das warn nicht die deutschen , sondern die bösen österreicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lass die leute doch denken was sie wollen, ich weis das ich besser bin wie die , also kann man das normalerweise einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Dark Imperator (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> , aber auch der Krieg war auf jeden Fall gerechtfertigt.
> Denn im Irak ging es zu wie im dritten Reich bevor die USA dort einmarschiert ist.
> 
> Also denkt doch etwas nach bevor ihr hier so nen müll schreibt.



Und wer gibt den Amerikanern das Recht in andere Staaten einzumarschieren? Die Amis, zumindest ihre Führung, sind meiner Meinung nach der scheinheiligste Haufen, den es gibt, haben eine Menge Dreck am Stecken und marschieren einfach in jedes Land, das nicht pariert, ein; und es geht jedesmal um Profit, um nichts anderes! Es gibt ne Menge Staaten in denen es ungeheuerliche Menschenrechtsverletzungen gibt, da marschiert aber niemand ein, weil da nichts zu holen ist. Die Amis haben sogar im 1. Weltkrieg sich nur gegen uns gestellt, sie waren ja offiziell neutral, weil sie den anderen Staaten riesen Kredite gewährt hatten. Die hatten bloß Schiss, dass sie ihr Geld nicht bekommen.

@Sapper13: Sollte das mit den Grünen stimmen, sollte man den Betreffenden aus dem Land jagen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es kann ja wohl nicht angehen, dass Vertreter einer deutschen Partei die deutsche Flagge entehren. Als ich das gelesen hatte wär ich fast geplatzt vor Wut, es ist eine Schande, dass man in Deutschland so etwas toleriert. Hätte der sowas in bestimmten Regionen der USA mit deren Flagge getan, hätte der den nächsten Tag höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr erlebt.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (30. Juni 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> Nein wir streiten das nicht ab...wir sind ja keine Österreicher ; )
> Die mehr Täter als Opfer gewesen sind.



Ach halt die Schnauze..
Und in diesem Thread hier bist DU das OPFER. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reden wir in 20 Jahren nochmal drüber wenn wir den 3 Weltkrieg überstanden haben..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zla$h (30. Juni 2008)

Ich denke, dass die engländer oder wer auch immer das eher aus Spaß machen, um uns zu ärgern. Vllt verstehen sie nicht wie das für uns ist. Aber zu sagen, dass Engländer und Amerikaner nicht wissen wer Hitler ist etc würde ich eher bezweifeln.

Und als ich im Urlaub in Amerika war, war ich positiv überracht wie freundlich da viele sind. Im Fahrstuhl wurd ich zB von einem Basketballtrainer auf Dirk Nowitzki angesprochen und dass er Deutschland schön findet.


----------



## Fumacilla (30. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> meinte die bloodhound gang nicht mal irgendwann, dass die deutschen in den meisten ländern immer noch mit hitler assoziiert werden?
> aber über die frage ob das wirklich so ist hier zu spekulieren bringt doch nix. die große mehrheit hier ist nunmal deutsch und kann nur schwer wissen was andere nationen denken...



das ist nich nur mit den amis so, sondern auch mit den franzosen, den polen, den türken, den russen etc. aber: eben nicht mit jedem! jede nation,
jedes land und jeder ort hat eben seine schwarzen schaafe.

haben wir nicht auch genug leute die sagen: polen klauen alles, türken sind schläger, russen sind zuhälter bla bla bla? es sind doch alles immer nur einzelne meinungen. warum also darüber aufregen. wer sagt denn das wir besser sind?

begegnest du deinem gegenüber mit toleranz und respekt, bekommst du das in den meisten fällen auch entsprechend zurück. die wenigsten sind intolerant oder ignorant. lass es 5 engländer gewesen sein auf seinem server die das über ihn gesagt haben. bei ca 500 spielern wären das auch nur 1%!

und wir sind hordentiere...alle samt..... wenn einer anfängt zu schimpfen ziehen doch oft genug 30% nach und wissen selbst nicht mal wieso... das fängt schon im brachlandchat oder bg an.

so long...

greetz fuma


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Sowas abzustreiten(Holocaust) ist arm ja ich gehör sicher auch nicht dazu.
> Aber man muss leider sagen auch wenn es dich vieleicht stört das wir in Deutschland mit der vergangenheitsbewältigung weiter sind als in Österreich.



lol?

das sagt jemand der in einem staat mit einer mitte-rechts regierung lebt? in dem die Hetzjagd von Mügeln grade mal n dreivierteljahr her ist und in der die "armen verleiteten Jugendlichen" grade mal mit 600 Euro geldstrafe rechnen müssen wenn sie 8 Inder mit rechtsradikalen Parolen durch ein Dorf jagen und die Dorfbewohner zuschauen?

bist du dir da sicher mit dem was du sagst oder meinst du mit Vergangenheitsbewältigung die tollen Sprüche wie "der Adolf war eh ein Österreicher, also sind wir net schuld"?


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

War nicht Deutschland vor nicht langer zeit laut einer BBC umfrage mit das beliebteste land?


----------



## hunter2701 (30. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Ach halt die Schnauze..
> Und in diesem Thread hier bist DU das OPFER.
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt haben 2 ösis auf die gleich antwort geantwortet und beide fühlten sich gleich angegriffen und beide mussten zurückbeleidigen, macht also 100% intolleranz bei den ösis! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da fällt mir nur ein: wem der schuh passt.....!!!!!!


----------



## Leonric (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> hmm bei mir entsteht der Eindruck, daß du weder fremde posts bis zum Ende liest, noch ein interesse an einer Diskussion hast; daher --> Report und einen guten Tag



ja so seit ihr ; )  die wahrheit schmerzt wen sie ein selber betrifft.
aber anderen andauernd mit der Nazi/2 Weltkrieg keule eine rüber hauen das ist natürlich ok.


----------



## luXz (30. Juni 2008)

Das kenne ich da in CS auch einige leute deutsche hassen, wenn sie dich fragen "where r u from?" und man mit "ger" antwortet, stößt man oft auf Abneigung.


----------



## -Josh- (30. Juni 2008)

furious schrieb:


> schottland kann england nicht leiden
> irland kann england nicht leiden
> frankreich kann england nicht leiden



Ich kann england nicht leiden ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weis nicht woran es liegt, aber ich mag genausowenig die USA ( wohl wegen der schlechten politischen Spitze ), Frankreich, Jamaika ( ich war da ... alles nur kiffer .. aber wirklich nur kiffer o.O) ...
Naja, es gibt aber eben auch ausnahmen...
Aber jemanden zu verprügeln, finde ich übertrieben !! 

Naja ... Es gibt immer jemanden der dich nicht mag, und jemanden den du nicht magst!


----------



## Shredder87 (30. Juni 2008)

Naja in Deutschland gibt es auch Konflikte die es eigentlich nicht mehr geben sollte. Die Ossi/Wessi sagen wir mal Fede.
Und das die Comdians im West Fernsehen immernoch ihre spässchen machen find ich schon lange nicht mehr ok. Meine Meinung nach sollte sowas nicht mehr angesprochen werden. Aber es wird es immernoch darauf rumgeritten.

Daran merkt man das es immer die Mauer gibt und zwar in Köpfen der Menschen.

So jetzt aber B2T:
Jep es liegt immernoch am 2.WK das wir noch von anderen Nationen als Nazi geschimpft werden.
Deswegen darf man als Deutscher auch keinen Nationalstolz zeigen. Die anderen Nationen dürfen das ja da Sie das böse deutsche Reich zu Fall gebracht haben.


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> jetzt haben 2 ösis auf die gleich antwort geantwortet und beide fühlten sich gleich angegriffen und beide mussten zurückbeleidigen, macht also 100% intolleranz bei den ösis!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo, daß man Leute aus Österreich halt mal mit ner abwertenden Bezeichnung bedenkt ist ja auch voll ok, ne? wir deutschen ham uns ja nix vorzuwerfen, wa? wir sind ja immer astrein und so; und, mein gott... sollen sie sich doch ärgern drüber... is doch nich unsere Schuld....

mal ehrlich: wieviele abwertende Bezeichnungen über euch deutsche sind hier gefallen? und wieviele mal darf ich nu schon "Ösi" lesen?

aber bleib nur weiter so selbstgerecht... denn wem der schuh passt...


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> lol?
> 
> das sagt jemand der in einem staat mit einer mitte-rechts regierung lebt? in dem die Hetzjagd von Mügeln grade mal n dreivierteljahr her ist und in der die "armen verleiteten Jugendlichen" grade mal mit 600 Euro geldstrafe rechnen müssen wenn sie 8 Inder mit rechtsradikalen Parolen durch ein Dorf jagen und die Dorfbewohner zuschauen?
> 
> bist du dir da sicher mit dem was du sagst oder meinst du mit Vergangenheitsbewältigung die tollen Sprüche wie "der Adolf war eh ein Österreicher, also sind wir net schuld"?



Mitte-Rechts?
Weißt du was die CDU für eine Partei ist und die SPD?
Hätten wir ein Mitte-Rechts Regierung dann hätte es von seiten der EU schon sanktionen gegeben wie damals in Österreich.
Die CDU ist eine christdemokratische, konservative Volkspartei und das Konservative hat sie eigentlich auch schon lange nicht mehr.
Und die SPD ist eine Sozialdemokratische Partei die mehr tendenzen zu links als zu Mitte hat.
Wir haben eigentlich eine Mitte-Mitte Regierung wenn man das so nennen darf.

Und mit vergangenheitsbewältigung meine ich das sich viele Österreicher als Opfer der Nazis sehen was aber nicht so ist.


----------



## BimmBamm (30. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> geschwollen kannst du ja reden, aber leider blödsinn!



Lies richtig: Da steht mehr als nur "Effektivität". Da steht was von "industriellem Massenmord" nebst "Einbezug aller damaligen möglichen Methoden der Wissenschaft". Du kannst mir sicherlich sagen, wer das in dieser Größenordnung sonst noch gemacht hat? 



> also erst nachdenken, dann wikipedia benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann Hilberg und Baumann lesen! Wiki reicht nicht; es gibt ein paar Bücher zu dem Thema.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Vernichtu...%A4ischen_Juden
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zygmunt_Bauman

Bimmbamm


----------



## Destuk (30. Juni 2008)

mir gehts auf alle alle fälle auch so muss ich sagen , ich habe ohne das es rasistisch klingen soll sowieso schlechte erfahrungen mit ausländern gemacht! (wurde beklaut, zamgeschlagen,bespuckt und das alles am hellichten tage in ner deutschen kleinstadt.....)

auch fällt mir auf das wir bei der em gesehen einen auf "fair" machen und reden wie gut doch die gegner spielen und  das sies auch verdient hätten usw. und im ausland kommen sätze wie " wir fressen die deutschen und dazu gibts kartoffeln " etc.....

wir deutschen hams nicht leicht aber ich denke da is es wichtig nen bisl stolz zu zeigen und aller welt zu zeigen wie deutschland wirklich is!!!

mfg


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Mitte-Rechts?
> Weißt du was die CDU für eine Partei ist und die SPD?
> Hätten wir ein Mitte-Rechts Regierung dann hätte es von seiten der EU schon sanktionen gegeben wie damals in Österreich.
> Die CDU ist eine christdemokratische, konservative Volkspartei und das Konservative hat sie eigentlich auch schon lange nicht mehr.
> ...



christdemokratisch.... mitte und so... ist schon ok?

und was is nu mit Mügeln und der tollen Vergangenheitsbewältigung?

komm schon, ich warte immer noch auf ne Antwort...

aber wahrscheinlich ham die medien das ja nur aufgebauscht, weil man die Inder ja nur im Schrittempo durchs Dorf *geprügelt* hat; die mussten ja nich davon*laufen*


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (30. Juni 2008)

Ich bin jetzt kein Nazi oderso aber..

Damals im 2 Weltkrieg war Deutschland und Österreich der Täter, und jetzt sind sie die Opfer.. 
In Deutschland wurde ein Mann von 2 Türken niedergeschlagen.
In Österreich wurde ein Politiker von 2 Türken geschlagen und getötet.
uvm..........

Die Ausländer in unserem Land beschimpfen unser Land, aber warum leben sie dann hier?
Vor 5 Jahren sagte ein Türke zu mir: "Du H****sohn ich töte deine Mutter, im 3. Weltkrieg werden die Türken an die Macht kommen und Österreich und Deutschland zerstören." Daraufhin hat der meinen besten Freund angestochen... und der ist ein paar Tage später im Krankenhaus gestorben...

Vor 70 Jahren war das alles anders... ich würde es neben den vielen Toten als 'schöne Zeit' bezeichnen. Da gehörte ein Land noch den Inländern. Doch jetzt ist ds komplett anders..


----------



## hunter2701 (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> lol?
> 
> das sagt jemand der in einem staat mit einer mitte-rechts regierung lebt? in dem die Hetzjagd von Mügeln grade mal n dreivierteljahr her ist und in der die "armen verleiteten Jugendlichen" grade mal mit 600 Euro geldstrafe rechnen müssen wenn sie 8 Inder mit rechtsradikalen Parolen durch ein Dorf jagen und die Dorfbewohner zuschauen?
> 
> bist du dir da sicher mit dem was du sagst oder meinst du mit Vergangenheitsbewältigung die tollen Sprüche wie "der Adolf war eh ein Österreicher, also sind wir net schuld"?




rofl!

das sagt der, der haider gewählt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach ja stimmt ja, du warst es nicht, dass waren die anderen 55%, du nicht!

omg, deine abneigung gegen uns deutsche kommt ja wohl nicht von ungefähr. da gibt es eine schöne studie über euch österreicher:  http://www.eurozine.com/articles/2000-12-20-gauss-de.html

ich glaube, 70% kann man davon glauben! und die gehörst dann sicherlich zu den anderen 30%... moment, hatten wir das nicht schon mal vor 63 jahren??? nein, da täusche ich mich.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (30. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> jetzt haben 2 ösis auf die gleich antwort geantwortet und beide fühlten sich gleich angegriffen und beide mussten zurückbeleidigen, macht also 100% intolleranz bei den ösis!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe, wir wehren uns wenigstens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wieso hasst ihr Deutschen uns Österreicher?
Ich hab soviele Freunde in Deutschland.. Ich liebe dieses Land wie mein eigenes!


----------



## Aplizzier (30. Juni 2008)

Also ich war mal auf nem Englischen Ts und als sie meine Akzent hörten gings gleich " LoL, hes a Nazi"


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> rofl!
> 
> das sagt der, der haider gewählt hat
> 
> ...



gz, schon wieder wird verallgemeinert;

ich warte immer noch auf ne Antwort bezüglich Mügeln?

was ist nu? warum wird das hier so krass ignoriert?

is wohl nie passiert, oder wie?

vergangenheitsbewältigung heisst net zu sagen "die anderen sind genauso schuld", wenn du das denkst hast du es net begriffen...

btw: daß irgendwann irgendwer in Österreich den "Bärentaler" mit 55% gewählt hätte ist mir neu; vielleicht als Landeshauptmann in Kärnten oder so... mag sein; leider gottes ist Kärnten ein Bundesland und nicht ident mit dem Staat Österreich... und wieder wird mit dreck geworfen, weil die argumente fehlen... ich gratuliere


----------



## sevendays5 (30. Juni 2008)

das selbe erlebte ich auf deutschen servern. nachdem ich eine gruppe für irgendeine ini gefunden habe/pvp-stammgrp, hab ich mich im TS als türke geoutet, da wurde ich gleich als kanacke beleidigt und man hat mich aus der grp gekickt. 

oder in den gilden, in der ich drin bin mit meinen mains/twinks ist das selbe spiel, erst machen sie "kanackenwitze" und wenn ich die leute aufkläre, das ich das nich so sonderlich mag, weil ich eine mimose bin, haben sie sich nochmehr lustig gemacht und meinten ich solle /G ausschalten :/...blödes deutschland, macht kein spass als türke hier zu leben


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> christdemokratisch.... mitte und so... ist schon ok?
> 
> und was is nu mit Mügeln und der tollen Vergangenheitsbewältigung?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube eher dir fällt darauf keine richtige antwort ein was ist denn an einer christdemokratische partei rechts?

Und ja das in Mügeln war scheiße aber das wissen wir alle.
Aber da du so an Mügeln hängst.....sag mal bei euch wurden doch mal einige Polizisten wegen Fahrlässiger tötung angeklagt und ein Notarzt.
Die Opfer waren Schwarzafrikaner was sagst du denn dazu?


----------



## hunter2701 (30. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Hehe, wir wehren uns wenigstens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich mag die österreicher auch, ein schönes land, nette menschen, auch wenn man sie teilweise nicht versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich lasse mich nicht gerne über einen kamm scheren!
ich bin kein nazi und finde solche aussagen oder schuldverteilungen total für den a****. jeder hat sein päckchen zu tragen, österreicher und deutsche, wir haben eine gemeinsame geschichte, also ist keiner von uns besser,oder?


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher dir fällt darauf keine richtige antwort ein was ist denn an einer christdemokratische partei rechts?
> 
> Und ja das in Mügeln war scheiße aber das wissen wir alle.
> Aber da du so an Mügeln hängst.....sag mal bei euch wurden doch mal einige Polizisten wegen Fahrlässiger tötung angeklagt und ein Notarzt.
> Die Opfer waren Schwarzafrikaner was sagst du denn dazu?



ebenso scheisse; und was sagst du zu unserer Mitte-Mitte-Regierung in Österreich?

patt oder wie?

klar, wenn wieder wem nix einfällt nennt er uns erstmal richtig abwertend "Ösis", und dann kommt die Haider-Keule


----------



## Fumacilla (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> und was is nu mit Mügeln und der tollen Vergangenheitsbewältigung?
> 
> komm schon, ich warte immer noch auf ne Antwort...
> 
> aber wahrscheinlich ham die medien das ja nur aufgebauscht, weil man die Inder ja nur im Schrittempo durchs Dorf *geprügelt* hat; die mussten ja nich davon*laufen*




reitest du gerne auf dingen rum die eine kleine gruppe betrifft von 80 mio deutschen? 



Faulmaul schrieb:


> christdemokratisch.... mitte und so... ist schon ok?



öhm du hast vollkommen recht... er hat sich vertan... ich würde eher sogar (man vergesse fdp und linke nich) auf eine miite-links regierung tippen =) wenigsten fast... denn komischer weise gewinnt die linke immer mehr zusagen.

EDIT: wer sich in der deutschen politik nicht auskennt, hält besser die füße still...


----------



## Descartes (30. Juni 2008)

Mugrim schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einiger Zeit schon auf dem englischen Server Al'Akir und bin auch ziemlich zufrieden damit...Aber warum hasst jeder (übertrieben ich weiß, sagen wir eher manche) was gegen Deutsche und gibt das auch noch offen im Partychann zu? Wenn man denjenigen aber anspricht, kommen so Sätze wie:
> 
> "Sry i cant explain that, cause i speak bad english"
> 
> ...



Das war der  Start der diskussion und wo sind wir jetzt?

Geht alle mal 5 min an die frische luft und kommt wieder wenn ihr Diskutieren könnt.
Man liest nur noch das übliche blabla auf Bild niveau...

Ahja und ich hab ne bitte an die Östereicher hier, 
ich kenn "Ösi" nur als verniedlichte abkürzung von Östereich.
Was steckt dahinter das ihr gleich alle aufschreit es sei ne beleidigung?


----------



## Dark Imperator (30. Juni 2008)

Krazu schrieb:


> Das diese Kacknoobs von euren Großeltern den aus Österreich verjagten Schickelgruber groß gemacht haben und damit verantwortlich zeichnen für das größte bekannte Unglück der letzten zweitausend Jahre gewürzt mit einen besonders üblen Genozid das wird man euch nicht so schnell verzeihen.



Überleg lieber was du da sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , meine Großeltern haben nichts verbrochen, mein Großvater wär sogar fast vor ein Kriegsgericht gekommen, weil er sich nur ein bischen gewehrt hatte. Ich kann echt nicht verstehen, wie man uns, die wir um Toleranz und Wiedergutmachung streben, immer wieder beleidigt und entehrt.

@Sapper13: Lass dich nicht entmutigen, dass du trotz deines Alters in der Lage bist objektiv und wohlformuliert deine Argumente darbringen kannst spricht für dich und nicht gegen dich. Schießlich ist die Jugend unsere Zukunft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (30. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> ich mag die österreicher auch, ein schönes land, nette menschen, auch wenn man sie teilweise nicht versteht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo ganz genau so seh ich das auch !!!!!


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (30. Juni 2008)

weil wir im fußball besser sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shredder87 (30. Juni 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> das selbe erlebte ich auf deutschen servern. nachdem ich eine gruppe für irgendeine ini gefunden habe/pvp-stammgrp, hab ich mich im TS als türke geoutet, da wurde ich gleich als kanacke beleidigt und man hat mich aus der grp gekickt.
> 
> oder in den gilden, in der ich drin bin mit meinen mains/twinks ist das selbe spiel, erst machen sie "kanackenwitze" und wenn ich die leute aufkläre, das ich das nich so sonderlich mag, weil ich eine mimose bin, haben sie sich nochmehr lustig gemacht und meinten ich solle /G ausschalten :/...blödes deutschland, macht kein spass als türke hier zu leben



Hm sehr merkwürdig. Bei uns gibs sowas nicht. Bist wohl in der falschen Gilde würd ich mal meinen.


----------



## -Therion- (30. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> geschwollen kannst du ja reden, aber leider blödsinn!
> die russen waren effektiver, denn wer über 100.000e juden im winter in die wolga jagd, kommt billiger davon.
> also erst nachdenken, dann wikipedia benutzen
> 
> ...




Und die Verharmlosung des Holocaust steht in Deutschland unter Strafe. Da kannst du dann mal im Knast nachdenken.

Relativierergeschmeiß wie du kann mit geschwollenen Augen und Lippen Blödsinn reden.


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> ebenso scheisse; und was sagst du zu unserer Mitte-Mitte-Regierung in Österreich?
> 
> patt oder wie?
> 
> klar, wenn wieder wem nix einfällt nennt er uns erstmal richtig abwertend "Ösis", und dann kommt die Haider-Keule



Eure Mitte-Mitte Regierung wird mit sicherheit in ordnung sein sonst hätte die EU die sanktion nicht beendet.


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

@  hunter2701  schöner link intressant zu lesen

@DogTheBountyHunter ist doch quark das das angeblich euch alle Deutschen hassen ........


Ich  hab irgendwie das gefühl das so manches mimöschen  jedes bissel gefrozel immer gleich bierernst nimmt.....ich glaube was der welt fehlt ist das man bissel mehr übersich selber schmunzeln/lachen können .......


----------



## Deathfinger (30. Juni 2008)

Was mir grade auffällt ^^: Die Sowjetunion hätte ja angeblich genauso viele Menschen getötet wie Nazi-Deutschland, da hätte ich gerne Zahlen zu... Bei mir steht der WWII mit 55 Millionen Opfer da...

Es ist doch generell so, dass Menschen, und dazu zähle ich mich auch ^^, dazu veranlagt sind zu verallgemeinern. Das wird wohl leider immer so bleiben...
Der WWI+II, wohl die größten Verbrechen der Menschheit, wurde unter anderem von Deutschland initiiert... ihr könnt wohl kaum verlangen, dass man das so schnell mal eben vergisst?!



> Und ausserdem sollte denen mal wer sagen das mehr Ausländer in Deutschland leben als Deutsche selber, also ist die Chance das jeder ein Nazi ist sehr gering..


Ich hab kein Plan ob du das ernst meinst, wenn ja: Geh mal aus deinem Kellerzimmer raus, wenn nicht: bitte mit Ironie kennzeichnen oder besser formulieren.



> geschwollen kannst du ja reden, aber leider blödsinn!
> die russen waren effektiver, denn wer über 100.000e juden im winter in die wolga jagd, kommt billiger davon.
> also erst nachdenken, dann wikipedia benutzen



Schade, dass du selber nicht nachdenkst :-/...
Ich weiß echt nicht, was man dazu noch sagen soll ...



> Hm sehr merkwürdig. Bei uns gibs sowas nicht. Bist wohl in der falschen Gilde würd ich mal meinen.


Mag sein, aber solche Leute findet man in ganz Deutschland (mein Verstand sagt mir, diese Leute sind die Minderheit, mein Gefühl was anderes) ebenso wie in jedem Land... 



> Tja das ist so etwas wie "Wie du mir, so ich dir!".
> Man kann mittlerweile Deutschland + Österreich als zweite Türkei bezeichnen >.<
> Ich habe NUR Probleme mit Türken, völlig ohne Grund fangen die an mich und andere zu beleidigen und greifen sofort zur Gewalt, und ich finde es schön das es doch noch ein paar Deutsche + Österreicher gibt die sich dagegen wehren !
> Wenns dir keinen 'Spaß' macht hier, dann geh. Auf wiedersehen.


Gibts eine Funktion im Forum, die Beiträge eines bestimmten Users ausblendet, eine Ignore-Liste fürs Forum sozusagen? 
Mal wieder bin ich sprachlos... (Achtung: Nicht ernstgemeint!) manchmal nehme ich es den Russen doch übel, dass sie das deutsche Volk nicht ausgerottet haben, eben nach dem Motto "Wie du mir, so ich dir!"...



Was treibt Leute dazu, so einen Bullshit zu schreiben?!?! Ich sollte diesen Thread umgehen, denn hier kommt echt nur noch Bullshit raus (Nazis outen sich auch mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (30. Juni 2008)

die meisten trauig aber war halten deutsche halt für nazis das ist das problem


----------



## -Therion- (30. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt kein Nazi oderso aber..
> 
> Damals im 2 Weltkrieg war Deutschland und Österreich der Täter, und jetzt sind sie die Opfer..
> In Deutschland wurde ein Mann von 2 Türken niedergeschlagen.
> ...



Oh ja die von Türken vergasten armen Deutschen.

Und verbreite deine Lügenpropaganda im nationalen Weltnetz.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (30. Juni 2008)

"das selbe erlebte ich auf deutschen servern. nachdem ich eine gruppe für irgendeine ini gefunden habe/pvp-stammgrp, hab ich mich im TS als türke geoutet, da wurde ich gleich als kanacke beleidigt und man hat mich aus der grp gekickt. 

oder in den gilden, in der ich drin bin mit meinen mains/twinks ist das selbe spiel, erst machen sie "kanackenwitze" und wenn ich die leute aufkläre, das ich das nich so sonderlich mag, weil ich eine mimose bin, haben sie sich nochmehr lustig gemacht und meinten ich solle /G ausschalten :/...blödes deutschland, macht kein spass als türke hier zu leben"

Tja das ist so etwas wie "Wie du mir, so ich dir!".
Man kann mittlerweile Deutschland + Österreich als zweite Türkei bezeichnen >.<
Ich habe NUR Probleme mit Türken, völlig ohne Grund fangen die an mich und andere zu beleidigen und greifen sofort zur Gewalt, und ich finde es schön das es doch noch ein paar Deutsche + Österreicher gibt die sich dagegen wehren !
Wenns dir keinen 'Spaß' macht hier, dann geh. Auf wiedersehen.


----------



## Krushtar (30. Juni 2008)

War ma in England.. Sin mit so nem geilen Bus gefahrn und da standen doch echt paar Engländer an der Straße und machn den Hitlergruß zu uns... sehr geil ey -.-


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> reitest du gerne auf dingen rum die eine kleine gruppe betrifft von 80 mio deutschen?



ja, ebenso wies mir in der Diskussion ergeht springe ich nu mit euch um....

wo ist der unterschied? wenn ich mich das traue --> pöse pöse *mitdemfingerzeig*

wenns deine Landsleute machen --> hurraaaa, alle anderen sind schuld, wir sind ja sooooooo arm

kommst dir nicht n bissl bigott vor?

btw: mein argument aus dem zusammenhang zu reissen ist auch n geschickter schachzug; daß bei euch Mügeln ein Alarmsignal für das Vorhandensein eines fruchtbaren rechtsradikalen Nährbodens gesehen wird ist dir aber immernoch nicht klar, sonst würdest nicht von "kleine gruppe" reden.... achja, ich vergaß ja... ist ja ALLES IN ORDNUNG IN DEUTSCHLAND... keine Panik; und wenn sie sich doch mal bei uns verirren sollten prügeln wir sie halt nach hause, dahin wo sie herkommen!



Fumacilla schrieb:


> EDIT: wer sich in der deutschen politik nicht auskennt, hält besser die füße still...



korrekt; drum redet bitte weiter über die Österreichische Politik und verbreitet erfundene Zahlen, denn ein Auffassungsunterschied über die politische Richtung einer Partei ist garantiert schlimmer als eine Lüge, oder?


----------



## hunter2701 (30. Juni 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Und die Verharmlosung des Holocaust steht in Deutschland unter Strafe. Da kannst du dann mal im Knast nachdenken.
> 
> Relativierergeschmeiß wie du kann mit geschwollenen Augen und Lippen Blödsinn reden.



angeborene dummheit anscheinend nicht!
lese bitte alles, es ging allein um das kostenprinzip.

und wenn du weitergelesen hättest, dann hättest du dir deinen kommentar gespart.
also fällst deins unter übler nachrede, und auch die ist nach StGB 186 auch strafbar, also erzähle hier nix von strafe, wenn du keine ahnung hast.

erst kieken, dann quieken!


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (30. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube auch, dass viele einfach keine Ahnung von Geschichte haben, wobei ich das jetzt nicht allein auf die Engländer beziehe.
Unser Englischlehrer sagt mal jeder Engländer kennt 2 deutsche Wörter: "Scheiße und Hitler"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (30. Juni 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Oh ja die von Türken vergasten armen Deutschen.
> 
> Und verbreite deine Lügenpropaganda im nationalen Weltnetz.



Danke, vielleicht finden sich da noch welche die die gleiche Meinung haben wie ich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (30. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> angeborene dummheit anscheinend nicht!
> lese bitte alles, es ging allein um das kostenprinzip.



Es ging eben _nicht_ allein um das Kostenprinzip! Bitte anderen nicht Dummheit bzw. Leseschwäche vorwerfen, wenn man selbst so ein paar kleine Probleme mit simplen Texten hat.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Feosk (30. Juni 2008)

Schaut euch mal von "Fawlty Towers" die Folge "Die Deutschen kommen" an :-)


----------



## dergrossegonzo (30. Juni 2008)

Es gibt eine recht einfache Faustregel für solche Aussagen und solches Denken:

Je tiefer der soziale Status liegt und je tiefer die Allgemeinbildung um so rassistischer sind die Menschen und ihre Aussagen.

Eine Ableitung auf WoW-Spieler unterlasse ich jetzt einfach mal weil das eh zu pauschal wäre und die Aussagen, selbst wenn
Du die von 5-10 gehört hast, einfach nicht repräsentativ sind.

Ich selbst war schon oft in Schottland, zwei mal in England und sehr oft in London (ja, ja ich weiß das ist auch England) und hatte 
noch keine dummen Anspachen. 
In Frankreich dagegen schon - inschließlich "Hiltergruß" 

In USA hingegen bekommt man eher so etwas wie Begeisterung zu spüren, wenn man sich als Deutscher outet.

Warum schimpfen denn Deutsche auf die "Ittaker" "Kümmeltürken" und was weiß ich noch ?

Das sind die gleichen Geistigen Kleingärtner in der 'Made-in-Germany-Ausführung'.

Also, mach Dir nix draus und sag doch einfach, Du bist aus der Schweiz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mofsens (30. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> "das selbe erlebte ich auf deutschen servern. nachdem ich eine gruppe für irgendeine ini gefunden habe/pvp-stammgrp, hab ich mich im TS als türke geoutet, da wurde ich gleich als kanacke beleidigt und man hat mich aus der grp gekickt.
> 
> oder in den gilden, in der ich drin bin mit meinen mains/twinks ist das selbe spiel, erst machen sie "kanackenwitze" und wenn ich die leute aufkläre, das ich das nich so sonderlich mag, weil ich eine mimose bin, haben sie sich nochmehr lustig gemacht und meinten ich solle /G ausschalten :/...blödes deutschland, macht kein spass als türke hier zu leben"
> 
> ...




deine weltanschauung und ignoranz kotzen mich an.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (30. Juni 2008)

mofsens schrieb:


> deine weltanschauung und ignoranz kotzen mich an.



Dann lies sie nicht.


----------



## -Therion- (30. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> angeborene dummheit anscheinend nicht!
> lese bitte alles, es ging allein um das kostenprinzip.
> 
> und wenn du weitergelesen hättest, dann hättest du dir deinen kommentar gespart.
> ...



Willste es drauf ankommen lassen Freundchen?

Mit deiner menschenverachtenden Scheiße kannste bei deinem SS-Opa prollen.


----------



## sevendays5 (30. Juni 2008)

Shredder87 schrieb:


> Hm sehr merkwürdig. Bei uns gibs sowas nicht. Bist wohl in der falschen Gilde würd ich mal meinen.




das war auch sehr selten! in 3 jahren wow musste ja sowas auch mal vorkommen, ich wollts nicht verallgemeinern.



""Tja das ist so etwas wie "Wie du mir, so ich dir!".
Man kann mittlerweile Deutschland + Österreich als zweite Türkei bezeichnen >.<
Ich habe NUR Probleme mit Türken, völlig ohne Grund fangen die an mich und andere zu beleidigen und greifen sofort zur Gewalt, und ich finde es schön das es doch noch ein paar Deutsche + Österreicher gibt die sich dagegen wehren !
Wenns dir keinen 'Spaß' macht hier, dann geh. Auf wiedersehen.""

naja, ich finds doof das man sich auf das niveau dieser menschen selbstständig abstuft. und dein auf wiedersehen kannste dir ersparen, ich bin hier in germany gebohren und aufgewachsen, habe eine deutsche frau und genug deutsche freunde, die nicht so doof sind und ihre meinung verallgemeinern lassen, tja es gibt solche und österreicher


----------



## Scremo (30. Juni 2008)

hi du..

also ich kann dir leider nur zustimmen, ein freund von mir war mal auf klassenfart in london und die haben dort einige sehenswürdigkeiten angeschaut .. eine gruppe von egnländern kam vor bei und schrie auf öffendlicher straße:" Die nazi, die!"

oder eine verkäuferin im supermarkt wollte ihnen kein hackfleisch verkaufen und die sind dan zum geschäftsführer gegenagen und haben sich bei denen beschwert und er sagte ihnen das er seine produkte an niemanden verkaufen "muss" und an "german nazis" schon garnicht.. und immer so weiter

allgemein sind sie sehr deutschfeindlich nicht alle, aber ich kann denke ich mit wahren worten sagen "die meißten" 

ich spiele nebenbei css und bf2 und wenn ich da auf nem englischen server laden werde ich oft von einem bot auto-gekickt oder von einem admin wenn ich mich mit freunden ingame auf deutsch unterhalte...

ich selber habe leider noch nie positive erfahrungen mit engländern gemacht .. leider


----------



## hunter2701 (30. Juni 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Es ging eben _nicht_ allein um das Kostenprinzip! Bitte anderen nicht Dummheit bzw. Leseschwäche vorwerfen, wenn man selbst so ein paar kleine Probleme mit simplen Texten hat.
> 
> Bimmbamm



anscheinend ist das ansteckend!

1. ging es darum, dass die russen auch juden ermordet haben und zwar 100.000e, darüber kein wort gesprochen wird.
2. kammst du dann und hast geschwollen von effektivtät und systematik geredet, wo ich dir dann antwortet was billiger und effektiver ist, vergasen oder im winter in die wolga jagen?
3. hilft dir nur noch alphatelefon : http://www.alphabetisierung.de/
4. alternativ kannst du auch die telefonseelsorge anrufen, die beschäftigen sich mit dir oder
5. bin dir einen knochen um den hals, dann spielt vielleicht der hund mit dir.
6. wird mir die rechtsradikalismus hier langsam zu dumm, schönen tag noch, auch an unsere gäste und nachbarländer


----------



## hunter2701 (30. Juni 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Willste es drauf ankommen lassen Freundchen?
> 
> Mit deiner menschenverachtenden Scheiße kannste bei deinem SS-Opa prollen.



auch für dich gilt: http://www.alphabetisierung.de/

ich lasse es gerne darauf ankommen, lese alles oder hdf.
und wenn du mich noch einmal als ss-mann betitels, dann können wir es gerne ausprobieren.


----------



## Mompster (30. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt kein Nazi oderso aber..
> 
> Damals im 2 Weltkrieg war Deutschland und Österreich der Täter, und jetzt sind sie die Opfer..
> In Deutschland wurde ein Mann von 2 Türken niedergeschlagen.
> ...




Meine Bildung und der mir erzogene Anstand verbieten es mir Dich hier auf's übelste zu beleidigen, aber es fällt mir schwer.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (30. Juni 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> das war auch sehr selten! in 3 jahren wow musste ja sowas auch mal vorkommen, ich wollts nicht verallgemeinern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was meinst du mit "Es gibt solche und Österreicher" ?!
Siehst du.. da fängt es schon wieder an..


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

ja ne, ist alle ok hier; führt euch weiter auf wie in dem Thread:

*alle anderen sind schuld, und das immer*

merken, das ist ganz wichtig!

und wenn ihr mal wieder angefeindet werdet sagt den leuten gleich, daß sie selber schuld sind daran, daß sie euch net mögen.... es machen nur die anderen fehler, nie man selbst


----------



## lutka (30. Juni 2008)

Krazu schrieb:


> Nun Deutsche werden aus guten Grund in Europa und auch in vielen Ländern der Welt gehaßt.
> Das diese Kacknoobs von euren Großeltern den aus Österreich verjagten Schickelgruber groß gemacht haben und damit verantwortlich zeichnen für das größte bekannte Unglück der letzten zweitausend Jahre gewürzt mit einen besonders üblen Genozid das wird man euch nicht so schnell verzeihen.
> Natürlich kann ein nach fünfundvierzieg Geborener nichts für die Taten seiner Eltern aber man wird es euch dennoch noch viele Generationen lang vorhalten.
> Achtet einfach auf euren Schatten wenn ihr den Boden eurer ehemalgigen Kriegsgegner betretet. Euer Schatten trägt dann Uniform. Die Uniform der SS.
> ...




hmmmm, in wien hat er aber sein handwerk gelernt... und groß ist er gemacht worden. ich werde mich NICHT für die taten meiner großeltern rechtfertigen. genau so wenig wie die russen oder chinesen (stalins bilanz: 20.000.000 tote, maos bilanz: 40.000.000 tote, da seiht hitler mit "nur" 8.000.000 ja wie ein lämmchen aus) mein schatten trägt keine uniform. mein schatten entspringt meiner wenigkeit, nicht die meiner vorfahren. oder soll ich mich gegenüber rothaariger frauen rechtfertigen, nur weil sie von der allgemeinen bevölkerung im mittelalter als hexen denunziert worden sind? ich glaube nicht.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (30. Juni 2008)

Mompster schrieb:


> Meine Bildung und der mir erzogene Anstand verbieten es mir Dich hier auf's übelste zu beleidigen, aber es fällt mir schwer.



Verträgst wohl die Wahrheit nicht oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alphataure (30. Juni 2008)

so weit ich weissen waren die nazis bei uns nur knapp über 10% und der rest is einfach nur mitgezogen wie in nen wahn


----------



## -Therion- (30. Juni 2008)

Ja die alten Parolen "Die andern haben aber auch Menschen umgebracht und darüber redet niemand blabla".

Bei 5 70ern und einer einzigen 13 Mann Gilde empfehle ich dir wirklich dringendst mal an die frische Luft zu gehen oder mal die Telefonseelsorge in Anspruch zu nehmen.


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Alphataure schrieb:


> so weit ich weissen waren die nazis bei uns nur knapp über 10% und der rest is einfach nur mitgezogen wie in nen wahn



jo... so hättet ihr es gerne... DAS ALSO IST VERGANGENHEITSBEWÄLTIGUNG!

wir warens garnet! das war nur ne minderheit....


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

Deathfinger schrieb:


> Was mir grade auffällt ^^: Die Sowjetunion hätte ja angeblich genauso viele Menschen getötet wie Nazi-Deutschland, da hätte ich gerne Zahlen zu... Bei mir steht der WWII mit 55 Millionen Opfer da...
> 
> Es ist doch generell so, dass Menschen, und dazu zähle ich mich auch ^^, dazu veranlagt sind zu verallgemeinern. Das wird wohl leider immer so bleiben...
> Der WWI+II, wohl die größten Verbrechen der Menschheit, wurde unter anderem von Deutschland initiiert... ihr könnt wohl kaum verlangen, dass man das so schnell mal eben vergisst?!
> ...


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> ja ne, ist alle ok hier; führt euch weiter auf wie in dem Thread:
> 
> *alle anderen sind schuld, und das immer*
> 
> ...



mein beileid haste armes tutu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Faulmaul schrieb:


> jo... so hättet ihr es gerne... DAS ALSO IST VERGANGENHEITSBEWÄLTIGUNG!
> 
> wir warens garnet! das war nur ne minderheit....



als Österreicher würd ich mich mit solchen sätzen ned zu sehr aus dem fesnter lehnen,allerdings hast dich eh schon soweit reingesteigert das eh jedes gut gemeinte wort bei dir im rauschen des blutes untergeht.


----------



## BimmBamm (30. Juni 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> anscheinend ist das ansteckend!
> 
> 1. ging es darum, dass die russen auch juden ermordet haben und zwar 100.000e, darüber kein wort gesprochen wird.
> 2. kammst du dann und hast geschwollen von effektivtät und systematik geredet, wo ich dir dann antwortet was billiger und effektiver ist, vergasen oder im winter in die wolga jagen?



Eben: "Systematik und Effektivität" (und das war nicht alles, was in meinem Posting stand - "industriell unter Einbeziehung damaliger modernster wissenschaftlicher Mittel" wäre noch ein Schlagwort) sind nicht gleich "Billig und effektiv". Hast es ja doch verstanden! Es ging eben nicht nur um Kosten. Wenn Du Dir schon den Irrtum in schriftlicher Form eingestehst, warum wirst Du jetzt so grantig? 



> 3. hilft dir nur noch alphatelefon : http://www.alphabetisierung.de/
> 4. alternativ kannst du auch die telefonseelsorge anrufen, die beschäftigen sich mit dir oder
> 5. bin dir einen knochen um den hals, dann spielt vielleicht der hund mit dir.
> 6. wird mir die rechtsradikalismus hier langsam zu dumm, schönen tag noch, auch an unsere gäste und nachbarländer



Wenn man keine Argumente hat, tritt man halt wild um sich und beleidigt die anderen. Danke für einen erneuten Beleg für ein vielfach beschriebendes Sozialverhalten.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> mein beileid haste armes tutu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du meinst du bemitleidest dich schon selber so wie der TE?

oder wie kommts, daß hier keiner sagen kann daß er sie selber vorurteile hat?

aber ne wieso denn? sind ja alle perfekt hier und alles nur opfer...


----------



## Fumacilla (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> ja, ebenso wies mir in der Diskussion ergeht springe ich nu mit euch um....
> 
> wo ist der unterschied? wenn ich mich das traue --> pöse pöse *mitdemfingerzeig*
> 
> ...



bleib mal sachlich. weder zeig ich mit dem finger auf dich das du ja so böse wärst, noch mach ich freudensprünge wenn ich etwas auf andere schieben kann weil ich ja so "arm" bin wie du sagst.

ich habe niemals abgestritten das der rechtsradikale nährboden in deutschland eine beägstigende sache ist der man sich annehmen muss und sollte. ich verneine auch nicht das wir einen gewisses rechtsradikalen problem haben. gerade in mecklenburg und umgebung. warum das so ist kann ich dir nicht beantworten, denn ich denke eben nicht wie ein nazi. aber ich bleibe bei meiner aussage, dass es eben im vergleich zu 80 mio deutschen ein doch geringer anteil ist. die, die wegschauen sind leider oft noch die alten, welche von ihren eltern die im ww2 dienten so erzogen wurden und es eben nicht ganz ablegn konnten. die dritte generation, damit meine ich uns, hat eben ganz andere perspektiven und meinungen dazu. 

trotz allem rechtfertigt das nicht, das du versuchst uns das in die schuhe zu schieben, das in irgendeinem kaff irgendwo in deutschland soetwas passiere. mügeln ist keine grundlage uns alle zu beschuldigen. wenn mein strassennachbar morgen nen schwarzen verkloppt, muss dann deiner meinung nach auch wieder ganz deutschland auf die knie fallen und dich um verzeihung bitten?

denk mal drüber nach...





Faulmaul schrieb:


> korrekt; drum redet bitte weiter über die Österreichische Politik und verbreitet erfundene Zahlen, denn ein Auffassungsunterschied über die politische Richtung einer Partei ist garantiert schlimmer als eine Lüge, oder?




ich rede nicht über eure politik und verbrete falsche zahlen. ich würde mich wagen was darüber zu sagen, denn ich hab keinen schimmer von eurem rechtssystem oder ähnlichem... reich die keule also bitte weiter!


----------



## jamirro (30. Juni 2008)

tja - die deutschen werden bei uns in der schweiz vielfach als überheblich und allwissend sowie unbelehrbar angesehen.

selbst in feriendestinationen erkennt man die deutschen meist schnell an ihrem verhalten/auftreten. 

ich will hier keinen beleidigen....

in skandinavien habens die deutschen auch nicht sehr gut, als wir dort in den ferien waren und sie keine zimmer hatten, musste man sich als schweizer zu erkennen geben und dann hatte es oftmals doch noch was frei ;-)

ich sehe ausserdem ein problem mit der öffnung der grenzen in der schweiz, wenn weiter viele deutsche in die schweiz kommen und arbeitsplätze belegen (für die vielleicht auch keine schweizer gefunden werden) so macht es dann doch den eindruck als würden sie uns die arbeitsplätze wegnehmen. bis in ein paar jahren wird es mit sicherheit in der schweiz schlimmer mit der "deutschfeindlichkeit".


----------



## Deathfinger (30. Juni 2008)

> da seiht hitler mit "nur" 8.000.000 ja wie ein lämmchen aus



Mal wieder bin ich sprachlos, wie schon so oft heute in diesem Thread...
Man hätte meinen müssen, dass in Deutschland ja doch zumindest 1933-1945 gut unterrichtet wird, anscheinend falsch.
Der zweite Weltkrieg hat, wie Valinor schon sagte, knapp 55 Millionen Menschen das Leben gekostet und steht somit auf Platz 1 der größten Verbrechen der Menschheit gegen die Menschheit...


----------



## Nelia (30. Juni 2008)

Man sollte uns eher bewundern das wir uns trotz diesen ganzen Vorurteilen usw. nicht unterkriegen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ihr solltet stolz darauf sein ein Deutscher zu sein ^^.


----------



## Deathfinger (30. Juni 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Man sollte uns eher bewundern das wir uns trotz diesen ganzen Vorurteilen usw. nicht unterkriegen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man sollte auf gar nichts stolz sein, wofür man nichts kann, sonst fängt der Rest der Welt à la "Wie haben euch besiegt und sind stolz drauf!" damit auch an...


----------



## -Therion- (30. Juni 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Man sollte uns eher bewundern das wir uns trotz diesen ganzen Vorurteilen usw. nicht unterkriegen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stolz drauf Deutscher zu sein? Auf was? das du hier zufällig geboren bist? Leichte Übung! 
Probiers nächste Mal mit sowas wie eigener Leistung und darauf Stolz sein, du arme Wurst.


----------



## Dark Imperator (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> @Gwyned:
> 
> du bist da etwas OT, aber seis drum; zu deinem "die sind auch schuld" *mitdemfingerzeig* kann man eh nurnoch sagen, daß ihr ja selbst auch die opfer sein wollt... also bitte benutze für solche Beiträge einschlägige Foren (die NPD hat sicher ein offenes Ohr für solche Interpretationen der Geschichte) und erspare uns diese blamage... brennende Asylantenheime in Ostdeutschland sprechen ohnehin eine eigene Sprache...



Das ist ja wieder typisch, da versucht jemand mit Tatsachen etwas zu beweisen, hält sich vornehm zurück, und was passiert?
"Er ist ein Nazi!", vielleicht sind wir ja arrogant und hochnäsig, wenn wir diese Ungerechtigkeiten, also die Anfeindungen, durch Aufklärung vermeiden wollen?


----------



## Senty (30. Juni 2008)

Aggronant an die macht! :O 
(siehe erste seite)

mfg Senty!


----------



## genitur (30. Juni 2008)

also....
 zum ersten, ich bin russe, lebe allerdings in russland und fühle mich auch eher als deutscher, also wenn ich was gegen ausländer hätte, wäre das ziemlich schlimm (hätte ja was gegen mich selber o.O)

für mich ist die sache ganz klar: jeder, der andere leute nach ihrer nationalität beurteilt ist einfach nur ..... naja, minderjährige können dieses forum lesen, also verzichte ich mal auf den ausdruck....

unsere generation kann nicht für das verantwortlich gemacht werden, was unsere vorfahren gemacht haben, allerdings verstehen das viele einfach nicht, teils durch fehlende bildung, teils einfach durch dummheit....

zu den türken-diskussionen: ich habe NICHTS gegen türken, nur etwas geegn die "gangster" oder auch "Gs".... denn das sind die, die sich ohne grund prügeln und anders gewalltätig sind... nur leider stimmt es, dass viele türken "Gs" sind, aber nicht alle... ich habe mehrere freunde, die türken sind und die sind überhaupt nicht so... also es kommt nicht auf die nationalität an, sondern auf das eigene verhalten... denn wenn es immer um die nationalität ginge, würde es theoretisch heißen, leute aus verschiedenen ländern sind genetisch komplett unterschiedlich (naja kleine unterschiede beim äußeren gibt es ja schon, aber ich meine hier das urteilsvermögen und den verstand) und würde bedeuten, die menschheit nicht als art an sich zu sehen, sondern als viele arten, was natürlich totaler schwachsinn wäre, jeder mensch kann selber entscheiden, wie er handelt, das hat nichts mit seienr nationalität zu tun...

was noch zu den "Gs" zu sagen ist: es stimmt, dass viele türken "Gs" sind, aber mindestens genauso viele deutsche, russen und viele weitere leute aus anderen nationalitäten....


was ich mit diesem ganzen langen thread eigentlich sagen wollte war: man sollte leute nach ihrer persönlichkeit und nicht nach ihrer nationalität beurteilen, da alle menschen verschieden sind und nicht mehrere millionen menschen gleich sind, nur weil sie aus dem selben land stammen....

mfG Genitur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Das ist ja wieder typisch, da versucht jemand mit Tatsachen etwas zu beweisen, hält sich vornehm zurück, und was passiert?
> "Er ist ein Nazi!", vielleicht sind wir ja arrogant und hochnäsig, wenn wir diese Ungerechtigkeiten, also die Anfeindungen, durch Aufklärung vermeiden wollen?



äähm sry, aber das ewige "die sind auch schuld" machts nicht besser und steht nicht zur Debatte; und die verharmlosung der mitschuld des deutschen volkes an Holocaust und WW2 hier in diesem Thread erreicht schon bedenkliche ausmaße; und nochmal: auch die Österreicher waren beteiligt... aber es mindert die schuld keiner seite, wenn sie auf die andere zeigt

armselig wenn hier von "Tatsachen" und "beweisen" gesprochen wird, wos scheinbar nur darum geht, daß man sich wie ein kleines Kind auf andere ausredet...


----------



## Nelia (30. Juni 2008)

Ihr seid wirklich arm dran Leute. Entweder ihr kapiert es nicht oder ihr seid einfach nicht fähig dazu. Ist das falsche Portal für so ein heikles Thema. Die falschen Leute sind hier unterwegs ihr wisst?. Ich glaube nicht das ich dazu noch was sagen muss.


----------



## genitur (30. Juni 2008)

ach ja:


-Therion- schrieb:


> Stolz drauf Deutscher zu sein? Auf was? das du hier zufällig geboren bist? Leichte Übung!
> Probiers nächste Mal mit sowas wie eigener Leistung und darauf Stolz sein, du arme Wurst.



/signed


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

Deathfinger schrieb:


> sonst fängt der Rest der Welt à la "Wie haben euch besiegt und sind stolz drauf!" damit auch an...



solln sie doch sich was drauf einbilden! ich meine wie oft passt deutschland von der fläche allein in die USA rein 26 mal? ^^


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> und nochmal: auch die Österreicher waren beteiligt... aber es mindert die schuld keiner seite, wenn sie auf die andere zeigt



stimmt sogar mal was du sagst! nur warum machst dus dann?


----------



## youngceaser (30. Juni 2008)

würde au ma sagen weil sie gegen uns im fussball losen


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (30. Juni 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> würde au ma sagen weil sie gegen uns im fussball losen



lol


----------



## Deathfinger (30. Juni 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> solln sie doch sich was drauf einbilden! ich meine wie oft passt deutschland von der fläche allein in die USA rein 26 mal? ^^



Was hat das damit zu tun? Bitte um Erklärung ^^... 

Nelia, schön, dass du uns unterstellst es nicht zu verstehen oder einfach nur zu dumm zu sein. Damit stehst du natürlich viel besser da, als jemand der ja so intelligent ist und es uns nicht erklären will, es aber jederzeit könnte (nehm ich mal an)... 
Und ob du dazu noch was sagen musst, denn ehrlich gesagt stehst du sonst dumm da und nicht wir, die ja einen so simplen Sachverhalt angeblich nicht verstehen ^^...


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> stimmt sogar mal was du sagst! nur warum machst dus dann?



vielen dank, daß ich armer dummer "Ösi" von dir erhabenem jedoch wenig im verlauf der diskussion bewanderten deutschen staatsbürger eine zustimmung erfahre; für dich gibts ein schönes Zitat aus dem Matthäus-Evangelium:

"Den Splitter, der im Auge deines Bruders ist, den siehst du;
aber den Balken, der in deinem Auge ist, den siehst du nicht.
Wenn du den Balken aus deinem Auge gezogen hast,
dann wirst du klar genug sehen;
um den Splitter aus dem Auge deines Bruders zu ziehen."


----------



## Robbers (30. Juni 2008)

da.rt1895 schrieb:


> ...also gerade was die Engländer bertrifft. Die sind doch schon fast selber die grössten Faschos. Ich möchte nur mal daran erinnern, daß gerade in England der Verkauf und Handel mit Hackenkreuzflaggen etc. erlaubt ist. Unterandern kommen/kammen die ersten Rechtsrockbands aus England. Die grössten Faschovereinigungen (Blood And Honor) kommen aus England. England hält bis dato immer noch einen kleinen teil eines Landes besetzt. Die sollen lieber mal kleine Brötchen backen, denn wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen schmeissen. Und schliesslich sollten sie bedenken, daß sie vor 60Jahren fast deutsch geprochen hätten.
> 
> God save the Bundeskanzlerin
> 
> ...




"England hält bis dato immer noch einen kleinen teil eines Landes besetzt."

Meinst du hiermit Nord Irland? Wenn ja ist dein aussage falsch, Nord Irland ist ein teil Groß Brittaniens weil der MEHRHEIT der bevölkerung dies möchte, selbst unter der Katholischen minderheit wollen die meisten dies. Zwecks Hakenkreuze, die sind soweit ich weis, nur in Deutschland verobten, im Amerika gibt es gruppen die sich wie die SA einkleiden, dies finde ich persöhlich falsch, aber letztendlich sage ich andere Länder andere sitten. Wie ich in mein ersten post geschrieben habe, es gibt überall idioten die falschen National stolz missbrauchen um sich stark zu machen, in mein Heimat so wie hier, aber genau so im Frankreich, Dänemark usw usw. Lass dich nicht beirren von ein paar weniger minderbemittelten. Bilde auch nicht deine meinung aus der Boulevard Zeitung, oder würde du sagen das der Bild Zeitung repräsentiv ist für die breite masse von Deutschen? Nein ist es mit sicherheit nicht, Der Bild wie The Sun und mit sicheiheit auch solchen Zeitungen in diversen andere Länder tun eins, sie erhöhen ihre auflage in dem sie zu den primitivsten instinkten sprechen, ich denk an ein beispiel vor ein paar Monaten, ganz groß auf der frontseite stand "Premiere Footballer in drugs shame" zu Deutsch "Premiere Füßballer im Drogenskandal" intressant dachte ich und habs gelesen, ich war noch nicht mal bei den dritten satz, da stellte sich hinaus das es nicht um ein Füßballer gehandelt hat, sondern um sein Vater, dies hätte weniger leute intressiert, und hatte weniger Zeitung verkauft. Boulervard Zeitungen sind meist müll, fast immer eigentlich, ich beziehe mein information mit sicherheit nicht daraus, und ihr solltet es auch nicht. Wir Englander sind kein schlechtes Volk, Ihr Deutschen aber auch nicht, wer mit parolen den gegenteil behaupten will zeigt nur wie wenig intelligenz er/sie hat.


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> jup die mutter die ihre kinder in ner bombennacht verloren hat wird der USA auf immer dankbar sein .............. sorry aber diesen bescheuerten satz über freiheit kann auch nur einer erzähln der krieg nur übers TV erlebt .........



Und du warst im Krieg oder wie? Mein Onkel ist amerikaner, und er hat mir einiges erzählt über den krieg,außerdem war er in Vietnam und du willst mir was von Krieg erzählen?
Wenn du dich nur etwas mit Geschichte befasst würdest du wissen das jeder Krieg seine opfer fordert. Die Freiheit hat  halt ihren Preis. UNd die AMerikaner kämpfen wenigstens für die Freiheit nicht so wie die Organisation die sich UNO nennt. Was macht die UNO den die ganze Zeit? SIe verhängt Sanktionen, und in wieviel fälen nützen die Sanktionen etwas? In fast keinen. so sieht es aus. Freiheit erreicht man nicht durch Sanktionen. Für seine Freiheit muss man kämpfen.
Und nur weil die Medien die Lüge verbreiten dass der Irak krieg nur wegen des Öls war glaubt ihr den Mist auch noch? Das finde ich einfach nur bemitleindenswert.


----------



## da.rt1895 (30. Juni 2008)

Jaja, diese pösen Deutschen. Man wird uns die Verbrechen unserer Vorfahren noch Jahrelang vorhalten. Aber mal so als Frage, warum ist es ok, wenn die USA zwei Atombomben auf zwei Grossstädte in Japan abwirft. Das ist OK??????? Den blöden Amis traut sich ja keiner was vor zu schmeissen. Aber mit den Deutschen kann man es ja machen. 

Immer schön über Deutschland hetzen aber hierhin kommen, Sozialhilfe vom Staat kassieren, und immer schön rumschreien "Deutschland ist Scheisse". Selbst die Türken in ihrer Heimat schämen sich für das Verhalten ihrer Landsleute in Deutschland. Wenn sich gewisse Ausländer in IHRER Heimat so  benehmen würden wie hier, dann hätten sie kein leichtes Leben. Ich sag ja, hiehin kommen, Hand aufhalten und rumkacken. Wie sagt man so schön, beisse nie die Hand die dich füttert.


----------



## kwaKeN (30. Juni 2008)

Hmm... also ich bin zweisprachig aufgewachsen, mein Vater ist Amerikaner.
Mein Vater hat mir nie gesagt, dass in Deutschland viele Leute Nazis sind... aber das Deutschland fremdenfeindlicher ist als manch andere Länder (Vater ist Schwarz, Mutter ist weiß ^^).
Ich hab einen kulturell sehr gemischten Freundeskreis, es sind auch viele Deutsche und es ist unfair, dass es solche Vorurteile gibt.
Es gibt natürlich auch andere Deutsche, man gerät mit denen aneinander und hört sich direkt irgendwas an von wegen "Scheiss Nigger" ... bla bla.
Aber mit so etwas muss man Leben, das gibt es leider immer - der einzige Trost dabei ist, dass Menschen die in Schubladen denken meißt ungebildet sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sollte jedem Menschen ne Chance geben und sie nich alle zusammenwerfen.


----------



## BlogXX3 (30. Juni 2008)

Mugrim schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einiger Zeit schon auf dem englischen Server Al'Akir und bin auch ziemlich zufrieden damit...Aber warum hasst jeder (übertrieben ich weiß, sagen wir eher manche) was gegen Deutsche und gibt das auch noch offen im Partychann zu? Wenn man denjenigen aber anspricht, kommen so Sätze wie:
> 
> "Sry i cant explain that, cause i speak bad english"
> 
> ...


 Lass dich nicht ärgern den das ist es die Engländer selbst haben eine lange Geschichte was den Faschismus in ihrem Land angeht. Muste nur mal in Google eingeben oder bei Discovery Channel das Thema suchen du wirst überrascht sein was du da alles zu tage förderst. Ansonsten halte es wie Oberlix und : "Die Spinnen die Engländer..!"


----------



## Zachariaz (30. Juni 2008)

Ihr schweift ein bißchen vom Thema ab.

Punkt 1. Es ging ja lediglich darum, warum Engländer deutsche Spieler beleidigen und bestimmte Vorurteile aufgreifen. Nun gut, denn wie wir wissen, ist Deutschland ein soziales Land, daher sollten alle Ausländer sich absolut nicht beschweren, wenn sie in Deutschland leben. Vor allem nicht, wenn es darum geht, Deutsche zu beleidigen und sie eines besseren zu belehren, denn warum zieht man sonst nach Deutschland, wenn das System zumindest hier sehr gut klappt und in den anderen EU-Ländern nicht? Das Ausbeuten des deutschen Staates gehört nicht dazu!

Punkt 2. Deutsche Spieler können in manche Bereiche genauso wenig Verständnis zeigen. Zum Beispiel habe ich gestern im Handelschat viele Witze über Türken gelesen. Hintergrund dieser Geschichte: Deutschland verlor gegen Spanien. Aber da nunmal die Spanier siegen konnten, hat man letztendlich die Türken beleidigt, weil sie gegen Deutschland verloren haben. Nationalismus ist vll eine Sache, aber schlechte Verlierer sind viel schlimmer dran. Dabei haben die Türken absolut kein Wort darüber verloren.

Punkt 3. Man kann sich lieber Beleidigungen anschauen (lesen) und darauf kommentieren. Trick: einfach sachlich bleiben. Es bringt absolut nichts, sich über die Dinge aufzuregen, nur, weil ein Mitspieler andere Länder beleidigt. Es gilt für viele vll. sich zu verteidigen, aber da gibt es absolut keinen Grund dazu, weil Worte in dieser Form nichts verändern. Bleibt einfach cool! Ich kann mich über Deutsche nicht beschweren, ich lebe hier und bin auch hier geboren, trotz meines Ausländerstatus.

Ich muss mir sicherlich auch viele Dinge gefallen, und darüber kann ich dann auch lachen. Selbst bei Witzen! Aber wenn ich bemerke, wie andere ihre Wut aufbauen, find ich das nicht mehr schön, wie sich alle irgendwie ankeifen. Vor allem aber, weil wir Europäer sind, ob euch das gefällt oder nicht. Man kann seine Meinung kundtun, aber man darf seine Achtung nicht verlieren.

Dass andere Länder Deutsche so sehen, liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass sie sich nicht besser verhalten. Und was Arroganz betrifft, meine Buffed-User: Das sind wir doch irgendwo alle, oder? Ganz egal welche Nation: Deutschland, England, Amerika, Spanien, Italien, Polen und sonst wer...

Denkt mal darüber nach....Btw: Ich hab genug deutsche Freunde und mit denen komme ich bestens klar, aber auch andere Nationen sind meiner Meinung. Also werft nicht alle Engländer in einem Topf. Es gibt auch genug Ausnahmen.

Gruss


----------



## -Therion- (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Und nur weil die Medien die Lüge verbreiten dass der Irak krieg nur wegen des Öls war glaubt ihr den Mist auch noch? Das finde ich einfach nur bemitleindenswert.


Bist du nen bischen dumm?

Ach ne du glaubst nur Qualitäts-Lügen  made in USA!


----------



## da.rt1895 (30. Juni 2008)

hm, ich finde, in den USA ist es mit dem Rassenhass noch am schlimmsten.


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Bist du nen bischen dumm?
> 
> Ach ne du glaubst nur Qualitäts-Lügen  made in USA!



Zeig mir einen Beweis dass es so ist.
Haste keinen?
Du glaubst wohl nur Lügen made bei TV, oder auf welche Argumente stützt du deine Behauptung das der Krieg nur wegen des Öls war?


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> vielen dank, daß ich armer dummer "Ösi" von dir erhabenem jedoch wenig im verlauf der diskussion bewanderten deutschen staatsbürger eine zustimmung erfahre; für dich gibts ein schönes Zitat aus dem Matthäus-Evangelium:



hihi du fühlst dich ja echt wohl in der rolle des dorftrottels ^^


----------



## bullybaer (30. Juni 2008)

jamirro schrieb:


> tja - die deutschen werden bei uns in der schweiz vielfach als überheblich und allwissend sowie unbelehrbar angesehen.
> 
> selbst in feriendestinationen erkennt man die deutschen meist schnell an ihrem verhalten/auftreten.
> 
> ...



Wobei die Schweizer selber hier in Deutschland Werbung über die (Steuer-)vorzüge des Lebens in der Schweiz machen und vor allem die reichen Deutschen in die Schweiz holen wollen.


----------



## Mindista (30. Juni 2008)

Robbers schrieb:


> Wir Englander sind kein schlechtes Volk, Ihr Deutschen aber auch nicht,



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@alle hier
prinzipiell ist kein volk schlecht, deppen gibs leider überall. 

allerdings frage ich mich, wieso man sich aufregt, wenn uns deutschen die vergangheit ewig nachgetragen wird, hie rim thread lese ich ja oft genug (und ja es war auch meine aussage), wie wir anderen ländern/völkern ihre vergangenheit nachtragen. deswegen rege ich mich über soetwas auch nicht großartig auf.


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> hihi du fühlst dich ja echt wohl in der rolle des dorftrottels ^^



naja, da du ausser beleidigungen nix zustandebringst wollte ich deinem ego n bißchen schmeicheln, nich daß du hier noch mit der Realität konfrontiert wirst...

aber du scheinst dich in der Rolle des überheblichen Klugscheissers auch sehr wohlzufühlen... wenn man nu 3 von deiner sorte auf 10 m[sup]2[/sup] verteilt weisst auch warum euch piefke so wenige andere völker leiden können, und warum man euch überheblich nennt


----------



## -Therion- (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Zeig mir einen Beweis dass es so ist.
> Haste keinen?
> Du glaubst wohl nur Lügen made bei TV, oder auf welche Argumente stützt du deine Behauptung das der Krieg nur wegen des Öls war?



Gib mir Beweise für die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak, gib mir Beweise für die Verbindungen zwischen Hussein und islamischen Terroristen.
Geh und stirb im Irak für die "Freiheit" du Spacko.


----------



## Fumacilla (30. Juni 2008)

das eine kleine frage so eine disskusion von der stange brechen kann... ein armutszeugniss für alle parteien hier! --> ich zähl mich mit...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Gib mir Beweise für die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak, gib mir Beweise für die Verbindungen zwischen Hussein und islamischen Terroristen.
> Geh und stirb im Irak du Spacko.



Komm mal runterjunge, musste jetzt beleidigend werden nur weil du keine argumente für deine aussagen hast?
Vielleicht gabs ja keine massenvernichtungs waffen. ABer im Irak gings zu wie im dritten reich. Leute de was falsches gesagt haben verschwanden über nacht, Gegen Volksgruppen wurden giftgasanschläge verübt auf befehl von Saddam. 
Und was soll daran so schlecht sein wenn man einem Land die Freiheit wieder bringt.
Und warum haben die Terroristen Saddam wohl unterstützt im Krieg wenn es keinerlei Verbindung gab?  Denk einfahc mal drüber nach über den Mist den du hier schreibst.


----------



## bullybaer (30. Juni 2008)

da.rt1895 schrieb:


> hm, ich finde, in den USA ist es mit dem Rassenhass noch am schlimmsten.



Und gerade in England/USA gibts weitaus mehr Rechtsradikale/Rassisten als bei uns. 

Vllt sagt ja dem Einen oder Anderen  die Bewegung "White Power" und der englischen Band Skrewdriver mit dessen Sänger Ina Stuart was.


----------



## Deathfinger (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Und du warst im Krieg oder wie? Mein Onkel ist amerikaner, und er hat mir einiges erzählt über den krieg,außerdem war er in Vietnam und du willst mir was von Krieg erzählen?
> Wenn du dich nur etwas mit Geschichte befasst würdest du wissen das jeder Krieg seine opfer fordert. Die Freiheit hat  halt ihren Preis. UNd die AMerikaner kämpfen wenigstens für die Freiheit nicht so wie die Organisation die sich UNO nennt. Was macht die UNO den die ganze Zeit? SIe verhängt Sanktionen, und in wieviel fälen nützen die Sanktionen etwas? In fast keinen. so sieht es aus. Freiheit erreicht man nicht durch Sanktionen. Für seine Freiheit muss man kämpfen.
> Und nur weil die Medien die Lüge verbreiten dass der Irak krieg nur wegen des Öls war glaubt ihr den Mist auch noch? Das finde ich einfach nur bemitleindenswert.



Und du glaubst, dass die USA dort wegen den Massenvernichtungswaffen, die angeblich jeder Iraker in fünffacher Ausführung in seinem Keller liegen hat, einmarschieren? 
Was haben die Amis nochmal im Vietnam gemacht... ich weiß es nicht mehr, war es wirklich wegen deiner angesprochene Freiheit? Was haben die Amis in Irak gemacht? Schon wieder Freiheit? Verdammt nochmal, diese verflixte Freiheit, ich wusste anscheinend nicht, dass man Demokratie nicht mit Überzeugung am besten vermittelt, sonder mit einer geladenen M16.



> Zeig mir einen Beweis dass es so ist.
> Haste keinen?
> Und du glaubst nur Lügen made bei TV.



Zeig du uns erstmal die gefundenen Massenvernichtungwaffen, von denen ja ständig geredet wurde, die nur leider nie in dem Ausmaß gefunden wurde, wie ständig behauptet.


----------



## SamZK (30. Juni 2008)

das usa gelogen hat is klar, seht auch Terrorstorm mal an


----------



## BlogXX3 (30. Juni 2008)

da.rt1895 schrieb:


> Jaja, diese pösen Deutschen. Man wird uns die Verbrechen unserer Vorfahren noch Jahrelang vorhalten. Aber mal so als Frage, warum ist es ok, wenn die USA zwei Atombomben auf zwei Grossstädte in Japan abwirft. Das ist OK??????? Den blöden Amis traut sich ja keiner was vor zu schmeissen. Aber mit den Deutschen kann man es ja machen.
> 
> Immer schön über Deutschland hetzen aber hierhin kommen, Sozialhilfe vom Staat kassieren, und immer schön rumschreien "Deutschland ist Scheisse". Selbst die Türken in ihrer Heimat schämen sich für das Verhalten ihrer Landsleute in Deutschland. Wenn sich gewisse Ausländer in IHRER Heimat so  benehmen würden wie hier, dann hätten sie kein leichtes Leben. Ich sag ja, hiehin kommen, Hand aufhalten und rumkacken. Wie sagt man so schön, beisse nie die Hand die dich füttert.



 Warum das Ok ist ? weil Geschichte immer vom Sieger geschrieben wird, und mal dies immer aus diesem Blickwinkel sieht. Sicher war der A-Bomben abwurf Fatal, dennoch ist es ein Unterschied ob eine Diktatur hingeht und ein ganzes Volk auslöschen will aus niedrigen beweggründen. Oder ob man wie die Amerikaner mit dem Abwurf den Krieg im Pazifik beenden und somit vielen Amerikanischen Soldaten den Tot bei einer Invasion auf die Japanische Hauptinsel erspart hat und der Krieg sicher noch Monate eventuell sogar noch 1-2 Jahre länger gedauert hätte. Das Entschuldigt sicher nicht die Grauenvolle Tat der Bombenabwürfe nicht aber sie macht sie verständlich. Dennoch hinkt der Vergleich des Völkermordes den wir Deutschen begannen haben mit dem Abwurf der Atombomben über Hiroshima und Nagasaki sehr.

Ja und uns Deutschen sollte man unsere Tat vor über 60 Jahren ruhig immer wieder in Erinnerung rufen, wir haben eine verpflichtung das so etwas niewieder Passiert weder in Europa noch sonst wo auf der Welt. Und grade heute wo die Jugendlichen immer mehr der verdummung einheimfallen ist noch Wichtiger als früher, den Menschen geht es immer schlechter keine Arbeit, kein Geld, nicht genug Essen auf dem Tisch, zu schlechte Bildung das alles ist der Nährboden für Extremisten aus dem Rechten lager. Daher gilt heute mehr als früher das Motto: "Der Preis der Freiheit ist ewige Wachsamkeit!" Und wenn man dafür ein Teil seiner Bürgerrechte aufgeben muß damit es nie wieder eine Diktur in Europa gibt dann bitte.


----------



## -Therion- (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Komm mal runterjunge, musste jetzt beleidigend werden nur weil du keine argumente für deine aussagen hast?
> Vielleicht gabs ja keine massenvernichtungs waffen. ABer im Irak gings zu wie im dritten reich. Leute de was falsches gesagt haben verschwanden über nacht, Gegen Volksgruppen wurden giftgasanschläge verübt auf befehl von Saddam.
> Und was soll daran so schlecht sein wenn man einem Land die Freiheit wieder bringt.



Abu Graib, Guantanamo und tausende tote Zivilisten nenn ich mal schöne neue Freiheit.


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Und gerade in England/USA gibts weitaus mehr Rechtsradikale/Rassisten als bei uns.
> 
> Vllt sagt ja dem Einen oder Anderen  die Bewegung "White Power" und der englischen Band Skrewdriver mit dessen Sänger Ina Stuart was.



In Deutschland/Österreich/Schweiz gibts diese Bewegung auch. Und vielleicht sagt euch ja die band Landser mit dem Sänger Michael "Lunkioff" Regner was. DIe band gibts zwar mittlerweile nicht mehr jedoch hat Lunikoff ne neue band gegründet mit dem Namen "Lunkioff Verschwörung". Also besteht da nicht sehr viel unterschied zu England/USA.


----------



## bullybaer (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Komm mal runterjunge, musste jetzt beleidigend werden nur weil du keine argumente für deine aussagen hast?
> Vielleicht gabs ja keine massenvernichtungs waffen. ABer im Irak gings zu wie im dritten reich. Leute de was falsches gesagt haben verschwanden über nacht, Gegen Volksgruppen wurden giftgasanschläge verübt auf befehl von Saddam.
> Und was soll daran so schlecht sein wenn man einem Land die Freiheit wieder bringt.
> Und warum haben die Terroristen Saddam wohl unterstützt im Krieg wenn es keinerlei Verbindung gab?  Denk einfahc mal drüber nach über den Mist den du hier schreibst.



LOL... im Irak gehts um nichts anderes als das schwarze Gold..... ÖL!!
Alles andere sind scheinheilige vorgeschobene Gründe, damit die westlich Welt Bushs Ölkrieg akzeptiert.


Wers nicht glaub sollsich mal diesen Artikel durchlesen:

http://www.goldseiten.de/content/diverses/...624&seite=0


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Abu Graib, Guantanamo und tausende tote Zivilisten nenn ich mal schöne neue Freiheit.



Was ham den 2 Kriegsgefängnisse mit der Feiheit eines Landes zu tun?


----------



## Spy123 (30. Juni 2008)

Das Problem ist einfach das zur Zeit des WW2 die Deutschen England wirklich terrorisiert haben, eben durch ihre Bombenangriffe usw. und damit ganze Städte dem Erdboden gleich gemacht haben. Ein gewisser Hass gegen unsere Nation und die Bürger ist daher von der damaligen Generation verständlich. 

Allerdings hat das mit den jungen Leuten nicht mehr zu tun. Diese haben in Geschichte vielleicht mal 2 Stunden aufgepasst und wissen jetzt: Deutschland=Nazi. Es hat auch schon Umfragen gegeben in denen 90% der befragten Jugendlichen weder wussten was Nazis wirklich sind oder waren.

In Amerik ist zum Beispiel eine der größten und gefährlichsten Knast Gangs, die Aryan Brothers, ein zusammenschluss aus Rechtsradikalen bzw. Leuten die, die gleichen Ansichten Teilen.

Einfach ignorieren und gut ist....du hast genauso das Recht da zu spielen wie alle anderen.


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> LOL... im Irak gehts um nichts anderes als das schwarze Gold..... ÖL!!
> Alles andere sind scheinheilige vorgeschobene Gründe, damit die westlich Welt Bushs Ölkrieg akzeptiert.
> 
> 
> ...



Haste irgendwelche Beweise für deine Aussage?
Da sieht man wieder mal wie die Propaganda der linken Medien den Leuten ihre meinung aufdrängt.


----------



## babbelfisch (30. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mal irgendwo gehoert, dass viele Englaender immernoch davon ausgehen, dass hier aehnliche oder gleiche umstaende herrschen wie damals zu hitlerzeiten.. ich hab keine Ahnung hinter welchem Mond die leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dennisth (30. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

also mal ganz im ernst England ist ne Insel, die denkt Sie wären die besten. Irgendwann wenn die Polkappen schmelzen wird England untergehen. Ich mein was will England eigentlich? Sie sind in der EU, haben aber keinen Euro als Währung. Sie meckern nur rum und tun nichts für die EU. Sie haben noch immer so eine tolle Regierungsform (Adel regiert, Rest Deppen und Sklaven). Das einzig gute aus England war die Serie Dr. House und sonst nichts. England will nur auf große Fresse machen, weil wir Sie im WW2 nicht direkt überrennen konnten, weil Sie sich auf ihrer Insel verkrochen haben und nicht Sie angreifen wollten.

Und jetzt bitte: Start Flaming me.


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Was ham den 2 Kriegsgefängnisse mit der Feiheit eines Landes zu tun?



was hat guantanamo mit einem Kriegsgefängnis zu tun?

das waren nichts anderes als menschenschrechtswidrige, die genfer konvention verachtende Folterkeller der Amerikaner, bei denen sich wohl ein Dutroux, Fritzl oder Priklopil eingenässt hätte vor Freude


----------



## kwaKeN (30. Juni 2008)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> also mal ganz im ernst England ist ne Insel, die denkt Sie wären die besten. Irgendwann wenn die Polkappen schmelzen wird England untergehen. Ich mein was will England eigentlich? Sie sind in der EU, haben aber keinen Euro als Währung. Sie meckern nur rum und tun nichts für die EU. Sie haben noch immer so eine tolle Regierungsform (Adel regiert, Rest Deppen und Sklaven). Das einzig gute aus England war die Serie Dr. House und sonst nichts. England will nur auf große Fresse machen, weil wir Sie im WW2 nicht direkt überrennen konnten, weil Sie sich auf ihrer Insel verkrochen haben und nicht Sie angreifen wollten.
> 
> Und jetzt bitte: Start Flaming me.


...denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun...

Leute wie Du schüren diesen Hass doch.


----------



## Dark Imperator (30. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Hehe, wir wehren uns wenigstens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hasse euch nicht, und ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Großteil dies tut. Ich finde deine Einstellung großartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , letztenendes sind wir eh ein Volk, das leider durch die Geschichte hinweg immer wieder getrennt wurde.
Mein Beileid zu dem Tod deines Freundes, sowas ist einfach beschämend.

edit: Ich hab grad deine restlichen Beiträge gelesen, und finde deine Einstellung gegenüber den Türken doch ein wenig bedenklich. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass du sie hasst, aber es waren ja nicht alle die deinen Freund abgestochen haben.


----------



## theduke666 (30. Juni 2008)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Das einzig gute aus England war die Serie Dr. House


R O F L



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> was hat guantanamo mit einem Kriegsgefängnis zu tun?
> 
> das waren nichts anderes als menschenschrechtswidrige, die genfer konvention verachtende Folterkeller der Amerikaner, bei denen sich wohl ein Dutroux, Fritzl oder Priklopil eingenässt hätte vor Freude



Da haste recht aber der poster vorhin nahm das als argument dafür, weil ich ihn gefragt hatte Was daran schlecht war dem Irak die Freiheit zu bringen,und ob er Argumente/Beweise dafür habe das der Krieg nur des Öles wegen war.
Soetwas wie Guantanamo will ich auf keinen fall gutheißen mein aussage bezog sich nur darauf dass dies nichts mit meinem post zu tun hatte.


----------



## Nelia (30. Juni 2008)

Also wenn ich so einen Kommentar bekomme von irgendwelchen Pfeifen da könnt ich mir ins Bein beißen. Ich weis schon wieso ich in solchen Foren nicht aktiv bin denn dieses Nivue tuh ich mir ganz bestimmt nicht an. Denkt ihr ich geh da nochmal ins Detail und erkläre es denen die ... . Fehlanzeige. Tut mir leid Leute so etwas kann ich absolut nicht leiden. Solche Leute gibt es zu Hauf. In fast allen Foren. Du bist Deutschland ich schmeiß mich weg. Hier ist nicht der geeignete Ort um so ein Thema zu diskutieren aus meiner Sicht. Ich fühl mich alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Um meine Statistik zu aktualisieren würde ich gerne ein par Daten haben:

Alter
Kulturkreis

Danke


----------



## kwaKeN (30. Juni 2008)

DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Hehe, wir wehren uns wenigstens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich mag Österreicher gern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bullybaer (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Haste irgendwelche Beweise für deine Aussage?
> Da sieht man wieder mal wie die Propaganda der linken Medien den Leuten ihre meinung aufdrängt.




Nochmal ein dickes LOL von mir.

hast du den Artikel in der kurzen Zeit überhaupt ganz durchgelesen? Und da es sich um eine Seite über Finanzanlagen und Kapitalmärkte handelt ist mit Sicherheit um alles andere als "linke" Propaganda.


----------



## Deathfinger (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Was ham den 2 Kriegsgefängnisse mit der Feiheit eines Landes zu tun?



oO 
Ich sammle demnächst Spenden für eine künstliche Insel, auf diese Insel kommen sämtliche Deutsche ohne auch nur einen Verdacht oder ein Recht auf ein Verhör. Dann werbe ich um Deutschland mit dem Schriftzug "Freiheit".


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (30. Juni 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Ich hasse euch nicht, und ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Großteil dies tut. Ich finde deine Einstellung großartig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke, aber das macht ihn leider auch nicht mehr lebendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2008)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> also mal ganz im ernst England ist ne Insel, die denkt Sie wären die besten. Irgendwann wenn die Polkappen schmelzen wird England untergehen. Ich mein was will England eigentlich? Sie sind in der EU, haben aber keinen Euro als Währung. Sie meckern nur rum und tun nichts für die EU. Sie haben noch immer so eine tolle Regierungsform (Adel regiert, Rest Deppen und Sklaven). Das einzig gute aus England war die Serie Dr. House und sonst nichts. England will nur auf große Fresse machen, weil wir Sie im WW2 nicht direkt überrennen konnten, weil Sie sich auf ihrer Insel verkrochen haben und nicht Sie angreifen wollten.
> 
> Und jetzt bitte: Start Flaming me.



Stop talking such crap

Lese ich solche Sachen hier nochmal, egal von wem, ist der Thread zu - neue Threads zum Thema werden dann gelöscht.  Ich bin immer wieder (ironie) erfreut, das diese Themen irgendwann von irgendwem mit herabwürdigenden und/oder denunzierenden Aussagen in Richtung Foren-Mülleimer oder Schließliste bewegt werden. Diese "Hasstriaden" fasst im Regelfall dann nämlich wieder jemand als Beleidigung/Skandal/unerhörte Aussage/Whatever auf, als Resultat hagelt es  Beschwerdemails, was zur Schließung führt - der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes. Man kann das Thema auch ohne persönliche, aus welchen Gründen auch immer motivierte Negativ-Behauptungen diskutieren. 

Sollte jemand damit nicht einverstanden sein, ist dieser Thread hier gleich zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da.rt1895 (30. Juni 2008)

BlogXX3 schrieb:


> Das Entschuldigt sicher nicht die Grauenvolle Tat der Bombenabwürfe nicht aber sie macht sie verständlich. Dennoch hinkt der Vergleich des Völkermordes den wir Deutschen begannen haben mit dem Abwurf der Atombomben über Hiroshima und Nagasaki sehr.




Hallo????? Das macht die abwürfe verständlich??????? Der Ami retten tausende von Soldatenleben und die Bevölkerung Japans leidet noch heute unter den Folgen der A.-Bomben. 

Aber recht haste du schon, der Vergleich ist schon recht krass aber dennoch war es genauso eine greultat wie der Massenmord der Nazis. Nur langsam kotzt es mich an, für die Taten von Menschen verantwortlich gemacht zu werden, mit dennen ich nie was zu tun hatte. meine Grossmutter war zu Führerszeit noch ein junges Mädchen, mein Vater noch nicht geboren. Aber ICH bin der böse Deutsche Nazi und hab die Juden ermordet????????????
"In der Schule fing der Ärger an, mein Opa war ein Mörder und ich bin schuld daran". Ne danke, auf dieser Welt gibt es genug Probs. und da sollte man langsam die Vergangenheit ruhen lassen. Nicht vergessen aber ruhen lassen.


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Nochmal ein dickes LOL von mir.
> 
> hast du den Artikel in der kurzen Zeit überhaupt ganz durchgelesen? Und da es sich um eine Seite über Finanzanlagen und Kapitalmärkte handelt ist mit Sicherheit alles andere als "linke" Propaganda.



Die Seite hab ich mir sehr wohl durchgelesen nur aber was beweist das bitte. ICh habe auf dieser seite kene quellen angaben gefunden.
Also hat der artikel keinerlei beweiskraft.


----------



## Fumacilla (30. Juni 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




24 - Deutschland Mitte - oder auch Roihesse!

die statistik hätt ich gern per pm =)


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

Deathfinger schrieb:


> oO
> Ich sammle demnächst Spenden für eine künstliche Insel, auf diese Insel kommen sämtliche Deutsche ohne auch nur einen Verdacht oder ein Recht auf ein Verhör. Dann werbe ich um Deutschland mit dem Schriftzug "Freiheit".




DU zitierist mein frage aber antwortest nicht drauf.
Also nochmal was haben diese zwei gefängnisse mit der Freiheit des Irakes zu tun?  Richtig, gar nix.


----------



## -Therion- (30. Juni 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Also wenn ich so einen Kommentar bekomme von irgendwelchen Pfeifen da könnt ich mir ins Bein beißen. Ich weis schon wieso ich in solchen Foren nicht aktiv bin denn dieses Nivue tuh ich mir ganz bestimmt nicht an. Denkt ihr ich geh da nochmal ins Detail und erkläre es denen die ... . Fehlanzeige. Tut mir leid Leute so etwas kann ich absolut nicht leiden. Solche Leute gibt es zu Hauf. In fast allen Foren. Du bist Deutschland ich schmeiß mich weg. Hier ist nicht der geeignete Ort um so ein Thema zu diskutieren aus meiner Sicht. Ich fühl mich alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nivue? par Daten?

Ist dein Alter 32 und dein Kulturkreis Ostanatolisch?

Was kannst du nicht leiden? Das nicht jeder deiner Meinung ist?

Ich empfehle dir folgende Seiten

www.pi-news.net

http://forum.deutscher-netzdienst.de/Deutschlandforum/

Da kannst du dann "diskutieren".


----------



## -Therion- (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> DU zitierist mein frage aber antwortest nicht drauf.
> Also nochmal was haben diese zwei gefängnisse mit der Freiheit des Irakes zu tun?  Richtig, gar nix.




Wenn ich einem Land schon die Freiheit und die Demokratie bringe sollte ich dies auch ohne Folter und Menschenrechtsverletzungen hinbekommen. Weil sonst unterscheidet mich nichts vom alten Regime.


----------



## Deathfinger (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Die Seite hab ich mir sehr wohl durchgelesen nur aber was beweist das bitte. ICh habe auf dieser seite kene quellen angaben gefunden.
> Also hat der artikel keinerlei beweiskraft.



Und die Aussagen der amerikanischen Geheimdienste haben 100%ige Aussagekraft, schon alleine weil "Made by *insert random Secret Organization here*" draufsteht?



> DU zitierist mein frage aber antwortest nicht drauf.
> Also nochmal was haben diese zwei gefängnisse mit der Freiheit des Irakes zu tun? Richtig, gar nix.


Dachte das ergäbe sich von selbst, lag anscheinend falsch: Ist es für dich in keinster Weise merkwürdig, von einem Gefängnis und von Freiheit in einem Satz zu reden?


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

Zitat von WIkipedia: 


> Die Invasion begann im März 2003 ohne offizielle Kriegserklärung und endete im April desselben Jahres mit der Kapitulation der irakischen Streitkräfte. In der Folge wurden unter dem Jubel der Bevölkerung Statuen Saddam-Husseins geschleift.


DIe Irakische bevölkerung freute sich. Und ihr wollt mir erzälen das der Irak Krieg falsch war obwohl ihr nichtmal im Irak lebt?


----------



## Nelia (30. Juni 2008)

Ich bin so gut ^^. Reicht fürs erste x). Viel Spaß beim weiter diskutieren.


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

Deathfinger schrieb:


> Und die Aussagen der amerikanischen Geheimdienste haben 100%ige Aussagekraft, schon alleine weil "Made by *insert random Secret Organization here*" draufsteht?
> 
> 
> Dachte das ergäbe sich von selbst, lag anscheinend falsch: Ist es für dich in keinster Weise merkwürdig, von einem Gefängnis und von Freiheit in einem Satz zu reden?




Das habe ich ja schon gesagt das es vielleicht keine massenvernichtungswaffen gab im Irak aber die zustände die im Irak herrschten rechtfertigen den Krieg alle male.

Und EIN Gefängnis hat immer noch nichts mit der Freiheit eines ganzen Landes zu tun.


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Wenn ich einem Land schon die Freiheit und die Demokratie bringe sollte ich dies auch ohne Folter und Menschenrechtsverletzungen hinbekommen. Weil sonst unterscheidet mich nichts vom alten Regime.



Das war ein kleiner teil von Soldaten die diese Folter und MEnschenrechtsverletzungen begangen haben, Und ihr schiebt das alles auf die us-Regierung.


----------



## Alwina (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Da haste recht aber der poster vorhin nahm das als argument dafür, weil ich ihn gefragt hatte Was daran schlecht war dem Irak die Freiheit zu bringen,und ob er Argumente/Beweise dafür habe das der Krieg nur des Öles wegen war.
> Soetwas wie Guantanamo will ich auf keinen fall gutheißen mein aussage bezog sich nur darauf dass dies nichts mit meinem post zu tun hatte.




Du fragst nach Argumenten/Beweisen dafür das es bei dem Krieg ums Öl geht , habe ich auch nicht .
Aber hast du Beweise/Argumente dafür das es um die Freiheit des irakischen Volkes geht .
Warum haben/greifen die USA dann nicht in Ruanda,Sudan(Dafur), oder ganz aktuell Simbabwe militärisch ein .
Auch da gibt es Völkermord und Vertreibung.
Ich persönlich halte entweder Öl oder strategische Gründe für wahrscheinlicher als die Freiheit des irakischen Volkes


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

Viel erreicht haben die Amis im Irak nichts eigentlich nurnoch viel mehr tote als unter Sadam.

Sie haben es geschafft das ein Bürgerkrieg zwischen den Schiiten und Sunniten ausbricht.
Und sie haben es den Terroristen leicht gemacht im Irak Stützpunkte zu errichten was Sadam sogar bekämpft wurde(er hatte angst davor das ihn die terroristen stürzen könnten).
Eigentlich haben die Amis mit der Invasion dem Land und insbesondere der Bevölkerung mehr geschadet als Sadam es je gemacht hat.
Und so schnell ist der Bürgerkrieg nicht vorbei weil die zwei Religiongruppen hassen sich fast schon und nur Sadam stande zwischen einem Bürgerkrieg.
Sadam war ein schrecklicher Mensch aber die Amis haben genau die person gestürtzt die dem Irak vor einem Bürgerkrieg bewahrt hat.

Und das der Krieg mit schon damals recht fragwürdigen gründen begonnen wurde macht es noch schlimmer.
klar haben sich die Iraker erst gefreut aber da gabs auch noch nicht jeden tag anschläge und den "Religionskrieg" gabs am tag der befreiung auch noch nicht.


----------



## Seratos (30. Juni 2008)

hardcoreplaya schrieb:


> ja kein wunder das was ihr im ww2 gemacht habt war unmenschlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann mich nicht erinnern irgendwas gemacht zu haben, hm achja bin ja nicht dabeigewesen bin ja gerademal 19.

Klar war das extreme scheiße, aber deshalb muss man das nicht direkt auf alle verallgemeinern. DAS ist wieder ein vorurteil "Alle deutschen haben grausame dinge getan im WW2", es gab auch leute die nicht mit den Dingen einverstanden waren, andere wussten evt nix davon usw.
Also erstmal nachdenken, dann schreiben.

Ich hab zum glück bisher keine erfahrungen gehabt, ok war bisher auch nicht in England. Aber in Spanien, Italien, Griechenland usw hat keiner irgendwelche kommentare abgegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja und selbst wenn, man kann nix gegen die unwissenheit anderer menschen machen, die von Vorurteilen vollgestopft sind und alles glauben.


----------



## da.rt1895 (30. Juni 2008)

hardcoreplaya schrieb:


> ja kein wunder das was ihr im ww2 gemacht habt war unmenschlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.








ICH HABE NIX GEMACHT UND ICH GLAUBE DAß HIER NIEMAND MIT DER SACHE IM WW2 WAS ZU TUN HAT


----------



## Robbers (30. Juni 2008)

Shredder87 schrieb:


> Naja in Deutschland gibt es auch Konflikte die es eigentlich nicht mehr geben sollte. Die Ossi/Wessi sagen wir mal Fede.
> Und das die Comdians im West Fernsehen immernoch ihre spässchen machen find ich schon lange nicht mehr ok. Meine Meinung nach sollte sowas nicht mehr angesprochen werden. Aber es wird es immernoch darauf rumgeritten.
> 
> Daran merkt man das es immer die Mauer gibt und zwar in Köpfen der Menschen.
> ...




Da mein gesprochene Deutsch besser ist als mein geschriebener und ich eigentlich akzent freies Deutsch spreche, hat vor eine weile ein person nicht Deutschen herkunft nachdem er seine wille nicht bekommen hat mir als "scheiss Nazi" bezeichnet, als ich ihn aufgeklärt habe das ich eben nicht Deutscher sondern Englander bin, hat er dann kurzehand mir als Inselaffe beschimpft, leider ist es so das viele euer vergangenheit missbrauchen um eben ihre wille zu bekommen. Es gibt überall schlechte Menschen, aber auch überall gute, leider ist unsere westlichen gesellschaft kaputt so das die schlechten, nicht so gut gebildeten auf den vormarsch sind.


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Vielleicht gabs ja keine massenvernichtungs waffen. ABer im Irak gings zu wie im dritten reich. Leute de was falsches gesagt haben verschwanden über nacht, Gegen Volksgruppen wurden giftgasanschläge verübt auf befehl von Saddam.
> Und was soll daran so schlecht sein wenn man einem Land die Freiheit wieder bringt.
> Und warum haben die Terroristen Saddam wohl unterstützt im Krieg wenn es keinerlei Verbindung gab?  Denk einfahc mal drüber nach über den Mist den du hier schreibst.



war sadam nen Diktator hoch 3? keine frage war er! hat er sein volk unterdrückt? keine frage hat er ! wer hat ihm die macht gegeben selbiges zu werden was er ist? USA zusammen mit den waffenherstellern ! 
Das einzige was die USA im Irak erreicht hat ist das ganze land zu destabilisieren,Chaos und Anarchie zu bringen.
Freiheit?die leute mögen da ja nun frei von Sadam sein ,frei von Angst sind sie aber nicht! nun brauchen sie keine angst vor nem Diktator und seinen Leuten haben nun müssen sie angst vorm rausgehn haben weil sich ja nen Wahni neben ihnen in die Luft jagen könnte,sie müssen angst vor ihren eigenen mitbürgern haben weil sie entführt werden könnten um geld von der Familie zu erpressen oder müssen angst haben von US soldaten für terroristen gehalten zu werden und wenn sie nicht erschossen werden bekommen sie nen Kuba zwangsaufenthalt.
Jo ist schon toll deine freiheit ...........ist schon toll davon zu reden das man für die freiheit opfer bringen muss wenn man ned selbst der ist der sie bringt ne?
aber naja is ja nix neues gleiches hat man ja eh schon damals in Afghanistan verbockt und da ist ja auch kein ende in sicht (wie halt auch im Irak)


----------



## Khorrn-Taerar (30. Juni 2008)

so leute ich hab hier mal ein kleines zitat aus nem ärzte lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
lass die leute reden und hör einfach nicht hin!
leute es kann euch doch egal sein was die leute über euch denken,
solange ihr selbst mit euch zufrieden seid.
so far

edit: achja ich wollte hiermit auf das grundthema zurückkommen.


----------



## Alien123 (30. Juni 2008)

In England gibts viel mehr Nazis als in Deutschland, genau wie in Amerika...


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Viel erreicht haben die Amis im Irak nichts eigentlich nurnoch viel mehr tote als unter Sadam.
> 
> Sie haben es geschafft das ein Bürgerkrieg zwischen den Schiiten und Sunniten ausbricht.
> Und sie haben es den Terroristen leicht gemacht im Irak Stützpunkte zu errichten was Sadam sogar bekämpft wurde(er hatte angst davor das ihn die terroristen stürzen könnten).
> ...



Wer verübt den die Anschläge im Irak? Die Terorristen, und nicht die Amerikaner. Also ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht gerechtfertigt den Amerikaner die Schuld dafür zu geben. Und wenn du dich nur etwas über den Irak informierst was da war als saddam regierte dann wirste sicher nicht der Meinung sein das es da vor dem Einmarsch der Us-Truppen besser war.

Hier noch ein beisiel was darmals war im Irak:

Zitat von Wikipedia:



> Nach einem misslungenen Attentatsversuch gegen Saddam Hussein wurden am 17. Juli 1982 148 Einwohner der Kleinstadt Dudschail verschleppt und hingerichtet. 1988 startete das Regime die sogenannte Anfal-Operation, bei der nach Schätzungen bis zu 180.000 irakische Kurden ermordet wurden. Der in der Öffentlichkeit bekannteste Fall dieser Kampagne war der Giftgasangriff auf Helepçe am 18. März 1988.



Und das ist nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## Deathfinger (30. Juni 2008)

> Das habe ich ja schon gesagt das es vielleicht keine massenvernichtungswaffen gab im Irak aber die zustände die im Irak herrschten rechtfertigen den Krieg alle male.
> 
> Und EIN Gefängnis hat immer noch nichts mit der Freiheit eines ganzen Landes zu tun.


Vielleicht? Das einzige was damals gefunden wurde, waren nicht für Irak genehmigte Waffen, aber von Massenvernichtungswaffen fehlt jede Spur!
Soll ich dir eine Liste der Länder machen, die Hilfe benötigten, aber wo niemand zu Hilfe kommt, eben weil es sich nicht "lohnt" (in Sinne von, dass es da keine Rohstoffe zu holen gibt)?
Ein Gefängnis hat nichts mit der Freiheit eines ganzen Landes zu tun!? Die Menschen in diesem Gefängnis sitzen teilweise ohne Verdacht da, ohne ein Recht auf einen Anwalt, ohne ein Recht darauf überhaupt zu erfahren, was ihnen vorgeworfen wird. Eines ganzen Landes vielleicht nicht, aber ich hoffe, das gibt dir doch zu denken...

Und wenn demnächst noch Massenvernichtungswaffen gefunden werden, kommen die bestimmt selbst vom größten Waffenexporteur der Welt: Den USA!


----------



## bullybaer (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Die Seite hab ich mir sehr wohl durchgelesen nur aber was beweist das bitte. ICh habe auf dieser seite kene quellen angaben gefunden.
> Also hat der artikel keinerlei beweiskraft.




Der Artikel wurde am 27.06.2008 von Clieve Maund veröffentlicht.

Natürlich sind das keine Beweise aber es wird anhand von Beispielen die Strategie der USA erörtert. Die USA haben ja aus genannten Gründen ein starkes Interesse ihre wahren Ziele zu verbergen. Desweiteren haben Politiker in den USA schon zugegeben, dass es keien Beweise für Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak gegeben hat.

Glaub von mir aus was du willst, es ist nicht meine Sachen. Nur ich für meinen Teil bezweifle, dass ein Land, das mehr als 
30% der weltweiten Erdölfördermege pro Tag verbraucht aus rein humanitären Gründen in den Irak einmarschiert.


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> war sadam nen Diktator hoch 3? keine frage war er! hat er sein volk unterdrückt? keine frage hat er ! wer hat ihm die macht gegeben selbiges zu werden was er ist? USA zusammen mit den waffenherstellern !
> Das einzige was die USA im Irak erreicht hat ist das ganze land zu destabilisieren,Chaos und Anarchie zu bringen.
> Freiheit?die leute mögen da ja nun frei von Sadam sein ,frei von Angst sind sie aber nicht! nun brauchen sie keine angst vor nem Diktator und seinen Leuten haben nun müssen sie angst vorm rausgehn haben weil sich ja nen Wahni neben ihnen in die Luft jagen könnte,sie müssen angst vor ihren eigenen mitbürgern haben weil sie entführt werden könnten um geld von der Familie zu erpressen oder müssen angst haben von US soldaten für terroristen gehalten zu werden und wenn sie nicht erschossen werden bekommen sie nen Kuba zwangsaufenthalt.
> Jo ist schon toll deine freiheit ...........ist schon toll davon zu reden das man für die freiheit opfer bringen muss wenn man ned selbst der ist der sie bringt ne?
> aber naja is ja nix neues gleiches hat man ja eh schon damals in Afghanistan verbockt und da ist ja auch kein ende in sicht (wie halt auch im Irak)



Und da sind die Usa schuld das es im Irak terorranscläge gibt? Vielleicht war der EInmarsch der Usa der auslöser dafür ABer die schuld für die Terroranschläge tragen Organisationen wie die Al quaida.
Und willst du mir erzähln das der Afghanistan Krieg auch nicht gerechtfertigt war? Da haben Terroristen regiert. Und wer war der Chef der Taliban? Richtig Osama Bin Laden. Und bestimmt glaubst du auch noch das 9.11 nur inszeniert war um in afganisthan einzumarschieren.


----------



## Urengroll (30. Juni 2008)

Ich brüh lieber im Glanze dieses Glückes...........^^
Ach ja und stolz kann man auf Deutschland auch sein, sind ja schließlich andere Länder auch auf ihr Land.
Wir haben Michael Schumacher, Jan Ulrich(1997 Tour de France),Boris Becker,Porsche, Siemens, 3x Europameister,3xWeltmeister,Frauenfußball auch erfolgreich,
The German Wunderkind Dirk Nowitzki,Mauerfall..........(kann man endlos weiter führen)mir sind jetzt nur sportliche Bsp. eingefallen.
Und mit früher habe ich selbst nichts am Hut und jeder in der Welt , der in Geschichte ein bischen weiß, wird mit mir einer Meinung sein.




Und ich wäre für Schließung, da es ehh nur noch Off Topic ist und rein gar nichts mehr mit dem Anfangs Thema zu tun hat.


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Der Artikel wurde am 27.06.2008 von Clieve Maund veröffentlicht.
> 
> Natürlich sind das keine Beweise aber es wird anhand von Beispielen die Strategie der USA erörtert. Die USA haben ja aus genannten Gründen ein starkes Interesse ihre wahren Ziele zu verbergen. Desweiteren haben Politiker in den USA schon zugegeben, dass es keien Beweise für Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak gegeben hat.
> 
> ...



We schon vorhin gesagt sind die zustände die damals im Irak herrschten meiner meinung nach rechtfertigung genug für den Krieg.


----------



## Ashnaeb (30. Juni 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Und ich wäre für Schließung, da es ehh nur noch Off Topic ist und rein gar nichts mehr mit dem Anfangs Thema zu tun hat.




Der einzige Satz Deines Posts, den ich unterschreibe....


/sign


----------



## BimmBamm (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Das war ein kleiner teil von Soldaten die diese Folter und MEnschenrechtsverletzungen begangen haben, Und ihr schiebt das alles auf die us-Regierung.



Guantanamo ist nicht von einem kleinen Teil der Soldaten ins Leben gerufen worden. Der Irak ist ohne Kriegserklärung angegriffen worden. Der Irakkrieg ist gegen den Willen der UN begonnen worden. Den Grund für den Irakkrieg kann man nur als Ausrede auffassen[1].

Schau Dir die Kriegsgeschichte der USA seit den '50er Jahren und besonders die Doku "Why we fight - Die guten Kriege der USA" [2] an. In der Vergangenheit hat sich niemand in den USA daran gestört, ob ein Land von einem Diktator beherrscht wurde oder nicht, solange diese Diktatoren den amerikanischen Interessen nicht im Wege standen (und manchmal, wie etwa 1954 in Guatemala oder 1961 im Kongo, stürzten sie demokratisch gewählte oder völlig legitim eingesetzte Regierungen, deren Nachfolger Schreckensregime errichteten, die die damaligen Regierungen nicht im Mindesten interessierten).

Bimmbamm

[1] http://www.focus.de/politik/ausland/irak-u...aid_306971.html
[2] http://www.arte.tv/de/geschichte-gesellsch...USA/780234.html


----------



## Denewardtor (30. Juni 2008)

Mugrim schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einiger Zeit schon auf dem englischen Server Al'Akir und bin auch ziemlich zufrieden damit...Aber warum hasst jeder (übertrieben ich weiß, sagen wir eher manche) was gegen Deutsche und gibt das auch noch offen im Partychann zu? Wenn man denjenigen aber anspricht, kommen so Sätze wie:
> 
> "Sry i cant explain that, cause i speak bad english"
> 
> ...


also an WW2+WW1 könnts kaum liegen, aber vllt weil ihnen dieser typisch neudeutscher Charakter von Leute nicht gefällt, zB. im englischen wow forum gibts ein bisschen weniger mimimi usw...

omg 100Rechtschreibfehler, sry hab schnell geschrieben....


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

Deathfinger schrieb:


> Vielleicht? Das einzige was damals gefunden wurde, waren nicht für Irak genehmigte Waffen, aber von Massenvernichtungswaffen fehlt jede Spur!
> Soll ich dir eine Liste der Länder machen, die Hilfe benötigten, aber wo niemand zu Hilfe kommt, eben weil es sich nicht "lohnt" (in Sinne von, dass es da keine Rohstoffe zu holen gibt)?
> Ein Gefängnis hat nichts mit der Freiheit eines ganzen Landes zu tun!? Die Menschen in diesem Gefängnis sitzen teilweise ohne Verdacht da, ohne ein Recht auf einen Anwalt, ohne ein Recht darauf überhaupt zu erfahren, was ihnen vorgeworfen wird. Eines ganzen Landes vielleicht nicht, aber ich hoffe, das gibt dir doch zu denken...
> 
> Und wenn demnächst noch Massenvernichtungswaffen gefunden werden, kommen die bestimmt selbst vom größten Waffenexporteur der Welt: Den USA!



Ich denke das liegt viel mehr an der UN das dort nimmt einmarschiert und den Leuten dort hilft. DIe UN macht ja nicht saußer sanktionen, und das teilweise schon seit Jahrzenten. Und Haben diese Sanktionen etwas gebracht? Nein, und trotzdem wird dies immer wieder versucht wie vor kurzem in tibeth. Wenn die UN einen Agriff bewilligen würde, würde dies auch geschehen aber so etwas gibt es fast nie.


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Guantanamo ist nicht von einem kleinen Teil der Soldaten ins Leben gerufen worden. Der Irak ist ohne Kriegserklärung angegriffen worden. Der Irakkrieg ist gegen den Willen der UN begonnen worden. Den Grund für den Irakkrieg kann man nur als Ausrede auffassen[1].
> 
> Schau Dir die Kriegsgeschichte der USA seit den '50er Jahren und besonders die Doku "Why we fight - Die guten Kriege der USA" [2] an. In der Vergangenheit hat sich niemand in den USA daran gestört, ob ein Land von einem Diktator beherrscht wurde oder nicht, solange diese Diktatoren den amerikanischen Interessen nicht im Wege standen (und manchmal, wie etwa 1954 in Guatemala oder 1961 im Kongo, stürzten sie demokratisch gewählte oder völlig legitim eingesetzte Regierungen, deren Nachfolger Schreckensregime errichteten, die die damaligen Regierungen nicht im Mindesten interessierten).
> 
> ...



Denkst du etwa das die Sanktionen der UN jemals was gebracht hätten im Irak?
Denkst du wirklich das die Sanktionen Saddam irgendwann davon abgehalten hätten unschuldige Menschen ermorden zu lassen?


----------



## Dark Imperator (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> äähm sry, aber das ewige "die sind auch schuld" machts nicht besser und steht nicht zur Debatte; und die verharmlosung der mitschuld des deutschen volkes an Holocaust und WW2 hier in diesem Thread erreicht schon bedenkliche ausmaße; und nochmal: auch die Österreicher waren beteiligt... aber es mindert die schuld keiner seite, wenn sie auf die andere zeigt
> 
> armselig wenn hier von "Tatsachen" und "beweisen" gesprochen wird, wos scheinbar nur darum geht, daß man sich wie ein kleines Kind auf andere ausredet...



Da hab ich mich wohl nicht richtig ausgedrückt; es geht mir nicht darum den Holocaust zu verleugnen, sondern darum zu zeigen, dass die anderen auch nicht besser sind. Somit nicht das Recht haben uns zu beleidigen, da man ihnen Ähnliches vorwerfen kann. Wir, die große Mehrheit, tun schon lange nichts Schlimmes mehr, andere (z.B. USA) hingegen schon. Deine versteckte Nazi-Anschuldigung kannst du dir sonst wo hinschieben. Ich hasse Hitler, schon allein weil er unser schönes Land, durch den vielfachen Mord an Unschuldigen, besonders Frauen und Kinder, entehrt hat. Ich bin Mitglied einer anerkannt demokratischen Partei (nein nicht die NPD, die ist nicht anerkannt, nur "toleriert"), also suggeriere nicht so einen -zensiert-. Ich hoffe du lernst es Reife zu zeigen und nicht gleich jedem Deutschen, der sein Land liebt und es deshalb verteidigt, so etwas zu unterstellen. Bei so etwas verstehe ich eigentlich keinen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber ich hab Nachsicht mit dir.


----------



## Mindista (30. Juni 2008)

wie kommt ihr eigentlich von hass gegen deutschland auf sadam und krieg im irak ? Oo


----------



## Fumacilla (30. Juni 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> wie kommt ihr eigentlich von hass gegen deutschland auf sadam und krieg im irak ? Oo




das thema is schon lange ausser kontrolle... hier gehts nurnoch darum wer mehr ahnung hat als der andere...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bruceridon (30. Juni 2008)

die vergleichen den ww2 mit den kriegen der usa xD

lese den thread seit er entstanden is heut mittag...anstregened


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Wer verübt den die Anschläge im Irak? Die Terorristen, und nicht die Amerikaner. Also ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht gerechtfertigt den Amerikaner die Schuld dafür zu geben. Und wenn du dich nur etwas über den Irak informierst was da war als saddam regierte dann wirste sicher nicht der Meinung sein das es da vor dem Einmarsch der Us-Truppen besser war.
> 
> Hier noch ein beisiel was darmals war im Irak:
> 
> ...



Dann solltest du auch wissen das die schätzungen der getöteten zivilisten seit kriegsbeginn bis weit über 1.Mio gehen.
Und was glaubst du warum der Religionskrieg ausgebrochen ist?
Wegen dem einmarsch der Amerikaner und es sind nicht nur Terroristen.
Es sind auch die verschiedenen Religionsgruppen die sich unterienander bekämpfen und die haben jetzt schon hunderttausende opfer gepfordert.
Und werfe hier mir nich vor das ich nicht informiert bin weil das bin ich durchaus.
Und ich bin auch jetzt noch der meinung das der Krieg falsch ist und das es der bevölkerung seit der Invasion der Amis schlechter geht.
Sie haben einen Tyrannen gegen hundert andere eingetauchst und ein Bürgerkrieg der erst zuende ist wenn eine der beiden seiten gewonnen hat.
Neben den wohl schon über 1.Mio tote gibt es auch schon fast 2Mio die das land verlassen haben und auch im Irak selbst mussten viele ihre heimat verlassen.
Oft werden etwa 300000 tote angeben die Saddam auf dem gewissen hat.
Das sind viele Menschen aber meinst du das die Amis dem Irak mehr freiheit und frieden geben haben?
Oder noch mehr Mord und Chaos?
Und ein ende gibt es so schnell nicht.


----------



## Denewardtor (30. Juni 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> wie kommt ihr eigentlich von hass gegen deutschland auf sadam und krieg im irak ? Oo


sadam war ein Deutscher....


----------



## BimmBamm (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Denkst du etwa das die Sanktionen der UN jemals was gebracht hätten im Irak?
> Denkst du wirklich das die Sanktionen Saddam irgendwann davon abgehalten hätten unschuldige Menschen ermorden zu lassen?



Wir konnten ja leider nicht ausprobieren, ob sie etwas gebracht hätten. Derzeit können wir nur hoffen, daß sich die Lage im Irak stabilisiert und nicht, wie so häufig, nachdem ein Diktator entfernt wurde, ein Bürgerkrieg ausbricht.

Davon ab: Es geht in der Frage hauptsächlich darum, welche Interessen die USA im Irak verfolgen (das war der Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion). Nach der "Kriegsgeschichte" der USA sowie die Art, wie der Krieg gegen den Willen der UN begonnen wurde, halte ich eine "Befreiung" für ein sehr unwesentliches Ziel der amerikanischen Aussenpolitik. 

Daß es gut ist, daß ein Saddam Hussein von der Bildfläche verschwunden ist, bestreitet (so gut wie) keiner - die Durchführung ist allerdings - verharmlosend ausgedrückt - besorgniserregend. Es kann nicht sein, daß eine Staatsmacht sich als "Hüter der Demokratie und der Menschenrechte" bezeichnet und dann gegen das demokratische Votum der UN vorgeht und rechtsfreie Räume wie Guantanamo einrichtet. Damit macht man sich mehr als unglaubwürdig.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Und da sind die Usa schuld das es im Irak terorranscläge gibt? Vielleicht war der EInmarsch der Usa der auslöser dafür ABer die schuld für die Terroranschläge tragen Organisationen wie die Al quaida.



zja ohne den einmarsch der USA + Verbündete wär die lage nie so unstabil geworden da Sadam den deckel draufgehalten hat. 



Michi- schrieb:


> Und willst du mir erzähln das der Afghanistan Krieg auch nicht gerechtfertigt war? Da haben Terroristen regiert. Und wer war der Chef der Taliban? Richtig Osama Bin Laden. Und bestimmt glaubst du auch noch das 9.11 nur inszeniert war um in afganisthan einzumarschieren.



noch mal auch hier hat die us regierung erst einen Osama Bin Laden zu dem dem gemacht was er wurde(zumindest hatte sie nen grossen anteil).Bin Laden hat von der us regierung bzw dem CiA waffen und wissen/ausbildung erhalten um ein gegengewicht zum russen zu etablieren,nur ging das dann schlussendlich in die Hose.
ob der 9.11. inszeniert wurde?ka ich behaupte mal selbst die usa sind ned so kaltschnäuzig sowas durch zuziehn.allerdings gab es wohl genug zeichen und warnungen das was grosses geplant war .es gibt ja stimmen (us amerikaniche wohlgemerkt) die behaupten das es schlicht und ergreifend der fahrlässigkeit der US geheimdienste zu verdanken ist das selbiges passiern konnte.aber ich denk mal genaueres werden wir in 50 jahren in irgendwelchen historie dokus zu sehn bekommen.




Michi- schrieb:


> Nein, und trotzdem wird dies immer wieder versucht wie vor kurzem in tibeth. Wenn die UN einen Agriff bewilligen würde, würde dies auch geschehen aber so etwas gibt es fast nie.



jo last uns in china einmarchiern wär endlich wieder mal bissel weltkrieg Oo


----------



## böseee (30. Juni 2008)

ich sag nur ich hab nen arabischen freund der die ganze zeit die erste strophe singt o.O


----------



## Serroo (30. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab fast 5 jahre in Amerika gewohnt und da fregt auch jeder 2. : "Was you Gandfather a Solder?" oder " Are you a nazi?" oder "Is it hard to be German the al that history?"
da hab ich immer der dacht omg was wollen die von mir! ALso naja...
Trozedem sind dieleute in America viel netter als die in Deutschland :-)


----------



## tekbear (30. Juni 2008)

wenn ich mir anschaue, daß seit gestern abend 22 seiten diskussion zu dem thema enstanden sind, hab ich so ne ahnung warum deutschland in england immernoch als naziland verschrien ist.

wir haben halt nach all der zeit immernoch nicht gelernt normal damit umzugehen. und eine generation wird's schon noch dauern, bis deutschland mit der schuld leben kann.

man MUSS als deutscher ja eine meinung dazu haben. den luxus es einem total am arsch vorbeigehen zu lassen wie andere nationalitäten ihn haben gibt es hier nicht.

entweder man ist links oder rechts, was anderes gibt es nicht. glücklicherweise ist der grossteil eher links angesiedelt, aber das problem ist, daß viele schon wieder soweit links sind, daß sie auf der braunen seite rauskommen. 
egal wie man es dreht, solange man sich das gehirn mit dem kram verkleben lässt bleibt man ihm verhaftet. erst wenn man es schafft von der ganzen situation damals abstand zu nehmen kann man daran vorbei sehen.
damit meine ich nicht daß man die augen davor verschliessen soll. manche dinge benötigen eben arbeit und als deutscher muss man sich diesen fragen stellen, ob man will oder nicht.

ich hatte übrigens in england noch nie probleme deshalb.


----------



## Robbers (30. Juni 2008)

babbelfisch schrieb:


> Ich hab mal irgendwo gehoert, dass viele Englaender immernoch davon ausgehen, dass hier aehnliche oder gleiche umstaende herrschen wie damals zu hitlerzeiten.. ich hab keine Ahnung hinter welchem Mond die leben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hast du eine ahnung wie viele von uns hier leben? zurzeit sind über 45000 hier stationiert, wir sind sehr fröh hier leben zu dürfen, ich kenne kaum jemand der euch als Nazi beschimpft, ich habe für mein teil ein Deutsche Ehefrau, als wir im England war würde sie herzlich aufgenommen, ich hier aber genauso, ich habe gute freunde im Falkensee bei Berlin, als ich dort zu besuch war hat mir der Gastfreundlichkeit einfach überwältigt, vom ausländerfeindlichkeit oder sonnstwas was gar nichts zu spüren. Leider ist es so das im mein Land, genau wie hier und sonnstwo innerhalb der EU die Bildung die Kinder nachlässt, ich hab letztens gelesen das im England es Kinder gibt die wissen nicht wer Churchill war, wenn ich hier mit jugendlichen reden über rassenhass, oder die NS zeit, viele von den haben auch wenig ahnung, als ich vor ein paar wochen versucht habe ein junge zu überreden nicht mitglied der NPD zu werden hab ich festgestellt das er ausser parolen nichts auf lager hat, somit zeigt sich das dummheit der brütlager ist für intoleranz und der radikalismus. Wir müssen unsere Jugend bilden, um ein sicheren zukunft zu haben, wir müssen eine konsequenter Rechtssystem haben, wo die Täter nicht wie opfer behandelt werden, wenn ein Ausländer sich als Kriminell entpuppt, raus damit, was hat er hier oder in irgendeine Land ausser sein eigene zu suchen? Wenn eine Bürger sein eigene Land sich als Kriminell entpüppt dann sollte er ein gerechten Strafe erhalten, leider ist dies in mein Land nicht der fall, und wir haben echte grosse probleme, allein im London sind diesjahr 17 Teenager brutal ermordet, und die strafen das die zu befürchten habe sind ein witz, meist werden die weniger als 10 Jahre absitzen.


----------



## Denewardtor (30. Juni 2008)

Serroo schrieb:


> Also ich hab fast 5 jahre in Amerika gewohnt und da fregt auch jeder 2. : "Was you Gandfather a Solder?" oder " Are you a nazi?" oder "Is it hard to be German the al that history?"
> da hab ich immer der dacht omg was wollen die von mir! ALso naja...
> Trozedem sind dieleute in America viel netter als die in Deutschland :-)


die sind meiner Meinung nach doof, verfressen und aus Dummheit nett bzw gläubig...

schau doch mal auf ihre Schulen, die haben dort wirklich lowes Programm, wobei das in Deutschland auch nicht das schwerste ist....


----------



## Robbers (30. Juni 2008)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> also mal ganz im ernst England ist ne Insel, die denkt Sie wären die besten. Irgendwann wenn die Polkappen schmelzen wird England untergehen. Ich mein was will England eigentlich? Sie sind in der EU, haben aber keinen Euro als Währung. Sie meckern nur rum und tun nichts für die EU. Sie haben noch immer so eine tolle Regierungsform (Adel regiert, Rest Deppen und Sklaven). Das einzig gute aus England war die Serie Dr. House und sonst nichts. England will nur auf große Fresse machen, weil wir Sie im WW2 nicht direkt überrennen konnten, weil Sie sich auf ihrer Insel verkrochen haben und nicht Sie angreifen wollten.
> 
> Und jetzt bitte: Start Flaming me.




You are a total fucking idiot. And now flame me.


----------



## WestSüdWest (30. Juni 2008)

jekyll_do schrieb:


> Alles Quatsch, die Engländer können uns nicht leiden weil:
> 
> 1. Wir spielen besser Fußball.
> 2. Unsere Frauen sind schöner.
> ...



Zu 1: Kann ich nix zu Sagen. bin kein Fußballfan.
Zu2: Stimmt nicht. Fahr mal nach Irland. Da gibt es Bildschöne Frauen. (Ich steh nunmal auf Rote Haare) Zu anderen Ecken in England kann ich nix sagen da war ich noch nicht.
Zu3: Ist nur bedingt Richtig. Ein gute Guinnes schmeckt (mir) auch.
Zu4: Das ist,wie vieles im leben, Geschmackssache. 
Zu5: Weiß ich nicht. Arm und Reich gibt es Überall.


----------



## airace (30. Juni 2008)

WestSüdWest schrieb:


> Zu 1: Kann ich nix zu Sagen. bin kein Fußballfan.
> Zu2: Stimmt nicht. Fahr mal nach Irland. Da gibt es Bildschöne Frauen. (Ich steh nunmal auf Rote Haare) Zu anderen Ecken in England kann ich nix sagen da war ich noch nicht.
> Zu3: Ist nur bedingt Richtig. Ein gute Guinnes schmeckt (mir) auch.
> Zu4: Das ist,wie vieles im leben, Geschmackssache.
> Zu5: Weiß ich nicht. Arm und Reich gibt es Überall.



1. hallo das weis selbst ich als Non fußball fan die Engländer Reisen einfach *NICHTS* im Fußball ^^
2. stimmt ist geschmacks sache manche finden die besser machen die...
3. Mier nicht aber Deutschland ist schon eine Bier Nation^^
4. eine Englische Autofirma ???.... Rolls royce oder wo kommen die her...wier haben BMW , VW usw.
5. stimmt nur das England laut des Big Mäc Index ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big-Mac-Index ) ist England Teuer


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich wohl nicht richtig ausgedrückt; es geht mir nicht darum den Holocaust zu verleugnen, sondern darum zu zeigen, dass die anderen auch nicht besser sind. Somit nicht das Recht haben uns zu beleidigen, da man ihnen Ähnliches vorwerfen kann. Wir, die große Mehrheit, tun schon lange nichts Schlimmes mehr, andere (z.B. USA) hingegen schon. Deine versteckte Nazi-Anschuldigung kannst du dir sonst wo hinschieben. Ich hasse Hitler, schon allein weil er unser schönes Land, durch den vielfachen Mord an Unschuldigen, besonders Frauen und Kinder, entehrt hat. Ich bin Mitglied einer anerkannt demokratischen Partei (nein nicht die NPD, die ist nicht anerkannt, nur "toleriert"), also suggeriere nicht so einen -zensiert-. Ich hoffe du lernst es Reife zu zeigen und nicht gleich jedem Deutschen, der sein Land liebt und es deshalb verteidigt, so etwas zu unterstellen. Bei so etwas verstehe ich eigentlich keinen Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so, im orignialpost:



> 2. Österreich musste und wollte sich nach dem Krieg vom Reich abgrenzen, sich selbst als Deutsches Opfer stilisieren. Wobei dieses mitnichten der Wahrheit entspricht ( z.B. Anteil der ehemaligen Österreicher in der NSDAP etwa 5x so hoch wie im Kernreich). Vor 1938 war ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Anteil der Österreichischen Bevölkerung für einen Anschluss ans Reich.



gehts augenscheinlich *nicht* darum, historische Verantwortung zu übernehmen; hier gehts augenscheinlich um unqualifizierte und unbelegte Behauptungen von jemandem der seine Geschichtsstunden verschlafen hat; die Anspielung auf die die "Anschlußbestrebungen" der Großdeutschen Volkspartei sind absolut lächerlich, da diese national-liberal in ihrer ausrichtung war und nicht faschistisch; wenn damit der "Fall Ottokar" und die abgehaltene "Volksabstimmung" über den Anschluß Österreichs war: die kann man ohnehin nur als Farce bezeichnen; mir ist noch immer schleierhaft wie man so unheimlich verblödete Vorurteile gegen einen Staat haben kann, der seine Souveränität unter keinen Umständen mit Waffengewalt hätte verteidigen können, und aus dessen Bevölkerung innerhalb von nur wenigen Tagen mehr als 72.000 Menschen inhaftiert und deportiert wurden. alleine die Anzahl der politischen Gegner die hier mundtot gemacht wurden spricht ja wohl eine sehr deutliche Sprache über die Einstellung des "nicht unbeträchtlichen Anteils der Österreichischen Bevölkerung".... was dieser Post de facto sagt ist: "die bösen Österreicher haben sich erst angeschlossen und dann in Form der NSDAP diese Verbrechen begangen"; ja klar, für jeden Deutschen Kriegsverbrecher waren ja 5 Österreicher da dies ihm befohlen haben oder wie? und um diese Quantifizierung von 5x so hoher Anteil an Österreichern: gib eine Quelle für diese Behauptung an, was du hier betreibst ist einfach nur rufmord.

ich habe nie bestritten, daß Österreich am 2ten Weltkrieg teilgenommen hat und genügend Österreicher Kriegsverbrechen begangen haben, aber ich bekomme bei diesem Post den Eindruck für den Poster zählen nur die Österreicher; als hätte Österreich Deutschland mit vorgehaltener Waffe gezwungen bei uns einzufallen und dann auch noch den Holocaust anzuzetteln. wo wurde denn die NSDAP gegründet? in Österreich? mitnichten... sonst hieße sie ja NSÖAP.... aber das ist ja irrelevant, WEIL ÖSTERREICH WAR AUCH DABEI....

dieser Post ist eine Ladung dreck, der von der eigenen Verantwortung ablenkt, nur um auf andere zeigen zu können... und zeigt einmal mehr, daß hier bei weitem nicht alles bewältigt ist; ich denk mal, daß du selbst soetwas wohl auch nicht gutheissen kannst, oder? ich habe genau garnichts suggeriert...

spar dir deinen Hinweis auf Reife, wenn du selbst so wenig davon besitzt. Nicht jeder Post bezieht sich auf dich; dein egozentrisches Weltbild hat spätestens seit Galilei ausgedient... 

und in puncto prolltouristen: das dürfte ja nicht nur bei uns so gewesen sein/noch immer stattfinden, sondern überall dort wo deutsche Touristen nen schlechten Ruf haben... oder meinst du den haben wir bösen "Ösis" allen anderen Nationalitäten eingeredet? das stereotyp vom weisse-socken-unter-den-sandalen-tragenden-fetten-schwitzenden-deutschen-rüpeltouristen-im-hawaiihemd hat kein Österreicher erfunden... das gibts auch in anderen Ländern. und statt sich bei der Nase zu packen und dieses elende Geschwätz über die Holländer und ihre angeblichen Wohnwagen einzustellen wird munter über andere geläster... aber Hauptsache heulen weil euch jemand nicht mag....

ich sags nochmal: mit dem finger auf andere zu zeigen und zu sagen: "aber der hat auch blablubb whatever" zeugt nicht von der von dir erwarteten Reife, sondern eher vom Gegenteil und dem Unwillen das zu akzeptieren... und wenn du sowas auch noch für gut heisst und von Patriotismus sprichst dann tust du mir echt leid... mach die augen auf: hier gibt keiner zu, daß die generationen vor ihm Dreck am Stecken hatten... alles waren immer die anderen; und warum die bösen bösen Engländer so viele böse Vorurteile haben.... naja das kannst dir ja jetzt ausrechnen...

aber gut, ich hab irgendwie mitleid mit dir... wollen wa mal das spatzenhirn net überanstrengen...


----------



## Mindista (30. Juni 2008)

airace schrieb:


> 4. eine Englische Autofirma ???.... Rolls royce oder wo kommen die her...wier haben BMW , VW usw.



rolls royce, bentley, jaguar,aston martin, lotus, cooper, de lorean, mini, marcos, rover etc pp. die briten haben schon genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mal`Ganis (30. Juni 2008)

Das sind schon alles Vorurteile, aber trotzdem gewinnt die NPD in der letzten Zeit vor allem im Saarland wieder Fuß, und auch in meinem Landkreis in Bayern gab es letztes Wochenende einen Aufmarsch des "Braunen Packs". 
Nazis:               80
Demonsranten: 350  
Nüchternde Bilanz für die rechte Szene 
Oft werden wir Deutschen dennoch von den Amerikanern als "Krauts" genannt und auch von den Franzosen und den Engländern beleidigt.
Man will las Deutscher den Holocaust nicht leugnen, aber man muss auch beachten, dass Stalin vor dem WW2 auch viele Bauern wegen ihrem Land umgebracht haben


----------



## Fumacilla (30. Juni 2008)

merkt überhaupt noch wer das hier einer versucht besser zu sein als der andere und das thema schon lange total verfehlt is?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (30. Juni 2008)

Mein Heimatland(Luxemburg) hat zwar viel unter den Nazis gelitten, meine Großeltern inklusive, aber nichtsdestotrotz habe ich überhaupt nichts gegen Deutsche. Im Gegenteil: ich habe viele deutsche Freunde, liebe deutsche Literatur, spiele nur auf deutschen Servern, und Deutsch ist meine Lieblingssprache nebst meiner Muttersprache, Luxemburgisch. 
Ich finde, die erwachsenen Deutschen und Jugendlichen von heute haben ja nichts mehr mit dem WW2 zu tun und können nichts für die Schandtaten ihrer Vorfahren. 

Aber Neonazis, egal welcher Nationalität sie angehören, verachte ich zutiefst, wenn ich daran denke was die Nazis meinen Großeltern damals angetan haben...das sind einfach nur Menschen ohne Perspektive und Bildung, die ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit in ihrem Leben, in dem sie es sowieso zu nichts bringen, wollen...


----------



## ShadowXanTos (30. Juni 2008)

Kala schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJWDl4j-wHU
> 
> there were ten german bombers in the air ... *träller*
> 
> Leider sind die Engländer viel zu sehr ww2 versessen... da können nichtmal Amerikaner mithalten...


naja zu dem video sag ich nur: mehr haare als verstand




hardcoreplaya schrieb:


> ja kein wunder das was ihr im ww2 gemacht habt war unmenschlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn ich sowas les krieg ich brechreiz, aber derbe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wieso sagst du "wir"?
wenn du wir sagst, meinst du damit mich, dich, und alle anderen deutschen..
wieso willst du mir etwas vorwerfen was ich weder getan hab, noch was ich hätte verhindern können?
natürlich war es scheiße was im ww2 passiert ist und genauso ist das naziregime scheiße gewesen, und rassismus ist auch scheiße, egal ob von deutschen, oder von engländern oder sonstigen "rassen/völkergruppen".. aber werf keinem etwas vor was er nicht getan hat -.-

und über die bildung von ausländern über die deutsche vergangenheit brauch ich auch nicht viel sagen, außer das die meisten kp haben oder ihn nicht haben wollen.
ich empfehle mal den film "die welle" anzuguggen (egal ob amerikanische oder deutsche version) da sieht man ja wohl das das was da passiert ist (ja, der film basiert auf echten ereignissen) auch in anderen staaten passieren kann (wie amerika)


----------



## Dark Imperator (30. Juni 2008)

Robbers schrieb:


> Hast du eine ahnung wie viele von uns hier leben? zurzeit sind über 45000 hier stationiert, wir sind sehr fröh hier leben zu dürfen, ich kenne kaum jemand der euch als Nazi beschimpft, ich habe für mein teil ein Deutsche Ehefrau, als wir im England war würde sie herzlich aufgenommen, ich hier aber genauso, ich habe gute freunde im Falkensee bei Berlin, als ich dort zu besuch war hat mir der Gastfreundlichkeit einfach überwältigt, vom ausländerfeindlichkeit oder sonnstwas was gar nichts zu spüren. Leider ist es so das im mein Land, genau wie hier und sonnstwo innerhalb der EU die Bildung die Kinder nachlässt, ich hab letztens gelesen das im England es Kinder gibt die wissen nicht wer Churchill war, wenn ich hier mit jugendlichen reden über rassenhass, oder die NS zeit, viele von den haben auch wenig ahnung, als ich vor ein paar wochen versucht habe ein junge zu überreden nicht mitglied der NPD zu werden hab ich festgestellt das er ausser parolen nichts auf lager hat, somit zeigt sich das dummheit der brütlager ist für intoleranz und der radikalismus. Wir müssen unsere Jugend bilden, um ein sicheren zukunft zu haben, wir müssen eine konsequenter Rechtssystem haben, wo die Täter nicht wie opfer behandelt werden, wenn ein Ausländer sich als Kriminell entpuppt, raus damit, was hat er hier oder in irgendeine Land ausser sein eigene zu suchen? Wenn eine Bürger sein eigene Land sich als Kriminell entpüppt dann sollte er ein gerechten Strafe erhalten, leider ist dies in mein Land nicht der fall, und wir haben echte grosse probleme, allein im London sind diesjahr 17 Teenager brutal ermordet, und die strafen das die zu befürchten habe sind ein witz, meist werden die weniger als 10 Jahre absitzen.



Da muss ich dir vollkommen zustimmen, weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Das ist ein ausländischer Mitbürger wie er zu sein hat. Gegenseitiger Respekt ist eine Grundvorraussetzung für Integration und ein friedliches Miteinander.
Nur eine Frage hätte ich da noch, wieso sind so viele hier stationiert, sind das noch Besatzungstruppen, oder hat das was mit der NATO zu tun. Im ersten Fall würd ich sagen, dass der Krieg schon lange vorbei ist. Im zweiten Fall will ich nichts gesagt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AFK08 (30. Juni 2008)

Deutsche sind schon schlimm! Über jeden her ziehen und wenn sie mal angegriffen fühlen gleich so einen mist Forum auf machen oh was haben wir nur getan das war früher so NEIN!!! Es ist immer noch so ich erlebe das überall beim Arzt, Bank, Schulen, Arbeitsplatz usw....


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Dann solltest du auch wissen das die schätzungen der getöteten zivilisten seit kriegsbeginn bis weit über 1.Mio gehen.
> Und was glaubst du warum der Religionskrieg ausgebrochen ist?
> Wegen dem einmarsch der Amerikaner und es sind nicht nur Terroristen.
> Es sind auch die verschiedenen Religionsgruppen die sich unterienander bekämpfen und die haben jetzt schon hunderttausende opfer gepfordert.
> ...



Aber wehr hat wohl  die meisten getöten Zivilisten auf dem gewissen? DIe Terroristen da sie die Zivilsten zum Ziel ihrer anschläge machen.
Und ihr verurteilt hier alle die USA weil sie etwas gegen den Terror unternimmt. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen auf was noch alles Terroranschläge verübt worden wären wenn amerika nicht in Afghanistan einmarschiert wäre.

Und zu deiner Aussage bezüglich Religions krieg  wär hat den den Afghanistan Krieg provoziert? Das war wohl Osama Bin Laden mit der Al quaida in dem sie die anschläge von 9.11 geplant und ausgeführt haben. Den ohne 9.11 hätte es soetwas wie den Afghanistan und Irak krieg nicht gegeben. Also solltet ihr etwas weiter zurückdenken, und nicht immer den AMerikaner die Schuld geben.

Und ich weiß auf was sich die schätzungen über getötete Iraker seit beginn des Krieges belaufen: 946.000-1.120.000


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2008)

Ich habe selbst Verwandte in England und kann daher sagen, dass die Bemerkungen in Richtung "Nazi" nicht unbedingt immer böswillig rüberkommen sollen. Wenn man mir mit dementsprechenden Verhalten oder alternativ mit Stechschritt oder Hitlergruß begegnet, was jedoch sehr, sehr selten vorkommt, raste ich jedoch auch nicht sofort aus oder laufe beleidigt weg, sondern reagiere einfach entsprechend darauf. Immer mit einem gewissen Maß an Selbstironie, um meinem Gegenüber nicht noch mehr Angriffsfläche zu bieten, denn am Ende heißt es dann wieder "Ja, typisch Deutsch, kein Humor". Ich habe oft festgestellt, dass die Reaktion der Engländer viel, viel lockerer und offener ausfällt, wenn man selbst weniger verkrampft mit der deutschen Geschichte umgeht, denn meistens sind es die Deutschen selbst, die im Ausland verschämt herumschleichen und eventuelle Vorurteile immer wieder bestätigen.



AFK08 schrieb:


> Deutsche sind schon schlimm! Über jeden her ziehen und wenn sie mal angegriffen fühlen gleich so einen mist Forum auf machen oh was haben wir nur getan das war früher so NEIN!!! Es ist immer noch so ich erlebe das überall beim Arzt, Bank, Schulen, Arbeitsplatz usw....



Ab sofort auf großer Comeback-Tour: der Foren-Troll. Mal im Ernst: hattest du als Kind eigentlich häufiger Beschleunigungskontakt mit den Badezimmerfliesen?


----------



## Denewardtor (30. Juni 2008)

Zum WW2: die USA haben zwei Atombomben eingesetzt, da hat sich keiner beschwert.....


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir vollkommen zustimmen, weiter so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



scheisse das ist ja wohl das allerhärteste:

diese verdammte überheblichkeit jemandem vorschreiben zu wollen, wie er zu sein hat!

klar, ich finde auch daß der von dir zitierte eine tolle Einstellung hat und vieles was er schreibt richtig ist, aber dein Text dazu ist genau das wofür euch andere Nationalitäten so sehr hassen

PRÄPOTENT;
ÜBERHEBLICH;
ARROGANT;
NEUNMALKLUG;
UNBELEHRBAR;

um nur einige der Schlagworte zu nennen die dieses Verhalten beschreiben....

und wenn du mir jetzt mit "ich hab ihn doch nur gelobt" kommst; kapiers bidde: wenn du dir hier herausnimmst seine art und weise der integration oder seine erfahrungen mit dem Fleißsternchen auszeichnen zu müssen dann stellst du dich auf eine Podest auf dem du nix verloren hast; denkst du, daß du als in deutschland geborener zu bestimmen hast wie sich jemand zu benehmen hat, der in deine Gesellschaft kommt? oder daß du das recht hast ein Urteil über sein Qualität zu fällen? mitnichten mein Lieber! hör mal in dich hinein und schreib hier im Thread 10 Dinge auf gegen die DU vorurteile hast... und ichtraue mich zu wetten, daß da nix kommt, weil du ja soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ein reines Herz & Gewissen hast....

du könntest mir weit mehr imponieren wenn du deine eigenen Fehler und Schwächen eingestehen und auch zu den weniger tollen Seiten deines Charakters stehen könntest, als mit solchem positiv-geschwafel. "du bist ja nachsichtig mit mir".... kollege ich sag dir eines: ich wäre nicht nachsichtig mit dir wenns drauf ankäme... ich schäme mich nich dafür n arschloch zu sein, aber ich bin wenigstens EHRLICH; und nicht so n aufgeblasener fatzke wie so einige hier, die glauben sie könnten sich die Seligkeit mit einem kleinen bißchen schöngerede erschwafeln

du tust ja päpstlicher als der Papst; und mir isses vollkommen wurst ob du evangelisch oder Moslem bist...


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wir konnten ja leider nicht ausprobieren, ob sie etwas gebracht hätten. Derzeit können wir nur hoffen, daß sich die Lage im Irak stabilisiert und nicht, wie so häufig, nachdem ein Diktator entfernt wurde, ein Bürgerkrieg ausbricht.
> 
> Davon ab: Es geht in der Frage hauptsächlich darum, welche Interessen die USA im Irak verfolgen (das war der Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion). Nach der "Kriegsgeschichte" der USA sowie die Art, wie der Krieg gegen den Willen der UN begonnen wurde, halte ich eine "Befreiung" für ein sehr unwesentliches Ziel der amerikanischen Aussenpolitik.
> 
> ...


 Ihr redet hier immer nur von einer Staatsmacht. Ich gehe davon aus dass ihr wisst das nicht nur die USA für den Irak Krieg waren,sonder knapp 30 Länder dafür maren und das der krieg erst dann begonnen hat.


----------



## Robbers (30. Juni 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir vollkommen zustimmen, weiter so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Damals waren wir hier als Besatzungsmacht stationiert, das ist aber lange nicht so, ich glaube der SOFA vereinbarung tritt 1951 in kraft und würde geändert 1995. Den genauen gründ dafür das wir hier Stationiert sind kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich bin sehr fröh und glücklich hier zu leben, Ihr habt ein schones Land, sicherlich gibt es das ein oder andere das evtl anders sein könnte, aber gibt es das nicht überall? Hier habe ich, ausser als ich in Detmold stationiert war, immer freundliche, offene leute erlebt, ihr habt ein schones, sauberes Land, wo politisch und religiöse freiheit nicht nur gegeben sind, sondern sind fest verankert in euer Grundsatz. Dazu kommt, ein gutes Sozial System um die schwachen zu schützen, ein gutes Krankensystem um die Kranken zu behandeln. Wer sagt das die Deutschen schlecht sind weis nicht wovon er redet, die meisten leute in mein Land kennen Deutschen nur aus den Fernsehen.


----------



## Fehlfunktion (30. Juni 2008)

Tja die Intelligenz mancher Menschen hier im Forum siedelt sich irgendwo zwischen Fusspilz und Holztisch an.

Mal ne Frage an den TE.

Warum lernst nicht einfach Englisch und flamest gegen die Inselaffen zurück ?

Schreib ihnen  doch im derbsten Englisch - wie schlecht denen ihr Bier ist - das man den Frass was die Essen nennen ich nicht mal meinem Köter servieren würde - und das ihre Tussen im endeffekt nur Sch......pen sind usw. man könnte die Liste beliebig fortführen 



So und nun God save the Queen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> gehts augenscheinlich *nicht* darum, historische Verantwortung zu übernehmen; hier gehts augenscheinlich um unqualifizierte und unbelegte Behauptungen von jemandem der seine Geschichtsstunden verschlafen hat; die Anspielung auf die die "Anschlußbestrebungen" der Großdeutschen Volkspartei sind absolut lächerlich, da diese national-liberal in ihrer ausrichtung war und nicht faschistisch; wenn damit der "Fall Ottokar" und die abgehaltene "Volksabstimmung" über den Anschluß Österreichs war: die kann man ohnehin nur als Farce bezeichnen; mir ist noch immer schleierhaft wie man so unheimlich verblödete Vorurteile gegen einen Staat haben kann, der seine Souveränität unter keinen Umständen mit Waffengewalt hätte verteidigen können, und aus dessen Bevölkerung innerhalb von nur wenigen Tagen mehr als 72.000 Menschen inhaftiert und deportiert wurden. alleine die Anzahl der politischen Gegner die hier mundtot gemacht wurden spricht ja wohl eine sehr deutliche Sprache über die Einstellung des "nicht unbeträchtlichen Anteils der Österreichischen Bevölkerung".... was dieser Post de facto sagt ist: "die bösen Österreicher haben sich erst angeschlossen und dann in Form der NSDAP diese Verbrechen begangen"; ja klar, für jeden Deutschen Kriegsverbrecher waren ja 5 Österreicher da dies ihm befohlen haben oder wie? und um diese Quantifizierung von 5x so hoher Anteil an Österreichern: gib eine Quelle für diese Behauptung an, was du hier betreibst ist einfach nur rufmord.



http://www.vorkriegsgeschichte.de/content/view/20/36/


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (30. Juni 2008)

Also mir ist es mehr in der Schule passirt das man mich als Deutschen Blöd angemacht hat im Ausland war das eigentlich NIE der fall im gegenteil die leute waren meist sehr freundlich.

Aber gehört habe ich auch schon das die Engländer da nicht grade nett uns gegenüber sind aber ob es an dem WW2 liegt glaube ich net,
vorallem wenn man mal bedenkt das es in England die schliemssten und meisten Nazis gibt.
Ich denke es liegt dadran das wir einfach besser sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Fumacilla (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> scheisse das ist ja wohl das allerhärteste:
> 
> diese verdammte überheblichkeit jemandem vorschreiben zu wollen, wie er zu sein hat!



hör doch mal mit diesen haarpaltereien auf. du weisst doch ganz genau das er das so nich meint. es ist seine vorstellung von einem "ausländischen mitbürger" und nichts anderes... er drückt sich eben etwas ungeschickt aus. du suchst doch nur noch streit momentan und nichts anderes. du profozierst wo es geht.

mensch jung.... lass gut sein.


----------



## BimmBamm (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Ihr redet hier immer nur von einer Staatsmacht. Ich gehe davon aus dass ihr wisst das nicht nur die USA für den Irak Krieg waren,sonder knapp 30 Länder dafür maren und das der krieg erst dann begonnen hat.



Wir reden von der _treibenden_ Staatsmacht, ohne die der Krieg nicht stattgefunden hätte - und die dafür offensichtlich falsche Gründe angegeben hat. Wer nicht mitzog, wurde denn auch mit dem Begriff "Schurkenstaat" bezeichnet.

Warum gehst Du auf keinen der angeführten Punkte ein, sondern versuchst immer wieder, auf ein anderes Feld auszuweichen? Wie kann es sein, daß ein Land, daß sich "Demokratie" dick auf die Fahne geschrieben hat, ein demokratisches Votum übergeht? Wie kann es sein, daß genau dieses Land, daß sich als "Weltpolizei" für Menschenrechte präsentieren möchte, diese durch Einführung einer rechtsfreien Zone mit den Füssen tritt?

Und dieser Nation sollen wir nun glauben, wenn sie uns einen Krieg, dessen Begründung an den Haaren herbeigezogen war, als "gerecht" und völlig uneigennützig verkaufen möchte?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Dark Imperator (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> dieser Post ist eine Ladung dreck, der von der eigenen Verantwortung ablenkt, nur um auf andere zeigen zu können... und zeigt einmal mehr, daß hier bei weitem nicht alles bewältigt ist; ich denk mal, daß du selbst soetwas wohl auch nicht gutheissen kannst, oder? ich habe genau garnichts suggeriert...
> 
> spar dir deinen Hinweis auf Reife, wenn du selbst so wenig davon besitzt.


Hm ich dachte du beziehst dich auf mich, wenn du mich zitierst, dachte das macht man so.
Mit der Aussage des "Drecks" hast du dich nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert, ich versuche sachlich zu diskutieren und dich trotz deiner Anfeindungen nicht zu beleidigen. Und was machst du? Du ziehst mich durch den Dreck. Außerdem hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich so etwas nicht gutheiße, ich weiß nicht was du willst? Die Sachen mit Österreich hab ich nicht geschrieben, nur verteidigt, da sie nach Tatsachen aussehen, und ich nicht grundsätzlich jedem misstraue, außerdem steckt dort zumindest ein wahrer Kern drin. Kann es sein, dass du nur auf uns herum hackst, da du weißt, dass die Österreicher eine Mitschuld trifft und nur ablenken willst? Meinetwegen leugne eure Schuld (die die jetzige Generation eh nicht mehr betrifft, genau wie bei uns), aber hör auf mein Vaterland zu beleidigen! Und jetzt sag mir was ich Unreifes geschrieben habe. Ich kann sachliche Kritik nämlich vertragen.


----------



## Mindista (30. Juni 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wir reden von der _treibenden_ Staatsmacht, ohne die der Krieg nicht stattgefunden hätte - und die dafür offensichtlich falsche Gründe angegeben hat. Wer nicht mitzog, wurde denn auch mit dem Begriff "Schurkenstaat" bezeichnet.
> 
> Warum gehst Du auf keinen der angeführten Punkte ein, sondern versuchst immer wieder, auf ein anderes Feld auszuweichen?
> 
> Bimmbamm



achjo, wie hieß es da noch ?

wer nicht mit uns ist, ist gegen uns oder so ähnlich.
dann kam noch, als frankreich nciht mit machen wollte, von der us-außenministerin: we shall punishe france oder so ähnlich.
wer dafür war, ist das neue europa, wer dagegen war, ist des alte europa...etcpp...


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wir reden von der _treibenden_ Staatsmacht, ohne die der Krieg nicht stattgefunden hätte - und die dafür offensichtlich falsche Gründe angegeben hat. Wer nicht mitzog, wurde denn auch mit dem Begriff "Schurkenstaat" bezeichnet.
> 
> Warum gehst Du auf keinen der angeführten Punkte ein, sondern versuchst immer wieder, auf ein anderes Feld auszuweichen?
> 
> Bimmbamm



Ich gehe sehr woll auf die einzelnen punkte ein. Und meine Meinung is immer noch das der Krieg gerechtfertigt war, auch wenn er aus den falschen gründen begonnen wurde.


----------



## Topsecret (30. Juni 2008)

Was soll man dazu sagen, der WW2 wird uns ewig anhaften, komisch aber wahr.
Was die Amis in regelmässigen Abständen abziehn interessiert die Welt nur 3 Tage lang und schon juckts keine Sau mehr.
Mir persönlich total Wayne, die Engländer lachen über Deutschland, na und ???
Die ganze Welt lacht über England !!
Sitzen auf ihrer süßen Insel und ham nur Stress mit ihren Nachbarn Irland und Schottland, und stecken noch immer in einer Monarchie fest.
Fazit, wenn einer kommt mit nem NAZI Spruch einfach grinsen, die ham sonst nix worüber sie erzählen könnten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> achjo, wie heiß es da noch ?
> 
> wer nicht mit uns ist, ist gegen uns oder so ähnlich.
> dann kam noch, als frankreich nciht mit machen wollte, von der us-außenministerin: we shall punishe france oder so ähnlich.
> wer dafür war, ist das neue europa, wer dagegen war, ist des alte europa...etcpp...



Naja wär gegen den Irak krieg war, war meiner Meinung nach gegen Menschenrechte, wie shcon gesagt der krieg begann aus falschen gründen aber die zustände im Irak rechtfertigten ihn alle male.
Und wer gegn den Krieg war, nahm meiner Meinung nach Menschenrechtsverletzungen und Völkermord einfach so hin. Weil allein durch worte hätte man ihm Irak nie etwas veränder können.


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> http://www.vorkriegsgeschichte.de/content/view/20/36/



so, tolle quellenangabe.... was konkret steht da nu drin, nachdem du nichtmal kapitel oder ein Zitat angibst?

das hat mit quelle nix zu tun...

um dir mal zu zeigemn was da so toll ist an nem Link machen wa halt mal

Quelle für alles....

ist doch super; wenn du was wissen willst suchs dir selber und ich kann sagen ich hab dir die quelle angegeben, wa?

btw: man merkt nun leider daß du an funktionellem analphabetismus leidest, denn die jenes argument, für das ich einen quellennachweis gewünscht habe befindet sich kein Nachweis in diesem Text; im Gegenteil... hättest du ihn lesen können, so hättest du feststellen müssen, daß er meine Argumentation untermauert

wenn ihr mit der eigenen Geschichte genauso aufmerksam umgeht sinds wohl in 20 Jahren die Marsmenschen gewesen die das dt. Volk versklavt und zu NAZIs gemacht haben... dann braucht ihr euch nichtmehr drum zu kümmern.... schade eigentlich, denn von Aufarbeitung wieder mal 0 zu sehen


----------



## the Dragonfist (30. Juni 2008)

> Hi Leute,
> 
> also mal ganz im ernst England ist ne Insel, die denkt Sie wären die besten. Irgendwann wenn die Polkappen schmelzen wird England untergehen. Ich mein was will England eigentlich? Sie sind in der EU, haben aber keinen Euro als Währung. Sie meckern nur rum und tun nichts für die EU. Sie haben noch immer so eine tolle Regierungsform (Adel regiert, Rest Deppen und Sklaven). Das einzig gute aus England war die Serie Dr. House und sonst nichts. England will nur auf große Fresse machen, weil wir Sie im WW2 nicht direkt überrennen konnten, weil Sie sich auf ihrer Insel verkrochen haben und nicht Sie angreifen wollten.
> 
> Und jetzt bitte: Start Flaming me.




sonst hast du aber noch alle latten im zaun oder?




und ich kann nur von CoD4 sprechen und da werde ich ständig als nazi beschimpft!

aber naja ich komm mit klar. jeder mensch braucht nen feindbild. und für viele sind das nun mal die deutschen.

ich kenne russen, kubaner,türken, polen, und ösis(ist nicht abwertent gemeint) ich komme mit alle wunderbar klar und sie mit mir.

man hört und sieht halt immer die dummen weil sie im mittelpunkt stehen müssen. die normalen halten sich zurück und deshalb bemerkt man sie nicht. so entsteht bei vielen der eindruck alle hassen uns (und das denken viele auch von sich und ihren eigenen ländern).


mit internationalen grüssen Orandur aka the Dragonfist (one love and peace)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: ich wurde als soldat in anderen ländern willkommen geheissen und im eigenen land bespuckt. deppen gibt es überall aber sie bilden nicht die breite masse also seht das alles nicht so eng!

pps: jeder dackel ist ein hund aber nicht jeder hund ist ein dackel! *weisheiten buch zu!


----------



## Silvary (30. Juni 2008)

Ihr deutschen glaub sowieso immer, ihr wärt die tollsten und besten. Kein Wunder, dass euch niemand mag. Z.B.: Wenn ihr bei der EM wiedermal ned gewonnen habt, waren natürlich ned die anderen besser, NEIN, deutschland hatte einfach einen schlechten tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wacht endlich auf...


----------



## BimmBamm (30. Juni 2008)

Michi- schrieb:


> Ich gehe sehr woll auf die einzelnen punkte ein.



Nicht auf einen einzigen!



> Und meine Meinung is immer noch das der Krieg gerechtfertigt war, auch wenn er aus den falschen gründen begonnen wurde.



Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich? Falsche Gründe können nie einen Krieg rechtfertigen!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> scheisse das ist ja wohl das allerhärteste:
> 
> diese verdammte überheblichkeit jemandem vorschreiben zu wollen, wie er zu sein hat!
> 
> du tust ja päpstlicher als der Papst.



1. Ich gehe davon aus, dass er mit seiner Bemerkung nur unterstreichen wollte, dass es wünschenswert ist, wenn man als Einwanderer der Bevölkerung in seiner neuen Heimtat mit Respekt, Toleranz und Offenheit begegnet. Umgekehrt sollte man natürlich das gleiche erwarten, um dem neuen Mitbürger die Integration (argh, Unwort-Alarm, wie anmaßend von mir) zu erleichtern.

2. Und du solltest vielleicht langsam mal die Lupe weglegen und einsehen, dass du nicht Sherlock Holmes auf der Suche nach "Buffed.de's next Super-Nazi" bist.



Silvary schrieb:


> Ihr deutschen glaub sowieso immer, ihr wärt die tollsten und besten. Kein Wunder, dass euch niemand mag. Z.B.: Wenn ihr bei der EM wiedermal ned gewonnen habt, waren natürlich ned die anderen besser, NEIN, deutschland hatte einfach einen schlechten tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ROFL! Guck dir die Amerikaner an. Verbrechen regelmäßig gegen diverse Menschenrechte und sind sich trotzdem keiner Schuld bewusst. Im Gegenteil: sie sehen sich selbst als "Gottes Lieblingsnation" und nehmen sich nach wie vor heraus, das auch überall kundzutun. Und wenn es dir bitter aufstößt, dass man bei einer EM trotz eher mittelmäßiger Leistung stolz auf seine Mannschaft ist und sich mit ihr freut, dann solltest du vielleicht mal deine Einstellung überdenken. Man muss sich als Deutscher zu seiner Geschichte bekennen und sich auch heute noch im kritischen Umgang damit üben, damit solche Geschehnisse sich nicht wiederholen, aber jahrzehntelange Selbstgeißelung, wie sie hier einige fordern, ist in meinen Augen ein schlechter Scherz. Ich bin kein Patriot und bestimmt auch kein Nationalist, aber ich finde es zum kotzen, dass nach wie vor nach zweierlei Maß bewertet wird.


----------



## Leonric (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> so, tolle quellenangabe.... was konkret steht da nu drin, nachdem du nichtmal kapitel oder ein Zitat angibst?
> 
> das hat mit quelle nix zu tun...
> 
> ...



Sorry du bis der typische Österreicher,du bestätigst das mit dem zeug das du schreibst.
600000 Österreicher die in der NSDAP gewesen sind waren auch vom mars ; )
Du machst den Fehler das du den teil der Geschichte von 1938-45 nicht als gemeinsame Geschichte ansiehst.
Aber ich werde dich ab jetzt ignorieren weil dein Geschichtswissen ist mir einfach zu mau.


----------



## Michi- (30. Juni 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Nicht auf einen einzigen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch meiner Meinung nach rechtfertigen die Zustände im Irak (zb Giftgasanschläge,Völkermord etc.) den Krieg, auch wenn die Gründe dafür falsch waren(Massenvernichtungswaffen).

Und nenn mir einen punkt auf den ich nicht mit einem vorherigen post geantwortet habe dann beantworte ich ihn  dir gerne jetzt


----------



## Qwalle (30. Juni 2008)

Mugrim schrieb:


> PS: Ich möcht mal eure Ehrfahrungen hören und eure Meinungen dazu, ich wäre dankbar dass da noch einiges zusammen kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also das ist nicht's aus wow, aber egal, wo du als deutscher hinkommst biste erstmal grunsätzlich ein nazi...

beispiel:
ein freund von mir war für mich in frankreich und als er aus dem bus ausstieg wurde er mit dem hitlergruß gegrüßt (ja, er fand das auch ziemlich daneben).

als ich in amerika war fanden es auch viele recht "witzig" sone nazisprüche los zu lassen - wenn man sie aber fragt, was alles im ww2 passiert ist, dann sind sie aufgeschmissen, weil die nur in ihrer eigenen landesgeschichte unterrichtet werden. europäische geschichte haben die nicht mal ...


meine meinung dazu:

grundsätzlich gilt für mich:
wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die f..... halten, danke!

so far vom fons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (30. Juni 2008)

Das is Dummheit..Sorry aber ich sehe es so, wer Leute wegen etwas verurteilt oder abstempelt, was schon über 60 Jahre zurückliegt kann nicht besonders gut im nachdenken sein!...
Kurzum: das gleiche Schubladendenken wie die Nazis..Leute die uns Deutsche heute noch runtermachen wegen dem was die Nazis gemacht haben, was ohne Frage schrecklich und verabscheuungswürdig war, 
(obwohl wir bei weitem nicht die Einzigen waren die schlimmsten Völkermörd begangen haben was oft vergessen wird, da das mit den Nazis so relativ kurz zurück liegt, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte)  
sind kein Stück besser als Nazis selbst...

Es regt mich immer wieder auf wenn man besipielsweise auf dem Testrealm eine Frage auf Deutsch in den Chat stellt und gleich 15 Posts kommen ála: "Shut up fu***** german!" , "Stop with that german sh** speak english" etc.

Dabei ist Deutschland heutzutage Außenpolitisch so unglaublich zurückhaltend, dass es fast ängstlich scheint. 
Aus allem, auch wenn es offensichtlich falsch ist, was nur im entferntesten mit der Vergangenheit Deutschlands zutun hat wird sich piniebelst rausgehalten, nur um nicht dem schlechten Image zu entsprechen...
Irgendetwas läuft da falsch.. 
Es muss sich ändern! nur weiß ich leider nicht wie, 
denn bekanntlich ist die Dummheit des Menschen grenzenlos!


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Hm ich dachte du beziehst dich auf mich, wenn du mich zitierst, dachte das macht man so.
> Mit der Aussage des "Drecks" hast du dich nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert, ich versuche sachlich zu diskutieren und dich trotz deiner Anfeindungen nicht zu beleidigen. Und was machst du? Du ziehst mich durch den Dreck. Außerdem hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich so etwas nicht gutheiße, ich weiß nicht was du willst? Die Sachen mit Österreich hab ich nicht geschrieben, nur verteidigt, da sie nach Tatsachen aussehen, und ich nicht grundsätzlich jedem misstraue, außerdem steckt dort zumindest ein wahrer Kern drin. Kann es sein, dass du nur auf uns herum hackst, da du weißt, dass die Österreicher eine Mitschuld trifft und nur ablenken willst? Meinetwegen leugne eure Schuld (die die jetzige Generation eh nicht mehr betrifft, genau wie bei uns), aber hör auf mein Vaterland zu beleidigen! Und jetzt sag mir was ich Unreifes geschrieben habe. Ich kann sachliche Kritik nämlich vertragen.



ich habe noch nie geleugnet im gegensatz zu euch.... und rede hier deine schwachsinnige argumentation so schön wie du willst, du bist und bleibst kognitiv retardiert, da es dir nicht im ansatz möglich ist einen kurzen text zu verstehen. wenn du weiterhin versuchst, meine argumente nachzuplappern und gegen mich zu kehren muss ich dich fragen, ob du auch nur im ansatz verstehst was du schreibst. der vorwurf mit solchen pseudo-informationen abzulenken ist das was ich hier schon seit mehreren posts kritisiere... und die tatsache, daß du das noch immer nicht verstanden hast zeigt mir, daß du dringend einen Arzt aufsuchen solltest

mit vaterland hast dus endlich zu gegeben... du bist ein dummer nationalist, der meint daß die grenzen die einen staat umspannen die menschen zu einander gehören lassen. wenn du diesen fehler nicht einsiehst wirst du selber in deiner kleinen faschistoiden welt zugrunde gehen und dich immer wundern warum jene die du "aussperrst" nicht nett zu dir sind; und je mehr du darauf pochst, diese "verbrechen" nicht begangen zu haben und dich distanzierst, desto eher fällst du der selben geisteskranken ideologie zum opfer, die unsere Großeltern schon in diese Lage gebracht hat

guten abend


----------



## Faulmaul (30. Juni 2008)

Leonric schrieb:


> Sorry du bis der typische Österreicher,du bestätigst das mit dem zeug das du schreibst.
> 600000 Österreicher die in der NSDAP gewesen sind waren auch vom mars ; )
> Du machst den Fehler das du den teil der Geschichte von 1938-45 nicht als gemeinsame Geschichte ansiehst.
> Aber ich werde dich ab jetzt ignorieren weil dein Geschichtswissen ist mir einfach zu mau.




bitte tu das, du drehst dir ohnehin alles so wie  dus gerne hättest; diskussionen mit jemandem der nicht in der lage ist einen fehlerfreien satz zu konstruieren sind ohnehin sinnlos und schaden nur dem eigenen verstand, der sich krampfhaft weigert solche idiotie als existent zu akzeptieren

"der typische Österreicher" zeigt ja einmal mehr wie unheimlich beschränkt auf Vorurteile und Stereotype du bist... also los, zieh deine Hawaiihemd und die weissen socken unter den sandalen an und flieg nach Mallorca zu all den anderen fetten saufenden deutschen Proleten (sry, das Stereotyp trifft nicht zu, daß ist mir klar, aber augenscheinlich kann Leonric nur innerhalb gewisser sehr enger Grenzen denken)


----------



## Kamaji (30. Juni 2008)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Ist doch hier (leider ) genauso. Würdest du hier bei Buffed oder sonstwo beispielsweise Szene-News über chinesische Gilden posten dann wären mit Sicherheit gleich 10 Flames über Chinafarmen in den Comments -
> 
> die meisten Leute leben anscheinend von Cliches ohne sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen oder einfach mal das Gehirn einzuschalten.
> Naja, so sind eben die meisten Menschen.
> ...



Da ist leider sehr viel Wahres dran..


----------



## Danj2008 (30. Juni 2008)

Naja im Gunde kannste recht haben ich hab n beispiel ich bin aus Luxembourg , nur kenne viele deutsche auch im fussbal binich fuer die deutschen und ein college von der arbeit auch .
dann sieht mand a andre leute die bei uns arbeiten portugiesen und franzosen belgier ich sag netd ass sie schlehct sind  nur die sagen die deutchen hier die deutschen da undankbar , unfreundlich allso die werden bei uns ständig schlecht gemacht .
Ich kann nicht verstehn warum  mansche meine der 2 weltkrieg sei noch da anscheinend , doch wass willste machen ich jednfalls hab auch in deutschland viele freunde aber die  deutschen werden meist shclecht gemacht find ich auch unfair aber kann nix machn naja mein vorschlag bei wow spiel auf deutschem server vergisss die andren , solche leute sind et net wert sich dafuer aufzuregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (30. Juni 2008)

So und jetzt achten alle User wieder ein bisschen mehr auf ihre Wortwahl, denn die entgleist hier ein ums andere Mal.


----------



## Silvary (30. Juni 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> ROFL! Die Deutschen sind ja wohl eines der unpatriotischten Völker, die es gibt. Von irgendwelchen Fascho-Idioten mal abgesehen. Guck dir die Amerikaner an. Verbrechen regelmäßig gegen diverse Menschenrechte und sind sich trotzdem keiner Schuld bewusst. Im Gegenteil: sie sehen sich selbst als "Gottes Lieblingsnation" und nehmen sich nach wie vor heraus, das auch überall kundzutun. Und wenn es dir bitter aufstößt, dass man bei einer EM trotz eher mittelmäßiger Leistung stolz auf seine Mannschaft ist und sich mit ihr freut, dann solltest du vielleicht mal deine Einstellung überdenken. Ich bin kein Patriot und bestimmt auch kein Nationalist, aber ich finde es zum kotzen, dass nach wie vor nach zweierlei Maß bewertet wird.



wenigstens nerven die amis ned mit irgendwelchen sinnlosen foren rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonric (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> bitte tu das, du drehst dir ohnehin alles so wie  dus gerne hättest; diskussionen mit jemandem der nicht in der lage ist einen fehlerfreien satz zu konstruieren sind ohnehin sinnlos und schaden nur dem eigenen verstand, der sich krampfhaft weigert solche idiotie als existent zu akzeptieren
> 
> "der typische Österreicher" zeigt ja einmal mehr wie unheimlich beschränkt auf Vorurteile und Stereotype du bist... also los, zieh deine Hawaiihemd und die weissen socken unter den sandalen an und flieg nach Mallorca zu all den anderen fetten saufenden deutschen Proleten (sry, das Stereotyp trifft nicht zu, daß ist mir klar, aber augenscheinlich kann Leonric nur innerhalb gewisser sehr enger Grenzen denken)



hrhrhr jaja bell nur weiter ,finde dich köstlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> bitte tu das, du drehst dir ohnehin alles so wie  dus gerne hättest; diskussionen mit jemandem der nicht in der lage ist einen fehlerfreien satz zu konstruieren sind ohnehin sinnlos und schaden nur dem eigenen verstand, der sich krampfhaft weigert solche idiotie als existent zu akzeptieren
> 
> "der typische Österreicher" zeigt ja einmal mehr wie unheimlich beschränkt auf Vorurteile und Stereotype du bist... also los, zieh deine Hawaiihemd und die weissen socken unter den sandalen an und flieg nach Mallorca zu all den anderen fetten saufenden deutschen Proleten (sry, das Stereotyp trifft nicht zu, daß ist mir klar, aber augenscheinlich kann Leonric nur innerhalb gewisser sehr enger Grenzen denken)



man man... lernst du´s ma? was hast du im forum hier verloren? du suchst doch nur den konflikt. ganz egal mit wem.

du stützt deine aussage, das es sich nicht lohne mit ihm weiter zu disskutieren, da er keinen richtigen satz konstruieren könne, aber ignorierst das du auf rechtschreibung (ja ich ignoriere meine rechtschreibung auch ) genauso wenig achtest. stellt dich das also nicht auf die gleiche stufe in sachen idiotie???

und mir ist neu das alle deutschen auf mallorca fett sind und saufen. dein niveau sinkt von post zu post. gz dazu.

du erinnerst mich leicht an den immer meckernden opa der oben am fenster hängt (den ganzen tag) und leute unten am gewehg beschimpft, weils ihn glücklich macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horex (30. Juni 2008)

Das hast du durchaus richtig beobachtet, Threadstarter. Die Deutschen genießen keinen guten Ruf - bei manchen, vor allem bei "Ungebildeten" (Muss man fairer Weise einfach dazu sagen). Das Problem ist einfach, dass in den meisten Schulen die WWs (ja, beide) nur kurz angekratzt werden. Die Deutschen werden dort lediglich als "die Bösen" dargestellt. Es wird nicht geklärt, wie es dazu kam und das es zur Vergangenheit (!) gehört. Das wissen tatsächlich viele nicht. Viele denken, dass Deutschland bis heute eine "Hochburg der Nazis" ist.

Man begegnet diesen Vorwürfen an vieler Orts. Im Internet ist es natürlich am massivsten, weil sich wirklich jeder dort rum treiben kann. Guild Wars ist übrigens ein sehr schönes Beispiel für den Deutschenhass. Ich habe in keinen Spiel so viele Leute getroffen, die Deutsche verachten... 

Das liegt aber schlicht daran, dass diese Leute keine Ahnung haben. Fragt man z.B. mal Menschen, die einen höheren Bildungsstand genießen, fällt auf, dass sie stets positiv über Deutschland reden. Schätzen das Gesundheitssystem, die Altersvor- und fürsorge, die Arbeitsmoral und die Ironie sowie unseren Sarkasmus (und natürlich unsere Autos! *g*). Deutsche Wörter werden sogar gerne im amerikanischen Raum benutzt, um intellektuell zu wirken - so wie hier französisch oder latein. Zum Beispiel gab es in der New York Times mal einen Artikel, dessen Überschrift lautete "Bush is not a mensch". "mensch" ist im amerikanischen Sprachgebrauch eine Person, die menschlich ist. Ist nur ein Beispiel. Es gibt weitere, wie "rucksack", "dopelganger", "uber", "kindergarten" und auch "zweihander". Informier dich mal, ist wirklich interessant.

Man kann also NICHT pauschal sagen, Deutschland genießt einen schlechten Ruf. Das Problem ist halt, dass die Leute, mit "schlechteren" Schulabschluss zu wenig über Deutschland (und vor allem dessen Geschichte) wissen und daher von Dingen reden, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben bzw. alle über einen Kamm scherren.
Übrigens: Das gleiche Phänomen gibt es in Deutschland - Amerikaner gelten hier sehr oft als "Böse" und "machtgierig", was auch nicht zutreffend ist. Bei einigen, sicher. Aber die gibt es auch in Deutschland und überall wo anders auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undo (30. Juni 2008)

die anderen nationen hassen euch nicht wegen dem ww2.

das kommt schon vom deutschen gehabe....


----------



## Dark Imperator (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> scheisse das ist ja wohl das allerhärteste:
> 
> diese verdammte überheblichkeit jemandem vorschreiben zu wollen, wie er zu sein hat!
> 
> ...


Nun ich bin arrogant und wahrscheinlich auch überheblich, kann damit aber leben. Manche halten mich für gefühlskalt. Achja faul bin ich auch. Unbelehrbar bin ich nicht, sonst hätte ich mir wohl kein Wissen aneignen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ansonsten habe ich nur gute Eigenschaften, die man höchstens negativ auslegen kann: Patriotismus, Loyalität, Ehrenhaftigkeit, Ritterlichkeit, Stolz, Respekt vor allen, die es verdienen, Gebildet(jaja, das glaubst du nicht), konservativ, etc. Das heißt jetzt aber nicht, das ich dir imponieren will, da ich jetzt eine bescheidene Meinung von dir habe. Ich will nur meine Ehre schützen, die du unentwegt befleckst!
Und zum Thema: wieso kann ich den Leuten, die hierher kommen wollen, nicht vorschreiben, dass sie uns und unsere Gesetze, Kultur etc.respektieren sollen. Wenn man zu Gast ist hat man sich zu benehmen, ich handele da nicht anders, und andere Staaten erwarten dasselbe (und jetzt komm mir nicht damit, dass ich mich mit einem Staat gleichsetze).
Entschuldige, dass meine Beiträge immer etwas zeitversetzt kommen, aber ich denke über sie nach und schreibe nicht einfach drauf los.


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2008)

Silvary schrieb:


> wenigstens nerven die amis ned mit irgendwelchen sinnlosen foren rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer hat eigentlich bei dir im Schlumpfdorf an der Tür geklingelt und dich mit vorgehaltener Waffe gewungen, dich hier anzumelden? Sorry, aber ich kann es nicht austehen, wenn man einfach nur eine dumme Bemerkung hinrotzt, ohne sie in irgendeiner Form argumentativ zu untermauern.

Im übrigen gebe ich diesem Thread keine Zukunft. Kritische Reflexion ist durchaus eine gute Sache, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass diese Diskussion langsam, aber sicher entartet und immer mehr sehr bedenkliche Ansichten zum Vorschein kommen. Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert, Europa wächst immer mehr zusammen, aber trotzdem ändert sich nichts am sehr beschränkten internationalen Bewusstsein mancher Leute. Niemand sollte wegen seiner Nationalität angegriffen werden und ehrlichgesagt finde ich es sehr traurig, dass sich manche User scheinbar nur aus ihrem virtuellen Wachkoma erheben, um andere wegen ihrer Abstammung zu verurteilen. Sowas hat in einem Forum, in dem sich ja scheinbar sehr unterschiedliche Nationalitäten und Religionen begegnen, nichts zu suchen. Auch wenn man stolz auf seine Herkunft ist, sollte man sich mit den nicht so schönen Seiten auseinandersetzen, sich mit ihnen arrangieren und alles dafür tun, dass sich Fehler der Vergangenheit nicht wiederholen. Und zugegeben, Rassisten und andere Idioten gibt es überall, das hat nichts mit der Nationalität zu tun.


----------



## Siilverberg (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> bitte tu das, du drehst dir ohnehin alles so wie  dus gerne hättest; diskussionen mit jemandem der nicht in der lage ist einen fehlerfreien satz zu konstruieren sind ohnehin sinnlos und schaden nur dem eigenen verstand, der sich krampfhaft weigert solche idiotie als existent zu akzeptieren
> 
> "der typische Österreicher" zeigt ja einmal mehr wie unheimlich beschränkt auf Vorurteile und Stereotype du bist... also los, zieh deine Hawaiihemd und die weissen socken unter den sandalen an und flieg nach Mallorca zu all den anderen fetten saufenden deutschen Proleten (sry, das Stereotyp trifft nicht zu, daß ist mir klar, aber augenscheinlich kann Leonric nur innerhalb gewisser sehr enger Grenzen denken)




Fau Maul Ich find dich echt lustig. So wie du versuchst deine eigne Meinung als einzig Richtige hinzustellen, und dabei denkst du offensichtlich genauso wie du es bei anderen Anprangerst aber naja mach ruhig weiter so ich habe selten so gut gelacht


----------



## Black_Deadman (30. Juni 2008)

Horex schrieb:


> Das hast du durchaus richtig beobachtet. Die Deutschen genießen keinen guten Ruf - bei manchen, vor allem bei "Ungebildeten" (Muss man fairer Weise einfach dazu sagen). Das Problem ist einfach, dass in den meisten Schulen die WWs (ja, beide) nur kurz angekratzt werden. Die Deutschen werden dort lediglich als "die Bösen" dargestellt. Es wird nicht geklärt, wie es dazu kam und das es zur Vergangenheit (!) gehört. Das wissen tatsächlich viele nicht. Viele denken, dass Deutschland bis heute eine "Hochburg der Nazis" ist.
> 
> Man begegnet diesen Vorwürfen an vieler Orts. Im Internet ist es natürlich am massivsten, weil sich wirklich jeder dort rum treiben kann. Guild Wars ist übrigens ein sehr schönes Beispiel für den Deutschenhass. Ich habe in keinen Spiel so viele Leute getroffen, die Deutsche verachten...
> 
> ...




Dazu kann ich bloß voll und ganz zustimmen.


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> so, tolle quellenangabe.... was konkret steht da nu drin, nachdem du nichtmal kapitel oder ein Zitat angibst?



da steht alles was man über den anschluss Österreichs wissen muss ned mehr ned weniger,ka was du für ne quelle haben willst ,Adolfs tagebücher?die von Renner oder Schuschnigg? tut mir ja fast leid für dich das es ned deinem Bild von damals gleicht ... 
Naja auch egal geiferst eh seit 20 seiten nur rum und machst auf opfer (jaja ich weiss nun kommt wieder das mit dem intoleranten Piefke blabla kennen wir alles blabla ) schade eigendlich um die zeit die man versucht ne halbwegs vernünftige diskusion mit dir aufzubaun.


----------



## -sonixx- (30. Juni 2008)

hier noch ein kleiner buchtipp für die ösis hier:

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/sport/weltfussb...p0/article.html

einfach durch die bilder klicken und den text darunter lesen, ist echt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: von einem österreicher geschrieben!


----------



## Churchak (30. Juni 2008)

Silvary schrieb:


> wenigstens nerven die amis ned mit irgendwelchen sinnlosen foren rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn dir nen forum sinnlos erscheint warum gehste dann rein? Oo


----------



## Valinar (30. Juni 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> da steht alles was man über den anschluss Österreichs wissen muss ned mehr ned weniger,ka was du für ne quelle haben willst ,Adolfs tagebücher?die von Renner oder Schuschnigg? tut mir ja fast leid für dich das es ned deinem Bild von damals gleicht ...
> Naja auch egal geiferst eh seit 20 seiten nur rum und machst auf opfer (jaja ich weiss nun kommt wieder das mit dem intoleranten Piefke blabla kennen wir alles blabla ) schade eigendlich um die zeit die man versucht ne halbwegs vernünftige diskusion mit dir aufzubaun.



Ach lass ihn schreiben......
Muss sogar sagen er hat meinen tag etwas erheitert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. Juni 2008)

Könnt ihr mir mal verraten was das ganze noch mit World of Warcraft zu tun hat??? 

Und übrigens: Es gibt über alle Länder Vorurteile!

Es zeugt nicht gerade von Intelligenz sich Vorurteile über andere Menschen zu bilden! Aber genausowenig weiter darauf einzugehen, wenn man merkt, dass das Gegenüber nur Streit provozieren will!

Das einzige "Ausland" in Wow ist die Scherbenwelt, also warum wird der Fred hier eigentlich nicht geschlossen??


----------



## Jaenil (30. Juni 2008)

Ich könnt mir auch vorstellen das es einfach an der Art der deutschen liegt, wie sie sich auf den Servern verhalten. Wenn man mal die Testserver als Beispiel nimmt, da benehmen sich oft deutsche wie die Axt eines Baumfällers im Walde. Es sind immerhin englischsprachige EU Server, aber oftmals scheren sich grad deutsche einen Scheiss dadrum. Es wird einfach in deutscher Sprache gelabert und gespamt was das Zeug hält. Das das kein gutes Bild auf deutsche wirft is doch wohl zu verstehen. Aufgrund dessen könntn grad Engländer die ja von Natur aus sehr nachtragend sind eine generelle Ablehnungshaltung entwickelt haben. Dan kommt noch die ganze Geschichte der deutschen hin zu und schon is das Chaos perfakt.


----------



## Black_Deadman (30. Juni 2008)

-sonixx- schrieb:


> hier noch ein kleiner buchtipp für die ösis hier:
> 
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/sport/weltfussb...p0/article.html
> 
> ...




Dazu kann ich bloß eins sagen da ich selber Östereicher bin. So ein Schwachsinn . Und was hat jetzt dieser Text eig. nochmal mit den Thema zu tun ?


----------



## Oníshanu (30. Juni 2008)

Dieser Thread entwickelt sich ja immer mehr zu einem Schimpfwörter/Spamm -Thread.Im Grunde ging es nur um den Austausch von Erfahrungen,wie es vom Author gewollt ist.

vote 4 close


----------



## Fumacilla (30. Juni 2008)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Dieser Thread entwickelt sich ja immer mehr zu einem Schimpfwörter/Spamm -Thread.Im Grunde ging es nur um den Austausch von Erfahrungen,wie es vom Author gewollt ist.
> 
> vote 4 close




/sign


----------



## Dark Imperator (30. Juni 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> mit vaterland hast dus endlich zu gegeben... du bist ein dummer nationalist, der meint daß die grenzen die einen staat umspannen die menschen zu einander gehören lassen. wenn du diesen fehler nicht einsiehst wirst du selber in deiner kleinen faschistoiden welt zugrunde gehen und dich immer wundern warum jene die du "aussperrst" nicht nett zu dir sind; und je mehr du darauf pochst, diese "verbrechen" nicht begangen zu haben und dich distanzierst, desto eher fällst du der selben geisteskranken ideologie zum opfer, die unsere Großeltern schon in diese Lage gebracht hat


lol, lies mal alle meine Beiträge, dann werden wir ja sehen wer hier zurückgeblieben (ich beziehe mich hier nur auf deine Aussage) ist. Ach und nebenbei als angehender Jurist sollte ich dich vielleicht darauf hinweisen, dass du dich wiederholt wegen Beleidigung u.ä. §§185-200 StGB strafbar machst, nur so am Rande. Ich weiß echt nicht was du für ein Problem hast, vielleicht solltest du eine Anti-Aggressionsthreapie machen (ja ich verdrehe gerade deine Argumente).
Achja ich liebe mein Vaterland und beschütze es zur Not auch mit meinem Leben, also mach mir bloß deswegen keinen Vorwurf!


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (30. Juni 2008)

Ich finde schon witzig, wie uns einige Schweizer als "Rechte" und "Unbeliebte" hinstellen wollen. Wir haben da so den einen oder anderen Schweizer in der Gilde. Was da an rechtem Gelaber über die, anscheinend sehr zahlreich in der Schweiz lebenden, Ex-Juguslawen und die Türken (eigentlich gings um Fussball, da haben die Schweizer ja so ihre Probs mit Türken) rüberkam, war schon echt heftig. So rechtsextrem kann ein Deutscher gar nicht sein ohne gebannt zu werden.

Und @Schandmaul :

Ich mag dein Land, fahre gern hin und komme sehr gut mit deinen Landsleuten aus. Aber was du hier verbreitest ist der allergrößte Mist ! Du bist einer derjenigen, warum wir Deutsche euch gerne Ösi´s, Dösi´s oder wie auch immer nennen. Mit Scheuklappen durch die Gegend rennen und ihr Land für den Nabel der Welt halten. Fähnchen nach dem Wind richten konnten Leute wie du schon immer gut. Der letzte Satz war Nationsfrei !


----------



## -sonixx- (30. Juni 2008)

Black_Deadman schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich bloß eins sagen da ich selber Östereicher bin. So ein Schwachsinn . Und was hat jetzt dieser Text eig. nochmal mit den Thema zu tun ?



nix, aber ich finds lustig und wollte andere daran teilhaben lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das buch ist wohl genauso schwachsinnig wie alle anderen vorurteile, also kann man diesen fred ja eigentlich schließen, da ja eh alles nicht stimmt


----------



## Ocian (30. Juni 2008)

Entweder bleibt ihr beim Thema und Disskutiert ohne jemanden zu beleidigen oder Fremdenfeindliche Sprüche loszulassen oder aber die Diskussion wird geschlossen. Das entscheidet ihr selbst.


----------



## Dralion (30. Juni 2008)

ist ganz einfach. Die inselaffen haben hässliche frauen, furchtbares essen, schiefe und gelbe zähne und nur 52 tage sonnenschein im jahr. Zudem sind die meisten rotharig und wenn die sonne dann doch mal scheint verbrennen sich alle in 5 minuten den bleichen ranzen...ist doch klar das die aggro schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben eine top economy, sehen alle geil aus und sind gebildeter als die meißten auf diesem planeten und um dass alles noch besser zu machen waren wir in der EM im Finale und unsere Autos sind besser, schneller, hübscher und verkaufen sich besser als alle englischen zusammen.


hmmm wir haben keine königin aber dafür müssen wir uns auch nicht von den amis den ganzen tag in den hintern poppen lassen und jedes spielchen mitmachen das Bush gerade einfällt.

Also seid einfach ein bisschen verständlich das es den armen engländern auf der insel schwer fällt uns zu mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AFK08 (30. Juni 2008)

genau das ist ein Deutscher! Seine geilen behauptungen


----------



## -sonixx- (30. Juni 2008)

Sean schrieb:


> Ich finde schon witzig, wie uns einige Schweizer als "Rechte" und "Unbeliebte" hinstellen wollen. Wir haben da so den einen oder anderen Schweizer in der Gilde. Was da an rechtem Gelaber über die, anscheinend sehr zahlreich in der Schweiz lebenden, Ex-Juguslawen und die Türken (eigentlich gings um Fussball, da haben die Schweizer ja so ihre Probs mit Türken) rüberkam, war schon echt heftig. So rechtsextrem kann ein Deutscher gar nicht sein ohne gebannt zu werden.



stimmt leider voll und ganz, sobald ein deutscher sich für sein land einsetzt ist er ein nazi.
schade, aber mir eigentlich egal, ich bin immer noch stolz deutscher zu sein, so wie jeder bürger (mehr oder weniger) weltweit stolz ist bürger seiner nation zu sein. demnach sind eigentlich alle menschen nazis, weil sie ja für ihr land stehen! hab ich das jetzt so richtig interpretiert? irgendwas muss es ja mit dem vaterlandstolz zu tun haben, oder?


----------



## Siilverberg (30. Juni 2008)

Dralion schrieb:


> ist ganz einfach. Die inselaffen haben hässliche frauen, furchtbares essen, schiefe und gelbe zähne und nur 52 tage sonnenschein im jahr. Zudem sind die meisten rotharig und wenn die sonne dann doch mal scheint verbrennen sich alle in 5 minuten den bleichen ranzen...ist doch klar das die aggro schieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich weise mal drauf hin das england eine Parlamentarische mornachie ist die engländer wählen ihr Parlament bzw Parlamentsvorsitzenden wie wir zum  beispiel unseren Bundestag. Der Adel hat keine Politischen einfluss (zumindest direkten), sie haben halt immernoch einen hohen stellen wert mehr nicht


----------



## the Dragonfist (30. Juni 2008)

könnt ihr alle mal wieder runter kommen das ist ja nicht auszuhalten!


----------



## Fumacilla (30. Juni 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Entweder bleibt ihr beim Thema und Disskutiert ohne jemanden zu beleidigen oder Fremdenfeindliche Sprüche loszulassen oder aber die Diskussion wird geschlossen. Das entscheidet ihr selbst.




tu es bitte... jetzt wurde hier schon 3x ermahnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobis1988 (30. Juni 2008)

Sers,

also wenn ich so lese wie die Deutschen in anderen Ländern so bezeichnet werden, z.b. von den amis oder den engländern, viele vergessen das auch die amis und die engländers ihre nazis haben und damit mein ich keine deutschen die ausgewandert sind, nene auch da gibts nazis die hitler ganz toll fanden...

das heutige deutschland ist weitaus demokratischer als z.b. die lieben usa mit ihrem terror dikator bush, der meiner meinung nach nur ein demokratisch gewählter adolf ist und die lieben engländer die genau wie die usa noch die todesstrafe etc. besitzen sollten lieber nicht zuviel auf andere zeigen sondern auf sich selbst.

was von kleinen gamer kiddies die 10 jahre alt sind, keine ahnung von geschichte haben in einem game zu einem sagen, sei mal unbeachtet weils einfach nur egal ist, die reden von sachen die sie nich verstehen.

ich bin 19 jahre alt und nicht gerade ein volltrottel in geschichte, aber amerika und england haben mehr kriege geführt als deutschland und das heutige deutschland tut mehr für den frieden und die menschen als mr. bush mit seinem raketengürtel...

nur so ein beispiel, ich mag es nicht wenn z.b. türken sich über deutsche auslassen, sie aber zu uns nach deutschland kommen und uns dann runter machen wir wären ausländerfeindlich, dabei benehmen sich einige von denen wie affen hier, was ich genauso wenig mag sind nazis, die sind keinen deut besser mit ihrem faschistischen mist da, nur weil das meine meinung is renn ich aber nich so rum und erzähl das jedem und nerv damit...


----------



## DieMoFuDie (30. Juni 2008)

moin,
Ich habe mal für ein paar tage (2 monate) in england bei einer englischen familie gelebt in der alle generationen in einem haus lebten, daher kann ich dir sagen wenn solche äusserungen von Engländern kommen sind sie zu 90% u20.
Englische Jugendliche sehen Deutsche wirklich als Nazis an da sie es nich anders in der Schule beigebracht bekommen, für die san ma die Leute die sie damals bombadiert haben so das sie in ihre Keller kriechen mussten.
Für die ältere Bevölkerung Englands waren das zwar auch Deutsche, aber nicht wir. 

Kurzum: junge Engländer verstehen nicht das dass schon Vorbei ist und das wir 1-2 generationen nach dem ww2 san. Die älteren wissen das und freuen sich teils sogar uns als gäste zu haben. Hatte damals sehr oft mit dem "Grossvater" der Familie geredet welcher selbst noch im ww2 diente und er meinte das die jungen dumm sind da sie es nicht verstehen, klar kann man dass was geschah nicht tot reden, jedoch fehlt der jüngeren englischen generation das verständniss dafür.

Also kannste wenn se dich nächstes mal dumm anmachen dir sicher sein das die bloss keine Ahnung haben.

Wie heisst es so schön? Einfach dreckig grinsen die doofen gehn dann einfach von alleine wech. Nur lass dich nich mit denen auf Nazi diskussionen ein weil dann fühlen se sich bestätigt.


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2008)

Tobis1988 schrieb:


> die lieben engländer die genau wie die usa noch die todesstrafe etc. besitzen



Sorry, aber das stimmt so nicht. In England gilt zwar nach wie vor, dass die Todesstrafe im Fall von Hochverrat theoretisch ausgesprochen werden KANN, aber die gleiche Floskel findet sich auch in der Verfassung einiger deutscher Bundesländer, beispielsweise in Hessen.


----------



## Tobis1988 (30. Juni 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das stimmt so nicht. In England gilt zwar nach wie vor, dass die Todesstrafe im Fall von Hochverrat ausgesprochen werden KANN, aber die gleiche Floskel findet sich auch in der Verfassung einiger deutscher Bundesländer, beispielsweise in Hessen.



in deutschland gibts keine todesstrafe, die gabs seit 1949 nich mehr und wird es auch nich geben, basta, die engländer ham sie und benutzen sie auch, ich wieß nur nich mehr wann genau die einzelnen daten waren, aber ich kann gerne suchen...

und wenns nich gefällt, lassen wir england mal raus, nehmen wir nur mal die usa, die usa als ursprung des demokratischen gedankens, mit ihrem unabhängigkeitskriegt, etc. tragen für mehre kriege und tote die verantwortung als deutschland


----------



## Dark Imperator (30. Juni 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das stimmt so nicht. In England gilt zwar nach wie vor, dass die Todesstrafe im Fall von Hochverrat ausgesprochen werden KANN, aber die gleiche Floskel findet sich auch in der Verfassung einiger deutscher Bundesländer, beispielsweise in Hessen.


Da Art. 102 GG besagt, dass die Todesstrafe abgeschafft ist, gilt dieser Teil der hessischen Landesverfassung nicht. Er wurde sozusagen vom höherangigen Recht überschrieben, die Politik macht sich nur nicht die Mühe diesen Paragraphen herauszustreichen, da es unnötig ist.


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2008)

Tobis1988 schrieb:


> in deutschland gibts keine todesstrafe, die gabs seit 1949 nich mehr und wird es auch nich geben, basta, die engländer ham sie und benutzen sie auch, ich wieß nur nich mehr wann genau die einzelnen daten waren, aber ich kann gerne suchen...



Wenn du meinen Beitrag richtig gelesen hätttest, würdest du wissen, dass ich diese Tatsache bewusst als "Floskel" bezeichnet habe, da Bundesrecht grundsätzlich über Landesrecht steht. Die Engländer haben die Todesstrafe 1969 offiziell abgeschafft, aber es war trotzdem noch möglich, Hochverräter auf diesem Wege zu bestrafen. Diese Maßnahme ist jedoch nie durchgeführt worden. Das Beispiel Hessen habe ich auch nur gewählt, um dir den Charakter der "theoretischen, übriggebliebenen Regelung" an einem Beispiel zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## Tobis1988 (30. Juni 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Da Art. 102 GG besagt, dass die Todesstrafe abgeschafft ist, gilt dieser Teil der hessischen Landesverfassung nicht. Er wurde sozusagen vom höherangigen Rcht überschrieben, die Politik macht sich nur nicht die Mühe diesen Paragraphen herauszustreichen, da es unnötig ist.



exactly,

bundesrecht>landesrecht was das betrifft


----------



## Tobis1988 (30. Juni 2008)

btw das war nurn beispiel mit der todesstrafe, vergiss das darum gehts hier gar nich, ich wollte nur damit klarmachen, das keiner des länder das uns als nazis dastehen lassen will, eigentlich besser ist als deutschland, wir tun für die menschen mehr als england...


----------



## Dralion (30. Juni 2008)

um kurz ernst zu werden. Ich habe 12 Jahre in den usa gelebt und bin beruflich oft in england, frankreich und der schweiz. KEIN LAND in dem ich mich beruflich, als gastbürger oder urlauber aufgehalten habe ist so tolerant, sicher, sauber und rassismus-arm wie deutschland. Man schaue auf die Wm zurück.

Die meisten von euch haben noch nie in anderen Ländern gelebt und am eigenen leibe diese diskrimierung und die "deutsch-vorurteile" miterlebt. 

übrigens finde ich die türken am korrektesten und respektvollsten was das thema deutschland angeht, was lange ein ein genau umgekehrtes klischee war.

Wir müssen uns nicht verstecken und dürfen stolz darauf sein das deutschland heute ein tolerantes und faires land geworden ist, *im gegensatz zu den andern Ländern haben wir von unserer dunklen historie gelernt.  *


----------



## Noxiel (30. Juni 2008)

Einen Troll entfernt und Antworten diesen betreffend ebenfalls.


----------



## Fumacilla (30. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Einen Troll entfernt und Antworten diesen betreffend ebenfalls.




und meinen quote auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber danke! wenn du jetzt noch closed, wie es schon 3x angedroht wurde knutsch ich dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jiltron (30. Juni 2008)

Wie hier mit den fingern auf England gezeigt wird Ò.ó
Warum der "hass" auf deutsche? es ist kein hass sondern eher eine abneigung,wenn ein land in der vergangenheit einen holocaust an den eigenen leuten begangen hat fühlt man sich da nicht willkommen! es hat auch was mit vorurteilen zu tun das stimmt! aber die UnitedKingdoms sind noch lange nicht so davon geplagt wie die amerikaner!!

eine bekannte ist als gast lehrerin nach amerika gefahren.Weil sie deutsche wahr gabs natürlich viele fragen auch in richtung WW2.es vielen fragen wie:"War hitler wirklich so ein arschloch?"..."gibt es in deutschland fernsehen?"..."werden noch viele juden vergast?" usw usw...

Und keiner kann abstreiten das es hier noch viele "nazis" gibt.....fascho schweine....


----------



## Holyjudge (30. Juni 2008)

Lemmerer schrieb:


> Deutsche sind aggronat.. die Fußballer und die Promis zumindest. So denken sehr viele Österreicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



seh ich auch so
binzwar selber deutscher aber ich merke das auch viel und ich bin froh das deutschland verloren hat!


----------



## Fumacilla (30. Juni 2008)

ich nehm schon ne weile teil... les halt ma die 27 seiten durch und stell fest das das thema total verfehlt wurde und sich die disskusion doch nur im kreise dreht =)

und wenn du schon nix andres zu tun hast als mich versuchen zu flamen, mach es doch bitte richtig =)

oder war dein post jetzt der geistige erguss zum thema

Edit sagt: hmmm da wurd wieder wer gelöscht...

denn ignoriert den post ma xD


----------



## Noxiel (30. Juni 2008)

Ab hier ist jetzt zu. Mittlerweile kommen keine neuen Erkenntnisse mehr in die Diskussion und die meiste Zeit beharken sich die User untereinander. 

Bei Beschwerden stehe ich jederzeit zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (30. Juni 2008)

Ich kanns durchaus verstehen . Naja die meisten sind politisch aufgeklärt und den ist es egal wo du herkommst , hauptsache du kannst deinen Char spielen. Hab auf nem englischen Server oft mit nem Franzosen zusammen gequestet . Denke mal auf EU Servern sind sowieso 70% Nicht gebürtige Engländer. Die meisten Da sind Holländer , Belgier , Italiener , Spanier , Franzosen etc.


----------

